#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-13
<re-G> jjo: työkaverilla oli tehny saman
<re-G> mulla ei ole ollu ongelmaa mut en olekaan tainnut päivittää sitä
<MikaT> jjo: Mulla on, ja tuntuu toimivan kyllä ihan hyvin, mutta voisit kokeilla poistaa Spotifyn cachen, ~/.config/spotify
<MikaT> jos haluat säästää tuon, niin mv:llä vaan erinimiseksi jne...
<Echramath> Mulla on ruvennut se Windows-versio tekemään samaa...
<tabasko> hmm
<tabasko> miten pitäisi muuttaa fileiden nimiä kun kaikki näyttää skandisotkun takia samalta
<tabasko> joku on järkeillyt ja upannut ftp-serverille fileet vedessä_1.mov vedessä_2.mov ja vedessä_3.mov
<bioterror> mv tiedosto1 tiedosto_1
<tabasko> ja nyt ne näyttää upattuna konsolissa vede###.mov vedess###.mov vedes###.mov
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> no sit on paha
<bioterror> pistä tabil täydentäen ;)
<tabasko> bioterror, no tabi antaa noi 3 sen mielestä samannimistä tiedostoa :)
<tabasko> pitää melkein koon perusteella koittaa arpoa ne
<Echramath> Onko niissä oikeasti risuaitaa?
<tabasko> Echramath: on
<elias_a_> Miten hemmetissä se saadaan aikaan?
<Echramath> Tai siis mikä systeemi käyttäis risuaitaa jokerimerkkinä.
<tabasko> vedess###.mov  vedess###.mov  vedess###.mov
<elias_a_> Tosi outo...
<tabasko> Echramath: meidän firma käyttää nebulan webbiserveriä
<tabasko> ja toi tais olla ihan debian pohjanen
<Echramath> Tai siis ei ne ole risuaitoja, ei saman nimisiä tiedostoja voi olla muuta kuin puukottamalla filesysteemiä suoraan, eikö mitä?
<tabasko> niin mäkin ymmärtäisin, näin on käynyt ennenkin. Pienemmässä mittakaavassa tosin, ja kun tiedostot on käyty jälkikäteen nimemässä skandittomisi ne on toiminut just fine
<tabasko> nyt tää nimeäminen on vain jo tosi hankalaa, enkä tiedä millasen bashiskriptin tohon uskaltaa heittää ettei se raiskaa noita fileitä
<tabasko> mulla oli jossain kikkare jolla oon poistanut välejä ja skandeja, vois kai sitä kokeilla
<tabasko> toisaalta tuntuu ettei toi systeemi edes tajua että noissa on jotain vikaa
<tabasko> eikun puhuin kakkaa, toi on CentOs
<Echramath> ssh on siitä kiva, että siinä on afair speksattu, että tiedostonimet menee utfkasina.
<tale> tabasko: convmv osaa muuttaa tiedostonimet encoodauksesta toiseen.
<tale> tabasko: Jos ne tiedostot vielä oikeasti on skandimerkeillä niin ton pitäis purra.
<tale> tabasko: Ei kai ne ole FAT- tai NTFS-osiolla, joka on liitetty Linuxiin? Sitten liitosoptiot on pielessä jos skandit ei näy oikein.
<tabasko> tale: ext3 tuolla on käytössä
<tabasko> mä koklaan tota comvmv:tä, kiitoksia :)
<tabasko> tale: toi toimi, todella iso kiitos :)
<jjo> MikaT: juu, poistin sekä nuo asetukset että cachen. sitten se kaatui vasta kirjautumis-ikkunan jälkeen.
<jjo> siinä sitten kun tutkin mitä on muuttunut ja löin tunnukset sisään neljä-viisi kertaa, niin softa lähti käyntiin
<jjo> laitoin last.fm tunnarit sisään ja high bitraten päälle. sammutin ja käynnistin uudelleen -> kaatui taas
<jjo> tein saman alusta, mutta laitoin vain high bitraten päälle. sammutin -> käynnistyi moitteetta.
<MikaT> Ahaa, olisko scrobblauksessa sitten jotain hämärää?
<jjo> voitoniloisena menin sitten laittamaan last.fm tunnaritkin, ajatellen voivani pistää tarkempaa bugiraporttia sen tiimoilta, että last.fm:n laittamine päälle saa softan kaatuilemaan
<jjo> sammutin spottarin ja se käynnistyy edelleen. se siitä haarukoinnista sitten :(
<jjo> mut toisaalta softa toimii nyt :)
<MikaT> Hyvä sekin :)
<elias_a_> Eikös restricted-extras -paketissa olekaan mpeg4-koodekkia?
<elias_a_> Olen ottanut recordmydesktopilla ruudunkaappausvideon ja muuntanut sen winkkari-ihmisiä varten HandBrakella m4v-muotoon.
<elias_a_> En vain itse saa katsottua sitä :(
<tabasko> elias_a, vlc varmaankin pyörittää
<tabasko> ja itseasiassa eikös m4v ole ihan sama kuin mp4?
<tabasko> eli jos vain nimeät sen mp4:seksi varmaan totemikin sen pyörittää
<elias_a_> Koitetaanpas...
<elias_a_> tabasko: Ei auttanut tiedostopäätteen muuttaminen totemia soittamaan sitä - ääni kuuluu mutta kuva ei näy.
<elias_a_> Kokeillaanpas kaikkivoipaa VLC:tä.
<elias_a_> Jokin kämmi tässä nyt on. Ei onnistu VLC:lläkään.
<elias_a_> Ääni toistuu mutta kuva ei.
<elias_a_> Eikä ollut näköjään kiinni siitäkään, että oli h264 valittu koodekiksi.
<re-G> elias_a_: missä muodossa alkuperäinen video on?
<re-G> elias_a_: näköjään ogg-videota.. tuo oli muistaakseni vähän ongelmallinen konvertoinnin suhteen
<re-G> elias_a_: kyl ffmpeg näköjää osaa
<re-G> elias_a_: voit koittaa yksinkertaisimmillaan: ffmpeg -i out.ogv -sameq out.mp4
<re-G> jos ei toimi niin ffmpeg on liian wanha
<re-G> en muista käyttääkö handbrake linuxissa järjestelmän ffmpegiä vai tuleeko sen mukana oma versio, mutta siinä voi olla sama juttu että on vaan liian vanha.
<re-G> sit jos sulla on h264 enabloitu ffmpegissä niin voit käyttää -vcodec libx264
<re-G> tulee pienempi tiedosto ku perus mpeg4:llä
<tabasko> weird, rsync --delete ei poista mitään vaikka toisessa päässä on teran enemmän tavaraa kuin lähteessä :o
<tuhoojabotti> ei se raaski luopuu
<tabasko> mä raaskisin, alkaa olla serveri täynnä ja porukka vinkuu lisää tilaa
<tuhoojabotti> kantsiko laittaa kaikkia niitä pornoja sinne?
<tabasko> :3
<tabasko> mut mikähän permissio fakki tässä vois olla
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a
<tuhoojabotti> En mä tiiä, mä oon vaa töis tääl.
<elias_a_> re-G: On koitettu tuota samaa sillä HandBreakilla.
<elias_a_> Ilmeisesti liittyy nimenomaan handbreakin toimintaan.
<tuhoojabotti> elias_a_: http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/Workspace%201_008.png Mullakaa ei oikeen video toimannu. ;D
<tuhoojabotti> klikkas search niin meni kuva kokonaan. :D
<tabasko> anteeksi mutta sulla on ihan kamala teema
<tuhoojabotti> Ei oo enää.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei oo ubuntua ollenkaa atm.
<tuhoojabotti> SSD tuli ♡
<tuhoojabotti> ja nyt oon töis
<tuhoojabotti> windows xp ♡
<tuhoojabotti> eiku
<elias_a_> re-G: Näyttäisi siltä, että se hanbrake ei jossain tilanteissa vaan tunge sitä videota mukaan vaan sohlaa pelkän audion kanssa.
<elias_a_> Raivostuttava vika....
<tabasko> elias_a_: koklaa arista video converterii, se tosin ei oo muutakuin simppeli gui mencoderille ja ffmpegille
<tabasko> elias_a_: niin mitä noi filut on, itunesista saatuja drm suojattuja?
<elias_a_> tabasko: Sain ratkottua. Vika on handbreakissa.
<elias_a_> ffmpegilla tuli ihan hyvää flashia ja myös mp4:aa
<tabasko> jees
<elias_a_> tabasko: Oli ihan itse tehtyjä ruudunkaappausvideoita ilman mitään DRM:ää :P
<tuhoojabotti> elias_a_: kaappasit ruudulta drm materiaalia!
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<elias_a_> tuhoojabotti: Jaa - miten sen nyt ottaa... tein videon siitä miten meidän taloushallintajärjestelmä kaatuu käytettäessä...
<tuhoojabotti> Nonii
<tuhoojabotti> drm siirty siit
<elias_a_> Ei ne muuten usko. Minä vaan saan kaiken rikki ja sekaisin tällä mun liinuksilla....
<tabasko> harjoittelemalla oppii :)
<tabasko> en mä toisaalta ole vieläkään oppinut miten mä en riko distroani, mutta sen sijaan sen miten se sitten korjataan
<tabasko> mutta ajattelutapa "jos se toimii, miksi päivittää/vaihtaa/konffata" kantaa aika pitkälle jos ei halua asentaa konettaan kuukauden välein uusiksi
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Se kyl kantsii.
<tuhoojabotti> Varsinki jos wintoosaa käyttää. :P
<elias_a_> tabasko: ei tässä mitään harjoittelemalla opi.
<elias_a_> Toi meidän käyttämä softa on niin rikki, dokumentoimaton ja hanurista, että ei tässä auta muu kuin tehdä hommat jollain muulla tavalla.
<tabasko> no tekemällä :)
<tabasko> elias_a_: mikä softa?
<elias_a_> tabasko: Enemmänkin palvelu. Netvisor.
<elias_a_> En voi ymmärtää että moinen paske on niin suosittu.
<topyli> vaihtoehdottomuus?
<elias_a_> topyli: On niitä. Noilla vaan taitaa olla houkuttelevat jälleenmyyjädiilit.
<topyli> hrm
<elias_a_> En oikeasti ole ollut näin suurissa vaikeuksissa minkään palvelun kanssa vuosikausiin.
<topyli> jaa tuommoinen (nyt vasta katsoin mistä on kyse :)
<topyli> eikös noita ole pilvin pimein
<topyli> eikös teidän pitäisi käyttää jotain vapaata? :)
<elias_a_> topyli: Meidän?
<elias_a_> topyli: Olen töissä organisaatiossa, jossa olen tasan tarkkaan ainoa VALOpää.
<elias_a_> Eli siis FLOSS-käyttäjä / -aktiivi.
<tabasko> se riittää koko firman kääntämiseen :)
<topyli> elias_a_: aa mulla oli käsitys että cossissa
<tabasko> ja jos oot admin tms, vielä paremmat mahdollisuudet, pitää vain olla palleja asian ajamiseen
<ath> Tuo kuulostaa sellaiselta, että vapaata ratkaisua tuskin on olemassa.
<topyli> eikö tuo ole ihan perus-erppi. on niitä
<topyli> laadusta en ole selvillä
<elias_a_> topyli: En mä ole ollut siellä enää puoleentoista vuoteen.
<elias_a_> Ei perusERP riitä. Taloushallinta on tuossa olennainen.
<tuhoojabotti> onkos vieläkään mitään ilmasta bluray soitinta?
<tuhoojabotti> edes toosalle
<topyli> elias_a_: mihin nää sitten menit?
<elias_a_> Mutta sama tuo. Minulta ei kysytty apuja valintaan vaikka tarjosin, joten lyön kuin vierasta sikaa ja kettuilen koko rahan edestä.
<topyli> heh
<elias_a_> topyli: No mulla on tämä Educoss-hanke Innoparkin alla Hämeenlinnassa.
<elias_a_> Duunaan toki Kaarinasta käsin.
<topyli> aaa
<elias_a_> Eli samaa sisältöä mutta toisen organisaation hallinnoimassa projektissa.
<topyli> jees. sopii periaatteessa sun kuvioon
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: linuxilla vissiin jotenki saa katottua, wintoosasta ei tietoa
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Nii purkamal kovolle 50Gt ja sit dekryptaamal suojaus jne.
<tuhoojabotti> Joku PowerDVD nyt toimas, mut en viittis semmost ostaa.
<Sysi> ei tainnu ihan niin vaikeeta olla, mutta hyvinki saatto
<Sysi> google tietää
<topyli> eipä kuulosta kätevältä
<tuhoojabotti> salaamattomat oli helpompi
<tuhoojabotti> eli jotku huvittavat bluray ripit
<tuhoojabotti> mut mun on ihan aitoa kamaa
<topyli> taas kerran laittomat on kätevämpiä :(
<tuhoojabotti> o
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9ypvTZ -> RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> en tahtois sanoa, mutta eka osuma googlella "bluray linux"
<tuhoojabotti> Nii tuossahan se lukee.
<tuhoojabotti> "Many HD DVD and all Blu-Ray discs use DRM. For these discs, you'll need:"
<topyli> ilmeisesti ubuntu-wikin laatu tai ainakin suosio on nousussa kun googlekin sen löytää. vielä pari vuotta sitten tuommoiset asiat luntattiin arch-wikistä
<tuhoojabotti> Eikä toi easy waykaan niin helpolta näytä.
<Sysi> et oo selkeästi koskaa kokeillu hard waytä
<tuhoojabotti> e
<topyli> heh
<Sysi> johonki yhtää monimutkasempaan asiaan
<tuhoojabotti> It's not worth it!
<tabasko> onkohan olemassa jotain pientä zabbixin tai nagiosin tapasta webbi monitorointi softaa?
<tabasko> tarttis monitoroida vain yhtä konetta
<tabasko> zabbix ja nagios on kummatkin elko enterprise tasoa
<bioterror> mitä sun pitäis niinku nähdä siitä koneesta?
<Sysi> munin on aika kiva
<topyli> jos haluat vain varoituksia jos kone on alhaalla, voi joku palvelu kuten mon.itor.us olla riittävä
<tabasko> bioterror, hienot graafit loadeista, netti trafficista yms muuta hyvin tärkeää
<tabasko> näyttää tosi luotettaalta toi moni.tor.us
<tabasko> kuin godaddyn saitti
<topyli> heh
<topyli> kyllä se toimii silti :)
<re-G> elias_a_: handbrake käyttää muistaakseni ffmpegiä takapiruna, ja sen vanhassa versiossa ei tosiaa noi ogg-videot konvertoitunu oikein
<re-G> joten uutta softaa niin toimii, ainakin komentorivi-ffmpegillä
<tale> tabasko: mrtg
<tabasko> tale: Multi Router Traffic Grapher?
<furythor> Miten teen perus skriptin johon tulee kaksi sudo komentoa ?
<tale> tabasko: Se juuri.
<tale> furythor: Miksi sudon pitäisi olla siinä scriptin sisällä?
<furythor> Koska tarttee ajaa java sudon kanssa että saan erään pelin palvelimen toimimaan, vai onko muita mahdollisuuksia ajaa se ?
<tale> furythor: Tee scripti ja käynnistä se sudolla, tai pistä scriptin omistajaksi root ja s-bitti jotta se suoritetaan rootin oikeuksilla.
<tale> furythor: Komenna sudo bash
<tale> Sitten siinä samassa ikkunassa käynnistät sitä peliä.
<tale> furythor: Mutta kumma peli jos se vaatii rootin oikeuskia muuten kuin asennusvaiheessa.
<furythor> no siis, se on muuten omituinen, kyseessä on minecraft modin palvelin enkä oikeasti tajua että miksi sillä pitää olla sudo oikeus, sanoivat vain et se toimii vain sen kanssa
<Sysi> koululla vaihettiin joku aika sitte mrtg:stä muniniin
<tale> Minä en taitaisi uskaltaa ajaa tuommoista palvelinta sitten. Ainakaan tutkimatta mitä se tekee. furythor
<SipuliSopuli> munin on kiva<3
<furythor> siis omisuisin tossa jutussa on se että se toimii windows alustalla ilman mitään ongelmia, mutta ei linuksissa, en tiedä miksi
<furythor> sekä minecraftin normaali palvelin softa toimii myös ilman ongelmia
<VilhoPamppu> saakos tuon 10.04 päivitettyä suoraan 11.04
<SipuliSopuli> käsittäkseni ei
<VilhoPamppu> ok
<bioterror> hmmm
<SipuliSopuli> ..jos tekee puhtaan asennuksen niin sitten toki..
<bioterror> miksipä ei saisi
<bioterror> lucid -> natty
<bioterror> ja sit dist-upgradea ja ihmettelee hajoaako :-)
<ihq> Eikös se 4.04 päivity vaikka 11.04? Teoriassa.
<VilhoPamppu> :) ok.
<VilhoPamppu> mie muistelinkin et aiemmat olisi saanut nätisti terminaalin kautta
<bioterror> noin se on kuitenki tehty ennen
<Sysi> ja sillonkaa ei oo ollu tuettua hyppiä versioitten yli
<Sysi> sitä ei oo suunniteltu toimimaan ja tarvit joka tapauksessa backupit
<Sysi> "se voi onnistua"
<SipuliSopuli> backupit kannattaa muuten tehdä
<bioterror> vähän hönttiä kyllä rykiä jotain 10.10:n pakettei, asentaa ne ja sit päivittää 11.04
<VilhoPamppu> noh, ehken sit lähe ihan heti kokeilee :)
<SipuliSopuli> kerran vitutti kun päivitys vähän epäonnistui eikä ollut backuppeja :E
<bioterror> SipuliSopuli, sit otetaan boottimediaa esille ja mountataan ;)
<SipuliSopuli> joo, mutta pienemmällä vaivalla olis selvinny backuppien kanssa
<bioterror> jarrut on vauhdin surma!
<VilhoPamppu> onks täs joku backup-ohjelma millä sais backupit tehtyy laiskasti?
<bioterror> oon yrittänyt miettiä hyvää sellaista
<SipuliSopuli> onko se unity muuten jo ihan käytettävä ja käyttökelponen?
<Crazyguy> SipuliSopuli, minä en pidä
<ihq> En suosittelis unityä pahimmalle vihamiehellenikään.
<SipuliSopuli> bioterror: ite oon käyttänyt Deja Duppia mut ei sekään parhaimmasta päästä ole...
<bioterror> SipuliSopuli, no näin mäkin vähän ymmärsin
<SipuliSopuli> joku rsync olis varmaan ihan kätevä.. ..ehkä
<ihq> Rsync ite tullu tehtyä.
<Crazyguy> ihq, se EHKÄ toimii kosketusnäytöllä... mutta ilman sitä se on todella kankea käyttää
<SipuliSopuli> ei se unity ihan niin paha ollut mitä pelkäsin kun kokeilin
<Sysi> vissiin ku oppii systeemin niin ei oo käytettävyydeltään oaha, en tiiä onko bugilistaa saatu karsittua
<SipuliSopuli> mutta jotain hassua siinä oli...
<SipuliSopuli> voi kun saisi osan gnomen ominaisuuksista ja osan unityn ominaisuuksista ;___;
<ihq> Ja osan KDE.
<ihq> Siinäpä jollekkii suunnittelijalle tekemistä.
<bioterror> no pojathan kuvaili juuri WindowMakerin ;)
<Sysi> ihq: toi jotenki kuulostaa että haluais pelkän kde:n :P
<ihq> Nevöhööd.
<ihq> Joo ite siirryin KDE käyttäjäks.
<Sysi> mulla on alkanu arveluttamaan KDE, vois palata xfce:en
<bioterror> toi unity on kyllä vähän sellainen että toimivampana saa kun ostaa vain mäkin ja käyttelee OS X:ää
<SipuliSopuli> eikös muuten kirjautuessa saanut vielä valita haluaako käyttää gnomea vai unityä?
<Sysi> gnome3 on aika hiuma parannus kakkoseen mutta ei sovellu kahelle näytölle kauhean hyvin
<ihq> Vähän aikaa oli "mistä ne nyt taas löytyy"-fiilis mut nyt on jo ihan sulavaa työskennellä.
<Sysi> bioterror: osx on kyllä ihan erilainen mun mielestä
<Sysi> SipuliSopuli: nattyssä on joo vanha tarjolla vielä
<SipuliSopuli> onko sen tuki kuitenkin poistumassa seuraavissa versioissa?
<Sysi> jo seuraavassa, jossa pitäis kyllä olla gnome-shell unityn rinnalla toimivana
<Wompatti> Gnome-shell on yllättävän vakaa nouveau-ajurilla.
<SipuliSopuli> mm.. ..hankala päättää nyt päivittääkö vai eikö
<Wompatti> Ei ole paljon kaatuillut kone ainakaan jomman kumman takia.
<Sysi> mulla on liian uus nvidia nouveaulle
<Sysi> nyt sai jo oikean reson mutta kaatuili
<Wompatti> 9500gt tuntuu toimivan tosi hyvin
<Wompatti> Jos näyttiksessä on muistia liian vähän, aiheutuu outo ongelma, kokoruudun ikkunat on mustia.
<SipuliSopuli> vittu, kerran sitä eletään niin päivitetään nyt sitten
<Tm_T> SipuliSopuli: siivotaas kielenkäyttöä
<tabasko> czr_: hommasin sen kindlen jenkeistä, kiitoksia suositteluista :)
<tabasko> jo kaksi kirjaa lukenut sillä, nyt convertoin pari pdf:ää calibrella sille
<ihq> Minkä painonen se on?
<tabasko> ihq, en nyt muista ulkoa specsejä mutta varmaan jotain 100grammaa
<tabasko> hyvin kuitenkin jaksaa pidellä esim yhdellä kädellä ja lueskella
<SipuliSopuli> Huudellaas nyt tänne kun en muista teinkö sen aikoinaan... http://sipulisopuli.net/565/stadilogin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aKuQHa -> Stadilogin | Timi Wahalahti
<ninnnu> kyl sä taisit huudella, ja sit mä nillitin lisenssistä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-14
 * biarlah dc :(
<SipuliSopuli> eh, jakelupäivitysikkuna päätti alkaa jäätyilemään
<SipuliSopuli> toivottavasti se saa nt päivityksen kunnialla läpi
<SipuliSopuli> silleen cpu ihan tapissa...
<Wolde> :I
<SipuliSopuli> pulseaudio oli iloisesti jumissa ja söi kaiken tehon
<Wolde> He
<SipuliSopuli> mmh... ...11.04 ei käynnisty kunnolla
<SipuliSopuli> ja epäilen syyksi sitä että mulla oli entuudestaan asetettu verkkolevy mountattavaks käynnistyksessä ja nyt käynnistyessä tuo ilmottaa "name or service not known"
<SipuliSopuli> ..okei, edistystä
<SipuliSopuli> nyt se vaan jumahtaa toisessa kohtaa :D
<czr_> tabasko, jees, en ole itsekaan katunut :-)
<bioterror> SipuliSopuli, sinkkuna sisää ja puukota fstabia
<czr_> "sinkkuna sisaan"
<czr_> ei hitto, toimis kyl t-paidassa ihan hyvin
 * czr_ repeilee
<czr_> tosin johtunee siita etten ole saanut viela edes aamukahvei
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> notkeeta rottaa melkein: sinkkuna sisään ja puristus nisään :D
<bioterror> jos ei single user modessa onnistu niin... chroot <3
<SipuliSopuli> mnjaha, oletin väärin. Ei se sitten tainnutkaan johtua verkkolevystä
<czr_> johtui verkkosukista! hohohooo. /me gets his coat
<bioterror> hahaha
<Tm_T> noniin, koitetaas pitää joku taso jutuissa, on -offtopic kanava erikseen (:
<czr_> hmm. luulin et taa on ot, anteeksi.
<SipuliSopuli> mm.. ..sellainen fail kun "not suitable module for running kernel found"
<SipuliSopuli> mitähän tuokin mahtaa meinata...
<bioterror> kuulostaa kohtalokkaalta
<Tm_T> tarttis vähän kontekstia
<SipuliSopuli> käynnistän normaalisti niin lähtee printtailemaan kaikennäköstä käynnistykseen liittyvää näytölle ja ilmottaa aina perässä [OK] niin niiden joukossa tollanen
<Tm_T> niin, eikö sen yhteydessä ole mitään muuta tekstiä?
<Tm_T> mitään mikä viittaisi mitä oli sillä hetkellä tekemässä, tai mitä moduulia mahdollisesti kaipasi
<SipuliSopuli> ei
<SipuliSopuli> ja itseasiassa edettiin taas, jumi tulee jälleen "Starting gnome display manager [OK]" jälkeen
<Tm_T> jännää, sanoisin
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Oletko asentanut näyttöajurin muualta kuin Ubuntun repoista? Sen mukana tullee ytimen moduli, joka ei enää toimi kun Ubuntu päivittää ytimen.
<tale> Tuo "not suitable module" voisi johtua tämmöisestä.
<bioterror> neijnaakko että ois katalysti?
<bioterror> mei
<tuhoojabotti> Moi
<tuhoojabotti> Ai ei se ollukkaa moi
<SipuliSopuli> tale: aikoinaan ubuntua asentaessa kyllä
<SipuliSopuli> nyt kun poistin grubin asetuksista splashscreenin niin käynnisty ongelmitta
<SipuliSopuli> ja vanhalla kernelillä toimii
<bioterror> SipuliSopuli, päivititkö 10.10:n kautta vai pistitkö vaan apt:n repoihin että natty?
<SipuliSopuli> päivitn 10.10 kautta
<SipuliSopuli> vanhalla kernelillä sisään, ati/amd fglrx ajurin poistaminen käytöstä ja viola, uudellakin kernelillä toimii jälleen <3
<bioterror> nonni
<Satoris> Onko kellään tietoa mitkä Verkkokaupan usbi-wlan-tökkelit toimii pelkästään koneeseen tökkäämällä. Googlailu mallin nimi + linuxilla ei tuottanut tyydyttäviä tuloksia.
<re-G> pitäis tietää piirisarja
<Ondalf> ZD1211 piirin tikut on toiminut, elikkä A-Linkin 54mb usbitikku on todistettavasti toiminut sekä linuxin, että mäkin kanssa
<bioterror> eiks noissa oo yleensä joku linux-lätkä
<Ondalf> ...kunnes se tikku sanoi ittensä irti
<Ondalf> harvoimpa noissa
<bioterror> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/s?s=1&q=wlan+linux&submit=Hae
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GzhlQ7 -> Haku | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Satoris> En luota valmistajien Linux-tukilupauksiin pakkauksissa pätkän vertaa.
<Satoris> Esim printtereissä tarkoittaa usein sitä, että pitää imuroida jotkut CUPS-binäärikilkkeet jotka ei toimi ja rikkoo asennuksia.
<bioterror> sit ei varmaan auta kuin tulostaa 2.6.38:n sorsat ja kävellä paperinippu kädessä kauppaan :D
<Ondalf> ^ hyvä ohjenuora - monasti valmistajat lupaa että se toimii vain TÄMÄN jakelupaketin kanssa. ja tämä on sitten jokin 2008 vuojen TURBOLINUX
<bioterror> asentaisin turbolinuxin jos olisi
<Ondalf> ohjenuora - siis elä luota valmistajien linuxtarroihin
<Ondalf> löytyy turbolinuksi rompulta
<bioterror> ohjenuora: käytä Windows XP:tä
<Satoris> Netistä löytyy hyvin tietoja siitä mitkä piirisarjat toimii, mutta se ei auta ollenkaan tuotteen valinnassa.
<Ondalf> tuo A-Link perustunee edelleen zd1211 piiriin, jollei tuota nyt kovin ole rukattu viimeaikoina
<Ondalf> ja se toimii edelleen Leopardin ja Liinuksien kans yhteen
<Satoris> No tässä mun mäkbookissa on jo ihan hyvin snoukan kanssa toimiva wlan-kortti. Linux on se ongelma.
<czr_> bioterror, tulosta 3.0, sama vaiva, parempi mieli, aka tee se tyylilla jos teet.
<czr_> kova mies toki tulostaa myos kaikki kernelin changelogit. kaikki.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sit vaan real life ctrl+f:ää kehiin :D
<czr_> ctrl+f?
<bioterror> findia
<czr_> ah. find. ehka.
<czr_> muistelen kaiholla kyl niita vuosia kun oikeasti viela tuli luettua kernelin changelogit
<czr_> kun ne oli viela jotenkin luettavissa.
 * czr_ narisee jotain "toista se oli silloin kun miehet oli rautaa, ja koneet puuta!"..
<bioterror> muistelen niitä aikoja kun tuli itse käännettyä kerneli
<bioterror> nykyään vaan genericiä sisää
<czr_> kaansin eilen varmaan joku yli 10 kertaa vaihteeksi
<czr_> tosin en ubuntulle tai edes pc:lle. ehka sita ei sitten lasketa
<tabasko> "# Lisensoitu ketä-vittua-kiinnostaa lisenssillä"
<tabasko> ammupäivän piristys kyllä :D
<tabasko> tossa SipuliSopulin koodissa
<Tm_T> ...kielenkäyttö
<tabasko> anteeksi :)
<Echramath> Conductin mukaan kernelin sorsaa ei saisi lukea ääneen...
<bioterror> mites toi www.linux.fm ? :)
<mjr> tjoo en mäkään saa varmaan mainostaa täällä sit mun skriptejä
<Tm_T> riippuu toki skriptistä, eli mitä ja sitten miten mainostaa
<mjr> no neki on väärin lisensoitu
<tuhoojabotti> cool
<mjr> (sillä englanninkielisellä)
<tuhoojabotti> Harmi et kajarit viety :/
<tuhoojabotti> toimaiskoha känny
<Tm_T> mjr: jos et tuo lisenssin sanallista muotoa esille, en näe syytä esteelle
<Echramath> Jos tourettekaraokemies lukis internettiin kernelin kommentteja...
<tuhoojabotti> toimaa! ;D
<mjr> Lisenssi näkyy heti skriptien yläreunassa kun kliksauttaa urlia. Mutta joo, eipä ne juuri nyt ole relevanttejakaan. (Ellei joku halua esim. helsingin yliopiston hupnetiin login-skriptiä tai saunalahden webipalvelusta sms:iä lähettävää skriptiä [soppari vaaditaan] tai kehnosti toimivaa ruutu-ocr-skriptiä.)
<tuhoojabotti> mitäs täällä nyt mainostetaan :O
<tuhoojabotti> Shut up and take my money!
 * czr_ does as is told
<tuhoojabotti> ei kai siihen is tule?
<ninnnu> tuhoojabotti: Tulee mieleen ku ostin briteissä prepaidia. "Ookkonää ny ihan varma että sun kännykkää ei ole lukittu?" "Juu" "Oikeesti?" "Joojoo, saanks mä mun kortin ny?"
<tuhoojabotti> tä
<ninnnu> "Naama kiinni ja ota nyt nää rahat"
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa nii
<tuhoojabotti> http://files.sharenator.com/Shut_up_and_take_my_money_RE_Gues_what_this_is-s500x313-149402-580.jpg
<ninnnu> Fry <3
<ninnnu> (day)
<ninnnu> okei, nyt menee aika vahvasti -offtopiciksi
<Echramath> On-topic Fry: http://www.gnu.org/fry/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/m5vIep -> Stephen Fry — Happy birthday to GNU — The GNU Operating System
<Iltsu> tuhoojabotti, no mut näkyyhä siel linkin sisällössä sit KIELLETTYJÄ SANOJA
<Tm_T> Iltsu: koitas nyt olla
<Iltsu> piti Tm_T tulla mut osus näköjäs maalii kuitenki
<tuhoojabotti> tä
<Iltsu> ei midi
<tuhoojabotti> Mkaysi: Hoh, spottasin sut twitteris D:
<yakc> iltapäivää
<tabasko> iltaa
<ihq> Voiko alt + f2 jotenkii suorittaa aliaksia?
<Sysi> teet /usr/biniin symlinkin tai scriptin
<ihq> Jees, toi symlinkki toimi kivasti, kiitoksia.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-15
<ihq> Onko täällä kellään kokemuksia Ksplice-uptrack ohjelmasta?
<ihq> Eli ei tarviis konetta käynnistellä päivitysten takia.
<Sysi> paljo helpompi/varmempi vaan rebootata kone ku alkaa hotswappaamaan kerneliä
<Sysi> harvemmin serverissäkää kannattaa
<re-G> ihq: kaveri käyttää ja on kuulemma hyvä ja helppo. ite ei oo jaksanu alkaa sotkea suljettuja juttuja linuxiin.
<re-G> mut en kyl työasemaan varsinkaan laittas. ennemmin menen vanhalla ytimellä niin kauan kunnes on pakko bootata
<re-G> serveriin vois koittaa jos ois avoin systeemi
<Echramath> Aika harva palvelinkaan taitaa olla sellaisessa käytössä että sen boottailu olisi katastrofi.
<bioterror> menee irkin uptimet
<Echramath> No se.
<bioterror> tajuatko, joutuu joinaa kaikille kanaville uusiksi!!
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän pistää irssi crontabiin.
<Echramath> Jos vielä sais sellaisen systeemin, että se avaa kaikkiin ikkunoihin vanhat logit.
<elias_> Mites se joinaaminen voitaisiin automatisoida?
<bioterror> Echramath, weechat avaa niin monta riviä kuin haluat
<elias_> Nimim. irssinsä eilen sotkenut.
<bioterror> Echramath, defaultti on 20 riviä
<re-G> elias_: eiköhän ne mee konffiksee suoraa
<Echramath> Joinaaminen on helppo osuus joo.
<Echramath> Konffaa vaan serverit ja kanavat.
<Echramath> Siihen oli aika seikkaperäinen ohjekin jossain.
<re-G> elias_: saitko videon konvertoitua
<Echramath> elias_: http://nerokala.com/?sivu=irssi-putty-opas
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CqGQ9I -> Nerokala - Keskustelua Internetissä ja IRCissä
<elias_> re-G: Sain - kiitos.
<elias_> re-G: Vika on siinä, miten HAndBrake kutsuu ffmpegia.
<Echramath> queryresume.pl se scriptipä olikin.
<elias_> Kyllä mun irssi taitaa olla oikeasti aika sekaisin....
<elias_> Esim. Ecramathin nikki ei täydenny tabulaattorilla.
<elias_> Pitäisköhän mun pistää koko roska uusiksi...
<Echramath> Mitenköhän nuo scriptit nyt pitäisi laittaa autoruniin?
<Echramath> Tai siis pitäiskö ne oikeasti symlinkata... jostain kun ne on kuitenkin siinä debianin paketissa minkä ylläpeto on asentanut
<bioterror> moi snowfake
<snowfake> moi
<bioterror> ethän rollaa terveisin, loppukuun kauppakumppanisi ;)
<bioterror> röllää jopa ;)
<snowfake> -_-
<bioterror> kai sulla on se haarukka viel nurkas odottamas? :D
<snowfake> pyöräs kii nyt ;)
<bioterror> otappa se 24. päivä irti sit! ;)
<snowfake> no hitto
<bioterror> ootko mennyt sahailee sitä nyt sitten sopivammaksi? :D
<snowfake> ei kyl se on iha niillä avaruudettimilla millä tuliki
<snowfake> joku semmonen metri niit on siin stemmin alla :D
<snowfake> mikäs on utumbulla de facto videosoitin jota vois vaikka kaukosäätimellä käyttää?
<snowfake> htpc-käyttöön
<bioterror> no mitäpä luulet
<bioterror> xbmc+lirc
<snowfake> oknp
<snowfake> xbmc wikistä vois varmaan kaivella tiedon miten saada xbmc käynnistymään bootissa normaalin työpöytäympäristön sijaan
<tabasko> snowfake: joo xbmc on kovis, jos sulla on android/iphone voit käyttää sitäkin kaukosäätimenä
<tabasko> itellä on mini-itx pömpeli jossa arch ja buuttaa suoraan xbmc:hen
<snowfake> zte blades varmaa riitä akku tos käytös koko leffaa :>
<snowfake> eiks noita ir-vastaanottimia saa ja voi ohjelmoida iha normi kaukosäätimen
<tabasko> eiköhän
<snowfake> laitan digiboksin kaukosäätimen siihe, sammuttaa digiboksin aina ku kattoo htpc:tä ni ei tarvii kahta, eikä häiritse digiboksia :)
<tabasko> ite ostin xbox 360 ohjaimen siihen käyttöön, mutta on kyllä tullut enemmän käytettyä tota puhelinta
<snowfake> niijuu, oisha mulla noita ohjaimiaki
<snowfake> mut tarvis jonkun pc-sovitepalan sit
<tabasko> http://www.boxee.tv/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ri7F3W -> Boxee - Watch Movies, TV Shows and clips from the Internet on your TV.
<tabasko> totakin kannattaa kokeilla, tosin hieman simppelimpi kuin xbmc
<snowfake> ok kiitos vinkistä
<snowfake> pitää tässä lähtee kohta jimssiin hakemaan koteloa ja osia
<SipuliSopuli> unityssä, nii miten noit yläpalkin asioita pääsee järjestelemään, muokkaamaan lisäämään?
<yakc> Tietääkö joku mistä on kyse kun kytken 16:9 television kiinni tietokoneeseen niin ainoa resoluutio jonka se suostuu toistamaan on  1080p. En saa esimerkiksi 1360x768 toimimaan vaan tulee black screen
<bioterror> koska hdmi?
<Sysi> et voi asettaa sitä resoa vai video ei näy?
<tuhoojabotti> SipuliSopuli: Eipä kait mitenkää, itsellähän niitä ei voi edes klikata, kun pugaa :D
<yakc> eli kuvaa ei näy lainkaan, resoluutio on kyllä optiona tuolla näyttiksen asetuksissa
<yakc> sit kuitenkin jotain muita resoluutioita saa toimimaan. tosin ne toistuu sitten väärin kuvasuhteen vuoksi
<SipuliSopuli> tuhoojabotti: err... ...kun multa puuttuu esim kello siitä
<Sysi> telkkari varmaan voi olla vaan tyhmä
<yakc> niin sitä mäkin tuumin vaikka manuaalin mukaan tuo pitäisi toistua
<tuhoojabotti> SipuliSopuli: mäkin sain sen poistettuu. ;D
<yakc> tai oli ainakin listattu sinne
<tuhoojabotti> tosin nyt kyl formatoitu koko kovo
<tuhoojabotti> ntfs<3
<tuhoojabotti> ssd tuli käyttiksille. :)
<Sysi> mikäs levy, vertex3?
<yakc> tulee itsellekin. seuraavaan koneeseen :)
<yakc> onko nopia buutti
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: vertex2 vaa. :3
<tuhoojabotti> yakc: Ainaki windows, muuta en oo kerenny viel asentaa. :P
<tuhoojabotti> 7 nääs
<Sysi> eikö nopeemman ois saanu jo samaan hintaan, ei sillä että välttämättä huomaiskaa eroa
<yakc> jep
<tuhoojabotti> En itse ainakaa löytäny
<Satoris> Monitorisyncit on maagisia. Omassa koneessani HDMI ei toimi resoluutiolla 800x600, mutta VGA ja DVI toimii.
<Sysi> miks käyttää vajaata resoa?
<yakc> no siis jos tässä sohvalla välillä joutuu vaikka intter-nettiin
<yakc> niin silloin on tuo 1080p. liian iso
<yakc> eikä jaksa aina zoomailla
<yakc> tai ylipäätänsä työpöytä käytössä
<yakc> on kyllä erillinen näyttö siihen, mutta optiona se olisi kiva
<yakc> sekin vähän hämmentää, että tuolta järjestelmäasetukset/näytöt toi ei ole tunnistettuna. taasen näytönohjaimen asetusten kautta laite kyllä näkyy tunnistettuna. xorg.conf pitäis olla ihan kuosissa myös
<Sysi> jos on suljetut ajurit niin systeemin näyttöasetukset ei toimi (oikein)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<yakc> aa, no se selventää tuon
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Nopeemman ois varmaa saanu samaan hintaa, mut ei samaan kapasiteettiin. :D
<yakc> kuinka ison sitten hankit?
<tuhoojabotti> 240Gt
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<yakc> oho
<SipuliSopuli> unityyn päivittäminen ei sitten korjannut ääniä :I
<yakc> ne ei ole enää ihan ilmaisia
<tuhoojabotti> mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> järjestelmä levyks ostin ja ihan tarpeeks nopee.
<yakc> mä olen päättänyt seuraavaksi sijoittaa passiiviseen virtalähteeseen ja prossujäähdyttimeen. sen jälkeen ehkä sit ssd
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/ssd.png vrt. hdd.png
<Echramath> Passiivinen virtalähde on vähän niin ja näin.
<tuhoojabotti> kesti muuten saakutin kauan vetää toi testi hdd levyl :D
<Echramath> Tarkoitan että voi olla että ääneen vaikuttaa enemmän jopa se levyn vaihto.
<tuhoojabotti> jea
<yakc> se voi kyllä olla, että ei ole hintansa väärti
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tuhoojabotti> Ne halpenee koko ajan.
<Echramath> Riippuu tietysti siitä, että missä tdp-lukemissa liikutaan. Jos jotain ilmaa täytyy kuitenkin viskoa pihalle se ei kamala tappio ole vetää sitä powerin läpi.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut kun ei vaan jaksa venaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<yakc> Echramath, nimenomaan
<Sysi> jos laittais raidiin noi 30-gigaset
<Sysi> prossujäähy voi jopa jotaki vaikuttaa
<yakc> se vaikuttaa kyllä varmasti
<Sysi> mulla on ihan intelin boxed, melko hiljanen ku laitto skaalautumaan
<zoge> moro, kerkiäiskö/viitsisikö joku auttaa minua vähän tämän openssh -serverin kanssa
<zoge> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html värkkäilen tuon ubuntu server guiden kanssa tässä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IgaTXn -> OpenSSH Server
<zoge> ja tein nuo jutut mitä tuossa sanotaan
<zoge> nii pitäskö minun pystyä tältä koneelta ottamaan puttyllä yhteys tuohon ubuntukoneeseen?
<zoge> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/ tuossa sanottiin tuo että user@your-server-ip-address nii kun laitoin tuohon puttyyn että zoge@iposoite nii se sano vaan että "connection refused"
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fxTN3W -> Ubuntu Linux OpenSSH Server installation and configuration
<zoge> viitsisikö joku auttaa?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bioterror> ja sitten vaan konnektaa
<bioterror> mielestäni ubuntussa ei pitäisi olla mitää hosts.deny tai hosts.allow -kikkailuja
<bioterror> puttyyn laitat hostiksi vaan sen koneen nimen tai ip-osoitteen
<bioterror> sitten se huuteleeko tunnusta ja salakalaa
<zoge> no se sanoo vaan tuon connection refused
<bioterror> sudo nano  /etc/hosts.allow
<bioterror> ja laitat sinne sshd: all
<Sysi> tarkista ip, ja ettei oo palomuurauksia
<zoge> niijoo se pitää vissiin aukasta tuo porttiki
<bioterror> 22 on portti
<zoge> hö
<zoge> aukasin reitittimeen portin ja laitoin tuon sshd:all ja silti vaan tulee tuo connection refused
<zoge> onko tuo normaalia että kun laitan tuohon ubuntukoneeseen "ssh localhost" nii se kursori vaan hyppää yhden rivin alaspäin ja jää siihen vilkkumaan
<zoge> pitäskö tapahtua jotaki muutaki?
<Sysi> kokeile: sudo service sshd start
<zoge> unrecognized service :/
<zoge> laitoin sudo service ssh start
<zoge> nii sano että "job is already running"
<zoge> saanko minä tuohon jotenki näkymään jos joku kone ottaa yhteyden?
<zoge> oho nyt ei tullu connection refused vaan timed outti
<Sysi> kokeile tuota riviä mutta restartilla
<zoge> ei auttanu :(
<Sysi> miten tarkistit ip:n?
<zoge> ifconfigilla
<Sysi> kokeile pingata siihen
<zoge> juu
<zoge> hyvin toimii
<Satoris> Mitä sanoo 'ssh -vvv localhost'?
<zoge> sanoo paljon tekstiä :D
<zoge> jotaki erroria tuossa on kun säädin nuitten key-juttujen kanssa
<zoge> jotain key_read: missing whitespcae sanoo monta kertaa
<Satoris> Oletko säätänyt sshd:n konffeja?
<zoge> portin vaihdoin
<Satoris> Miksi? Ei siitä saa mitään lisähyötyä.
<zoge> ja en tiiä teinkö oikein kun ne melkeen kaikki rivit oli kommentoitu nii otin ne # poies
<Sysi> jos vaihdoit portin niin pitää yhistää
<Satoris> Nyt 'apt-get purge openssh-server'. Sitten asennat uudestaan ja koskematta mihinkään kokeilet toimiiko.
<Sysi> ssh -p 666 tunnus@host
<zoge> no koitan tuon uudelleenasennuksen
<zoge> tein vain nuita ohjeita tuossa mitä oli
<zoge> ja se sano että voi koittaa esim vaihtaa portin 22 -> 2222
<Sysi> sitte pitää yhistää siihen porttiin mikä on valittu
<Sysi> ssh -p 2222
<zoge> no koitan tuon uudelleenasennuksen
<zoge> nii pitäs olla ainaki asetukset kunnossa
<Satoris> Juuri niin.
<Satoris> Muista käyttää purgea, muuten vanhat konffifilet jää sinne elämään.
<zoge> joo laitoin sen
<zoge> ja asensin uudestaan
<zoge> laitanko nyt tuon service ssh start?
<Satoris> Ei tarvi.
<Satoris> Se käynnistyy itsestään.
<zoge> ok
<zoge> no koitanpa puttyä
<zoge> hei
<zoge> sehän toimii
<Satoris> Joo, toi konffien käsin sohiminen on pahasti 90-lukua. Ei semmoista enää tarvi tehdä täällä tulevaisuudessa.
<zoge> :)
<zoge> kiitoksia paljon avusta
<zoge> pääsee jatkamaan tuota guidea :)
<zoge> hieman vielä totuttelua tuohon että ei oo minkäänlaista guita
<zoge> windowsia aina käyttäny ja jonku verran tuota perus ubuntua
<zoge> mutta nyt kun asensin tuon server editionin nii siinä ei ollu gnomea mukana
<Satoris> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186298.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qEqm9b -> How to install GNOME on Ubuntu Server [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<zoge> voishan tuon linkin ottaa talteen mutta sama tätä on opetella käyttämään ilman guitaki :)
<Sysi> ku puhutaan linux/unix-serveristä niin se tarkottaa ettei guita
<bioterror> nojaaa
<bioterror> on sitä nähnyt cde:tä
<bioterror> ei se väärin ole
<bioterror> ja onhan saleissaki kvm:t
<zoge> onkos tuo ebox hyödyllinen?
<zoge> oho
<zoge> onnistuin reboottaamaan tuon ubuntukoneen tältä koneelta :D
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> onnistuin teamviewerilla boottaamaan windowsin ubuntulle
<tuhoojabotti> koska windows kaatu
<zoge> :)
<zoge> ihan kätevähän tuo eBoxin nettikäyttöliittymä on
<Sysi> teamviewer on kyllä uskomattoman epäselkeä, en onnistunu keksimään miten sillä jaettais työpöytä, onneks se oli vaan joku isän testailu
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Käytän kännyl.
<tuhoojabotti> En oo parempaa löytäny
<zoge> iltaa taas, ehtisikö joku taas hieman neuvoa minua? :)
<zoge> säätelen taas tuon openssh -jutun kanssa
<zoge> tein tuohon koneelle toisen userin
<zoge> ja haluaisin että tämä uus user ei pääse minun kansioon mutta minä pääsen kummankin
<zoge> tein tuommosen groupin kuin metsanelaimet johon kuuluu zoge ja panda
<zoge> ja sitte laitoin tuohon pandan kansion asetuksiin että omistajalla ja groupilla on oikeudet tehä kaikkea
<zoge> ja zogen kansioon että vaan omistajalla
<zoge> silti en pääse zogella siihen pandan kansioon
<zoge> osaisko joku sanoa jotain neuvoa?
<bioterror> zoge, mä oon käyttänyt linuxia silleen aika monta vuotta ja vieläki toi chmod on kyllä ihan törkeen sekava
<bioterror> ehkä en vaan oo sisäistänyt
<bioterror> vaikka oon monta kertaa selaillut ties mitä tutoriaaleja
<zoge> joo itekki yritin lukea jotaki tutoriaaleja tuossa
<zoge> mutta mikään ei oikein sanonu selvästi nuista group jutuista
<zoge> mutta tuonhan saa toimimaan kyllä sillai että antaa otherille oikeudet
<zoge> oisin vaan halunnu tehä tuommosen groupin
<zoge> mutta pitääpä mietiskellä ja tutkailla tuota hommaa
<zoge> tai jos ei onnistu tuo nii siirtyä tuohon HTTPD - Apache2 osioon
<bioterror> oma kansio on chmod 700
<zoge> juu osasin kyllä säädellä nuita oikeuksia
<zoge> muuten, saako tuohon tehtyä semmosta että tuo panda ei pääse mihinkään muualle kuin siihen omaan kansioonsa
<zoge> että ei pääse mihinkään /etc/
<re-G> mitä epäselvää filepermissioneissa on
<zoge> no tuossa ylempänä on tuo minun kysymys
<re-G> mitä sanoo:ls -l /home
<re-G> ja olethan logannut uudestaan sisään group-säätöjen jälkeen
<re-G> zoge:
<zoge> juu
<zoge> mutta pitääpä lähtä muihin hommiin ja jatkaa säätöä huomenissa
<re-G> jaaha
<re-G> no ei sit :/
<zoge> kiitoksia kuitenki neuvoista :=
<urkki> Pystyykö realtime-kernelin asentamaan normi-ubuntuunu?
<Sysi> melko varmasti, eri asia miten helposti
<urkki> Repon avulla?
<tale> urkki: Ubuntu Studio vois olla parempi sulle.
<urkki> On mulla se tuossa toisella läppärillä, aattelin vaan että voiko sen asentaa normijakelulle
<Sysi> kaikki *buntut käyttää samoja pakettivarastoja ja on sillain periaatteessa sama käyttis
<Sysi> kaikkiin saa kaikkien kaikki softat
<urkki> Jep!
<tale> urkki: http://longspine.com/how-to/real-time-kernel-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kTmIA8 -> Real-time Kernel on Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<urkki> Jep!
<snowfake> paljos utumbun oletusasennus vie nykyään tilaa?
<Sysi> reilu neljä gigaa ellen ihan väärin muistele
<snowfake> njoo, eli aika pienikin ssd riittäis
<Sysi> oon eläny vuoden 32GB:llä, kakskymmentä gigaa dataa ja tyhjää tilaaki on vielä
<Echramath> Ei kai se nyt niin paljoa voi viedä jos se cd:ltä edelleen lähtee=
<Sysi> xubuntu vie 4,4 kyllä ihan mitatusti, en tiiä paljoko kielipaketit lihottaa
<bioterror> niin ja installeri ei nykyää asenna jos ei oo jotain 5GB vapana
<snowfake> njoo toisaalta, 30GB kingstonin ssd 74e ja 64GB 98e
<snowfake> et samapa ottaa 64GB
<Echramath> Vaatiihan se tietysti tilaa asennuspaketeillekin sun muulle.
<Sysi> 64 on varmaan myös nopeampi uudemman tekniikan levy
<snowfake> noita halpis kingstonin ssdnow-levyjä katellu
<snowfake> eiköhä tommone menis htpc:ssä
<snowfake> kun aattelin että ois järjestelmälevy, ja noi 2x2TB raidilevyt voisi sitten idlailla vaikka tarvitsisikin jotain lokia tms kirjoitella
<Iltsu> kui nopsa ssd jos on noi halpa
<Iltsu> ei kyllä vertexii saa ainakaa noih hintoihi
<snowfake> aika sama, kuha boottaa ubuntun
<snowfake> ja voi pitää raidilevyjä idlenä silloin ku ei käytä
<Iltsu> no voitha sä sit lyödä adapterilla cf-kortin ide-väylään kii
<Iltsu> jos ei oo nopeudel välii
<snowfake> no kai siin änyt aina joku raja sentään on
<Sysi> on tommonen jo melko paljo sukkelampi ku hdd
<Sysi> 250/145
<Sysi> vois ruuvata macbookkiin tommosen
<snowfake> joku ssdnow v100, luki notta uutuus!111 jimssin sivuilla
<bioterror> en kyl suosittele tilaamaan jimmsistä mitää
<bioterror> oon odotellut koteloa mun htpc:hen 25.3. lähtien :D
<Sysi> mua palvelivat hyvin kyllä
<snowfake> ihan hyvin sain tänään haettua niiden turun toimipisteeltä kotelon ja prosessorijäähyn :)
<Iltsu> tars jaksaa vaihtaa tää mun sandybridge emo
<Iltsu> tarvis soitella et sais hoidettuu vaihdon sillee et otan emon irti, ajan turkuu, vaihdetaa emot ja ajan takas
<Iltsu> ettei tarvii venata sataa vuot et saa konee takas kuosii
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-16
<Echramath> Hä, flashplugari ei toimi eikä uutta voi imuroida.
<Echramath> Ei ny oikeesti, miten kauan toi idiootti luulee venailevansa pakettia jota vaan ei saa...
<anger> Tyhmä kysymys, miten tää ppa pitikään lisätä repojen joukkoon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpldapadmin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gKoiia -> “phpldapadmin” package : Ubuntu
<anger> Kas, ja nythän mä vielä huomasin, ettei tossa ppa:ssa edes ole tuoreempaa versiota tosta softasta :)
<ninnnu> deb-pakettien changelog löytyy vain source-debeistä? Mitään webbipalvelua en löytänyt ja binääridebeissa on vain DEBIAN/control (tai ainakin siinä yhdessä jota vilkaisin)
<ninnnu> oho, melkeen väärä kanava
<czr_> :-)
<ninnnu> (vastaus: On se binääridebissä siellä usr/share/docin alla...)
<MikaT> Jep,  changelog.gz yleensä, dpkg --contents paketti.deb näyttää.
<re-G> ninnnu: mitä niina? vieläkö linucast on hengissä.. en oo toviin kuunnellu
<haikara> huomenta
<tuhoojabotti> Iltaa.
<czr> paivaa.
<tuhoojabotti> mo
<czr> no ei, nyt se meni rikki :-(
<tuhoojabotti> :o
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-17
<tuhoojabotti> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee Toimaiskoha tällä optimus mun läppäril :O
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pTjbJr -> MrMEEE/bumblebee - GitHub
<tuhoojabotti> mikäli sikäli se ei poista mun usr kansioo :)
<czr_> eiks se ollu vain se uninstall joka poisti? :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Mun mielest install, mut emt
<czr_> kolleegalla on ongelmalappari, heitin sillen tuon linkin, saa nahda mita tapahtuu
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä läppis?
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o eee 1215N
<czr_> ootas, kayn katsomassa
<tuhoojabotti> tuol ois toimivien listal
<tuhoojabotti> täytyy toivoa :9
<czr_> 5742G
<tuhoojabotti> tjoops
<tuhoojabotti> miten tehtii uus ikkuna screenis?
<tuhoojabotti> ja vaihettii
<tuhoojabotti> en muista
<Sysi> Ct A C
<Sysi> Ct A N
<tuhoojabotti> n vaihto?
<tuhoojabotti> eikös onnistunu numerol jotenki kans?
<Sysi> Ct A numero ehkä
<Echramath> Joo numero perään.
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Tänks
<tuhoojabotti> dns feilaa tääl ny
<Echramath> Sen voi muuten vaihtaa .screenrc:ssä esim. escape ^Zz
<Echramath> Jos ei tykkää siitä a:sta.
<tuhoojabotti> höhö
<mjr> ^Zz on just hyvä <3
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl noin monimutkast ohjetta iha tajunnu.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut tänks
<bioterror> mulla on funkkarit f1 = ^a0 jne.
<Paavi2_0> mä käytän tmuxia, mutta suurimpia käytännön eroja on oletusnäppäimet, joten tän sisällä vois olla vaikka vielä screen
<Paavi2_0> screenille oli jossain joku superhyvä cheatsheet
<hifi> tmuxin oletukset on kyllä aika tönköt
<Paavi2_0> makuasia
<hifi> ei sormet veny
<hifi> lähinnä vaihdoin command keyksi Z:n kun suositeltiin
<hifi> alko homma pelaamaan
<Paavi2_0> se voi kyllä olla ongelma, jos haluaa yhdellä kädellä näpytellä noi
<Paavi2_0> siis oletuksena oleva ^B
<hifi> ^Z-Z vastaa ^Z:aa sit
<hifi> harvemmin sitä suspendaa
<hifi> mutta joo, toi B on vähän vaikeassa paikassa yhden käden käyttöön
<hifi> eikä sen oletusulkoasukaan viehätä
<hifi> mutta hyvin sillä korvaa tabillisen terminaalin kun konffaa
<Paavi2_0> pitäis vissiin katella uutta optista asemaa pöytäkoneeseen, kun toi välillä ei suostu yhteistyöhön
<Paavi2_0> tosin prosessorikin vetelee viimesiään, kun välillä tulee kernel-oopsia ja vihjeenä vielä cpu0 :(
<Echramath> Voiko prossu oikeasti hajota?
<Paavi2_0> läppärikin pitäis joko puunata tai vaihtaa toiseen, kun kuoressa on halkeamia ja välillä se sammuu varoittamatta, kun painaa väärästä kohtaa tai kallistaa sen väärään asentoon
<Paavi2_0> Echramath: ei mitään tietoa
<olmi> onko kukaan huomannut soneran nimipalveluissa häikkää? tuntu tulevan ajoittain servfailia ainakin jostain.
<Paavi2_0> olmi: nyt mulla ilmeisesti pykii abcde just tosta syystä. samoin xkcd:n sarjikset toimii ja ei toimi.
<olmi> ok, pitää selvitellä, onko soneralla vai jossain pidemmällä
<Paavi2_0> kandee myös kattoa purkin asetukset läpi, vaikka tuntuu, että vika on soneralla, kun ssh-yhteys ei oo menny poikki
<hifi> olettaisin että jos prossu hajoaa niin se menee sit kerralla
<hifi> virheet prosessorin toiminnassa aiheuttaisi todennäköisesti vakavempia virheitä kuin oopsin
<hifi> joku voi korjata joka tietää asiasta
<Echramath> Lisäksi se että virhe sattuu prosessorissa ei varmaan vaadi että vika on siinä.
<Echramath> Prossuhan lie tarkka mm. jännitteiden suhteen.
<hifi> piirisarjan ongelmat todennäköisempiä
<hifi> halpat laudat tuppaa hajoamaan
<olmi> Paavi2_0: useamman liittymän takaa sama vika
<Paavi2_0> no, tällä laudalla on ikää jotain kuus vuotta, etten ole kovin yllättynyt. jumittamaan tää on ruvennu satunnaisesti jo pari vuotta sitten. eikä oo ees mitään halpatuotantoa muistaakseni.
<Sysi> modeemin/kytkimen/natin reboottaus usein auttaa dns:n tökkimiseen
<Paavi2_0> pitäs vaan taas keksiä, että mistä sai sysrq:t toimimaan, kun ne on ubuntussa yleensä poistettu käytöstä
<Paavi2_0> "Checking CDDB server status..."
<Paavi2_0> noh, pitänee kokeilla adsl-purkin uudelleenkäynnistystä
<Paavi2_0> sommoro!
<hifi> kyllä se dns on nyt ihan oikeasti rikki
<olmi> on joo, tosin nyt just tais alkaa toimia
<snowfake> saattaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun dns on oikeasti rikki :)
<hahlo_> päiviä, onko viime päivitykset vaikuttaneet 11.04 mokkulatoimintaan? kun aiemmin huawei e220 toimi hyvin, ja nyt ei ollenkaan? mielestäni en ole mitään muuttanut asetuksissa
<Sysi> ootko rebootanny välissä, tökkiny mokkulaa irti/kiinni?
<hahlo_> joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mul feilas eilenki dns
<hahlo_> ei kysy enää pinniä
<tuhoojabotti> mut se korjaantu nopee
<tuhoojabotti> nyt on sonera kyl kunnol mais
<tuhoojabotti> Tai en mää nykytilanteest tiiä kun vaihoin googlen dns
<hahlo_> aiemmin kysyi pinnin kun kiinni tökkäsi ja pystyi käyttämään wammulla ja network managerilla
<hahlo_> dmesgin mielestä se on cdrom mutta niin oli aiemminkin, ja silti toimi
<Sysi> kokeile sanoa eject
<hahlo_> pitääkö device laittaa?
<Sysi> ei
<hahlo_> eject avasi dvd-aseman ainakin
<snowfake> nyt pitäis dns:t toimia soneralla
<olmi> tuntuu toimivan joo. häiriötiedotteet näyttää melko hiljaselta edelleen.
<n0gear> mikäs täällä on pore?
<Sysi> radiossa kuulutettiin että soneralla dns-ongelmia, kahelta osa korjattu mutta ei vissiin täysin
<czr_> varmaan ettivat sita ainoaa dns-yllapitajaa joka muistaa jotain noista ja jonka yt-neuvottelivat jo pari vuotta sitten ulos
<olmi> epäilen kans, että tässä on joku saman tyyppinen kuvio kuin siinä parin vuoden takaisessa sähköpostipalvelinkuviossa.
<n0gear> pystyykö tässä uudessa ubuntussa jossain vaihtamaan asetuksia workspace switcheriin?
<tale> n0gear: Kyllä. http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,3253,l%3D263791%26a%3D263752%26po%3D2,00.asp?p=n
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/c8eQZT -> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) - Workspace Switcher - Slideshow from PCMag.com
<tuhoojabotti> :o
<n0gear> hmmm mistäs niitä asetuksia rukataan? Pitäis saada kaikki desktopit yhdelle riville, niin voi kahdella näppäinkomennolla vaihtaa vasemmalle ja oikealle
<snowfake> mitäs ubuntulla käyttävät tuulettimien kierrosnopeuksien säätämiseen?
<SipuliSopuli> jaaha, vaihdoin taustakuvaa niin unity logas mut ulos
<Echramath> En oo tainnut päästä vieläkään testaamaan sitä. Asensin ihan GeForcenkin, mut ei käynnisty.
<Finnish> Miten conkylle sais kerrottua että pystyttää itsensä vasemmanpuoleisen monitorin oikeaan kulmaan, eikä nyt oikeanpuolimmaisen monitorin oikeaan kulmaan?
<tuhoojabotti> czr_: install.sh oli juu.
<bioterror> Finnish, tästä on hyvä aloittaa: alignment top_right
<Finnish> Se on jo
<Finnish> Mut kun on kaks näyttöä
<bioterror> niin tottis
<bioterror> Finnish, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?p=400492&sid=63898575430f25f09a1c084171f16b72#p400492
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kXfvAq -> Linux Mint Forums • View topic - [SOLVED] Conky and two monitors... absolute positioning?
<Finnish> Ok, tsekataas
<bioterror> Finnish, onko järkeä?
<Finnish> On
<Finnish> Mut mulla syttyy toinen monitori aina ekan jälkeen kun se ei käynnistyksessä välttämättä oo päällä kun se on mun "TV-näyttö", 40" Samsung
<Finnish> Oliko näin että NVidian control center pitää sytyttää root-oikeuksilla että se säilyttää asetukset xorgiin?
<Finnish> Että se tajuais automaagisesti toisen näytön käynnistyksessä
<Sysi> tee tiedosto muualle ja kopioi sudon kans
<Wompatti> Mulla ainakin uusin nvidian control center kysyy tunnuksia, jos yrittää tehdä xorg.confin päälle suoraan.
<topyli> ei sinne /etciin
<topyli> umm, ei sinne /etciin noin vaan kirjoitella
<fendel> Hei, Voisiko joku auttaa kyseisen ongelman kanssa? http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39472.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Vec1NS -> Ubuntu 11.04 LTS ja "särinä"
<fendel> Alkaa neuvot loppumaan jo itseltä
<bioterror> nooo, 10.04 on LTS
<bioterror> mutta se siis tulee kaiuttimista?
<fendel> 11.04 LTS siis, tuli vahingossa virhe sieltä
<Echramath> Ei sellaista ole.
<fendel> Tulee kaiuttimista kun prosessori jurraa
<Echramath> Mikä on tämä "tavallinen 11.04"?
<Sysi> on olemassa 10.04 LTS ja 11.04 ei-LTS
<bioterror> 12.04 taitaa olla sitten taas LTS
<Sysi> mitä oot kokeillu, mikä toimi mitenki millä
<fendel> Siis 10.04, natty narwhal versio pelasi normaalisti mutta tämä lucid lynx ei
<Sysi> 11.04 on natty, 10.04 lucid :)
<Sysi> käytä sitä joka toimii?
<Echramath> No mikset aja nattydreadia sit vaan?
<fendel> Jotenki tuntui paremmalta ja selkemmältä tuo lucid
<Echramath> Käyttöliittymä?
<fendel> Niin
<Sysi> kirjautuessa saa valittua samanlaisen ku vanhemmassa
<bioterror> vielä tämän kierroksen ;)
<Echramath> Gnome alkaa olla menneen talven lumia, Xfce on ystäväsi.
<bioterror> meinasin sanoa että sysi suosittelee xubuntu 11.04
<bioterror> mutta Echramath selvästi on tulossa reviireille
<Sysi> xubuntu on suunnattu konservatiivisen käyttöliittymän ystäville
<Sysi> voi myös toimia vähän näpäkämmin
<fendel> Kannattaako siis keskittyä xfce jos gnome alkaa oleen jäljessä? Pitää palata takaisin tuohon 11.04 kun se kerta pelaa. Mitään ideaa miksi tuo teki tuollaista lucidilla?
<bioterror> mistä se gnome on jäljessä? :)
<bioterror> sehän on edelläkävijä 3D-työpöydissä
<Sysi> gnome alkaa olla tulevaisuutta :P
<fendel> Kiitoksia, ompahan taas vähän viisaampi
<Echramath> Kysehän on siitä haluutko demoefektejä työpöydälle!
<Echramath> Itse haen työpöydältä sitä että ohjelmet pelaa yhteen mm. leikepyödän suhteen ja työpöydät pelaa.
<Echramath> En tarvi enkä halua mitään läpinäkyviä ikkunoita.
<fendel> Joo itselläkään ei ole tarvista efekteille
<SipuliSopuli> unity<3
<SipuliSopuli> parissa päivässä oppinut rakastamaan sitä
<SipuliSopuli> tehostaa työskentelyä huomattavasti
<Sysi> pitäis miniläppäriin jaksaa asentaa testiin
<SipuliSopuli> jotain todella inhottavia bugeja kyllä on
<SipuliSopuli> esim tota yläpaneelia ei pääse muokkaamaan
<Sysi> se on aikalailla niinku gnome3
<topyli> SipuliSopuli: ei se ole bugi :)
<Wolde> Niin, sehän on ominaisuus.
<topyli> eipä siinä hirveästi muokattavaa tartte ollakaan. sehän on melko täynnäkin kun se menukin pitää mahtua sinne
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-18
<SipuliSopuli> topyli: on se mun mielestä siinä vaiheessa kun sieltä puuttuu kaikkea olennaista
<fendel> Mikähän vikana, ubuntu pätkii/tökkii enemmän kuin windows
<hifi> vanha ruoska ja oli aikaisemmin xp?
<bioterror> !xubuntu | fendel
<lubotu3> fendel: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bioterror> fendel, kerro tökkiikö tuolla ;)
<Stockholm_Angel> Is anyone in Nummi? if so do you have a sata cradle i can borrow?
<harto> which one of those Nummis?
<harto> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nummi
<turkka80> Moro. Pystyykö Android 2.1-mööpelillä rakentamaan täydellisen internet-yhteyden koneelle, ei siis Easy Tether Lite-tyyppisesti että https-yhteydet jää puuttumaan
<Tekno_> 2.3:lla ainakin pystyy
<Tekno_> mut se tieto tuskin helpotti paljoa
<turkka80> No ei joo auttanu...;) Mites pystyykö 2.1 puhelimen joko päivittämään suht helposti eteenpäin tai sitten suoraan tekemään täydellisen yhteyden
<harto> riippuu sen 2.1 puhelimen valmistajasta onko se suonu mahdollisuuden päivitykseen
<turkka80> Joo... No tämähän on ZTE blade ja tosiaan Android 2.1
<turkka80> tarkemmin 2.1-update 1 jos se ketään auttaa
<harto> kai näissä kerrotaan jos jaksaa selata läpi:
<harto> http://palsta.saunalahti.fi/index.php?topic=16090.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vrwPpw -> ZTE Blade - päivitys 2.2 Froyo -OS-versioon?
<harto> http://www5.sonera.fi/keskustele/viewtopic.php?t=5537
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MlWYL9 -> Keskustele ja kysy - katso viestiketjua - ZTE Blade ja Android 2.2
<harto> ja 2.2 versiossa siis toimii tethering ihan 'normaalisti'
<harto> vaikka virallista päivitystä ei oliskaan tarjolla niin ainahan roottaamalla voi asentaa minkä tahansa (vaikka custom-)version käyttiksestä
<turkka80> Joo niin olen antanut itselleni ymmärtää ja siksi kyselenkin...;)
<ighea_> cyanogenmodiinkin pitäisi tulla usb töttöröinti pian takaisin, pätsi on jo gitissä
<topyli> ighea_: on se jo toiminut pitkään ainakin mulla
<topyli> riippuuko sitten laitteesta tai jotain
<ighea_> laitteesta juu
<ighea_> joutuivat poistamaan sen bladen pakista kun pissi niin että ihan lirisi
<topyli> oli se mun wildfiressakin välillä ricki vaan tuli kuntoon sittemmin
<ighea_> wlan-ap viritys sentään toimii, mutta akkumehut katoaa kuin sadevesi viemäriin
<topyli> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-19
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LyX
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rWTGcF -> Viikko 25 - LyX | Viikon VALO
<Olotila> Hei, olen ihan aloittelija
<Olotila> onko kuvaa, mistä näkee kaikki ubuntun työpöydän eri kohteet
<Olotila> ja niiden nimet
<Olotila> oikealla ylhäällä on painikkeita, sitten vasemmalla ylhäällä yksi, sitten on ponnahduskuvakkeet
<Olotila> minkä nimisiä kaikki nämä asiat ovat?
<Olotila> tuore ubuntu 11.04 x64 asennus käynnissä, irc clienttinä operaselaimen oma hässäkkä
<Paavi2_0> mjaa
<Paavi2_0> katsotaanpa... ne painikkeet on palkissa, jota kutsutaan yleensä paneeliksi. ja ne painikkeet on oikeestaan suljettuja valikkoja, jotka sitten klikatessa aukeavat. :)
<Olotila> jep
<Paavi2_0> http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi/Perusk%C3%A4ytt%C3%B6#Ty.C3.B6p.C3.B6yt.C3.A4 <- tuolla on selitetty aika hyvin
<Olotila> onko tuo oikeanpuoleisin nappula "järjestelmä"?
<Paavi2_0> mutta kun sulla on tuore 11.04, niin sulla lienee ton perus-gnomen sijasta unity :/
<Paavi2_0> on
<Olotila> joo niin on
<Olotila> just pitääpäs etsiä sillä hakusanalla
<Olotila> unity
<Olotila> jaah
<Olotila> vai kantsiskohan laittaa gnome tähän
<Olotila> on niin uus, että saattaa tulla hankaluuksia löytää apua tuohon suomeksi
<Paavi2_0> kyllä täältä aina apua löytyy, muttei ihan välttämättä heti sillä hetkellä, kun kysyt
<Paavi2_0> tässä vanhempien koneella on tuorein ubuntu myös, mutta rauta ei tukenut unitya, niin työpöytänä on "classic", eli periaatteessa gnome
<Paavi2_0> sen voi sisäänkirjautuessa valita ennen salasanan syöttöä
<anacron> eiks unity vaan pyöri gnomen päällä
<Paavi2_0> kyllä
<Paavi2_0> kai
<anacron> pyöriiks se myös kden päällä?
<Paavi2_0> tuskin
<anacron> oon ajatellu unityä compizin kaltaisena
<Paavi2_0> koska se on lisäys gnome työpöytäympäristöön
<Paavi2_0> unity on tommonen "shell" ja compiz taas on ikkunointiin liittyvä juttu
<Paavi2_0> unity on vaihtoehto gnome shellille, kuten compiz on vaihtoehto esim. metacitylle tai openboxille
<Paavi2_0> nyt täytyy mennä -->
<Olotila> joo tänks
<Olotila> taidan pysyä tuossa unityssä, se ole niin justiin
<Olotila> sama minkä tässä vaiheessa opettelee
<anacron> siis unity on vaan vähän siistejä lisäyksiä gnomeen
<anacron> sama asia käytännössä
<Olotila> onko ubuntussa tai oikeastaan Operassa pikanäppäin välilehtien vaihtamiseen?
<Olotila> joo
<anacron> voipi olla
<Sysi> ctrl tab tai ctrl pgup/dn
<Sysi> operassa voi tietysti säätää
<anacron> oisko myös numeroilla?
<Olotila> heh, toimii websivuilla muttei tässä ircissä
<Olotila> siis ctrl tab
<Olotila> mikä olis helpoin irc clientti?
<Olotila> ettei tarttis tällä operalla
<anacron> helppous on suhteellista, irssiä käyttää suurin osa
<Sysi> alt <numero> vois toimia siihen
<Sysi> xchat on aika simppeli
<Olotila> irssi?
<Olotila> joo testaan tuota ensin
<Sysi> täysin tekstipohjanen terminaalissa toimiva clientti
<Sysi> ei oo kauheen helppo jos ei oo tottunu termikseen
<anacron> irssin paras puoli on tosin se että sitä pyöritetään yleensä serverillä
<anacron> irc-clienteissa ei mun mielestä oo ihan kauheesti eroja loppupeleissä normikäyttäjälle
<Olotila> sain irssin ilmeisesti asennettua
<Olotila> joo
<anacron> irssillä vaan joutuu käyttämään näppäinkomentoja klikkailun sijaan
<Sysi> anacron: no kaikilla saa samat perusjutut tehtyä, käytettävyydessä on isot erot
<Olotila> mutta se vasemmanpuoleisin painike (lienee "Etsi"), ei löydä sitä
<Sysi> aukase terminaali ja kirjota sinne
<Olotila> miten terminaalin saa näppiksellä helpoiten auki?
<Olotila> tai yleensäkin
<anacron> ite ajan sen yleensä alt+f2 ja kirjotan siihen xterm
<Olotila> jaa kun kirjoittaa pääte sinne "Etsi"
<Olotila> mikähän tuo Etsi on virallisesti
<Olotila> just, siis alt F2
<Sysi> unityn hakulaatikko
<Olotila> tänks, tuo on huippu
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> ei se virallisesti voi olla "hakulaatikko" :D
<Sysi> xterm on aika karu, gnome-terminal vähän laajempi
<Olotila> poika tuli kotiin, saako tähän spotifyn?
<anacron> joo gnome-terminalilla kannattanee aloittaa
<Sysi> winellä toimii windowsin clientti, unlimitedillä ja premiumilla voi käyttää natiivia
<Olotila> joo mullon unlimited
<Sysi> eiku näymmä ne tarjoaa ubuntulle sievää asennustapaa
<Sysi> http://www.spotify.com/fi/download/previews/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DXOsOq -> Spotify Linux - Spotify Wine - Download Spotify - Spotify
<anacron> oisko oletuksenakin jo repoissa?
<anacron> ei välttämättä kyllä aina se ihan uusin
<Olotila> pääte katosi
<Olotila> laitan alt f2 -> pääte
<Olotila> ei lähde päälle
<Olotila> jaa lähti
<Olotila> kannatti kysyä täältä :)
<Olotila> se ensin antoi jonkun Historiasta, se ei lähtenyt päälle
<Olotila> koitan nyt asentaa spotifyn tuon Sysin antaman linkin ohjeen mukaan
<Olotila> miten pääsen kansioon/tiedostoon  /etc/apt/sources.list
<SipuliSopuli> eh...
<Olotila> ls antaa oman profiilin kansiot
<Olotila> pitääkö mennä juureen?=
<SipuliSopuli> jos haluat tohon kansioon niin cd
<Olotila> onko päätteessä Liitä-toimintoa?
<Olotila> kun tuo on leikepöydällä tuo polku
<SipuliSopuli> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<heikki> sift+insert liittää leikepöydältä
<heikki> tai jos on maalannut hiirellä tekstin niin sen saa liitettyä painamalla rullaa
<anacron> ei noita sourceja tarvi välttämättä päätteen kautta lähteä päivittelemään heti alkuun
<anacron> synapticin kautta voi lisätä ihan guilla
<Ondalf> hiiren rullaa ko näppäät päätettä - muistaakseni toimi :D
<Ondalf> ah, joo, heikki sen sanoikin jo
<Olotila_> kiva juttu, näppiksessä ei ole inserttiä ja hiiren rullan painaminen ei toimi
<Olotila_> logitech wave
<heikki> hiiren vasen ja oikea nappi yhtä aikaa voi toimia sitten
<Olotila_> ei toimi
<Olotila_> nyt toimii
<Olotila_> kannatti taas kysyä :)
<Olotila_> eli tuli hiiren oikealle napille
<Sysi> keskinappikopiointi ei toimi leikepöydältä, vaikka sieltä liitetty teksti taitaa mennä sitte sinenkki
<Olotila_> ei vain ollut mennyt kopioi-komento perille, ja oli harmaa se Liitä
<Olotila_> enkä nähnyt sitä, kun näyttö heijastaa takaa tulevaa auringonvaloa
<Olotila_> kerttakaikkiaan
<Olotila_> kuulin jostain joskus, että aina kun ubuntussa maalaa, se kopioi leikepöydälle
<Olotila_> olis hyvä jos niin olis
<Sysi> ei mee leikepöydälle mutta voi liittää sitte keskinapilla
<Sysi> ikäänkuin kaks leikepöytää
<Olotila_> just
<Olotila_> nyt laitoin sen yhden repositoryn (mikähän se on suomeksi) tuohon sources.list
<Olotila_> Nanolla
<Olotila_> sitten laitoin ctrl x
<Olotila_> laitoin K kun kysyi tallentamista
<Olotila_> nyt se kysyy jotain lisää
<Olotila_> muoto, lisää loppuun alkuun, varmuuskopio
<SipuliSopuli> painat enter
<Olotila_> k
<Olotila_> ok tänks
<SipuliSopuli> se kysyy tallennettavan tiedoston nimeä ja sitähän ei tarvitse muuttaa....
<Olotila_> just
<Olotila_> entä ne muut jutut?
<Olotila_> Toimii Spotify!
<Olotila_> mahtava homma :D
<Olotila_> Cannibal Corpse ainaki tulee ihan korviin asti, siistiä
<Olotila_> millähän selaimella Facebook toimii parhaiten?
<Olotila_> mullon ff, chromium, opera
<SipuliSopuli> ihan kaikilla se toimii...
<SipuliSopuli> olis hyvin paskaa tuotekehitystä jos ei toimis
<Sysi> eri selimille devaus on vähän niinku eri käyttiksille devaus, mutta naamakirjan pitäis kai toimia kaikilla yhtälaisesti
<Olotila_> asensin siis jo chromiumin, mutta nyt sitä ei taas löydy
<Olotila_> miten yleensä näen kaikki asennetut ohjelmat?
<Olotila_> helpoiten siis, ei paketinhallinnasta
<Olotila_> tuo hakulaatikko näyttää vain historiasta chromium
<Olotila_> löydän sen paketinhallinnasta, mutta sieltä ei voi sitä suorittaa
<Olotila_> päätteeseen ei vaikuta kirjoittaa
<SipuliSopuli> no riippunee vähän mitä versiota ubuntusta käytät...
<Olotila_> 11.04
<Olotila_> unity
<Olotila_> olipa hankalan takana
<Olotila_> hakulaatikko, lisäjutut, internetjutut, asennetut -> chromium
<Olotila_> ihan tuore käyttäjä olen siis
<Olotila_> eilen asensin, tappelin yhteen asti yötä, nyt olen saanut näytöt toimimaan yms
<SipuliSopuli> windowsnäppäin ja alkaa kirjottaa chromium niin
<Olotila_> siis tänään vasta pääsin työpöydälle
<SipuliSopuli> ..sillon
<Olotila_> kah
<Olotila_> joo kiitos
<Olotila_> mikä ero alt f2 ja win-näppäimellä on?
<Olotila_> niin tuo antaa vissin pikavalinnat heti tuo win?
<SipuliSopuli> juu
<Olotila_> ei näköjään ole flässiä yhdessäkään valmiiksi sisäänrakennettuna
<SipuliSopuli> joops, vaatii erillisen asennuksen
<Olotila_> kah
<Olotila_> toivottavasti mulla riittää kynnet
<Olotila_> onko iso  homma?
<SipuliSopuli> ei :)
<Olotila_> löyty ainaki firefoxiin
<SipuliSopuli> http://linux.fi/wiki/Flash
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AQyADA -> Flash – Linux.fi
<Olotila> joo nyt toimii kaikissa selaimissa
<Olotila> kätsää
<Olotila> nyt irkkaan vielä tässä operassa, pitäis laittaa joku helppo oikea clientti
<SipuliSopuli> (IMHO tajusin juurti että unity ei ehkä ole kovin ekakertakäyttäjä ystävällinen...)
<SipuliSopuli> Olotila: irssi
<Olotila> koklasin sitä
<Olotila> millä komennoilla pääsen tänne kätevimmin?
<Olotila> siinä irssissä
<Olotila> on mulla kokemusta paljon käyttiksistä, ei tämä niin kamala ole
<Olotila> sama opetella
<SipuliSopuli> http://linux.fi/wiki/Irssi#IRC-palvelimille_yhdist.C3.A4minen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Z0Hcno -> Irssi – Linux.fi
<Olotila> sori, mutta mikäs serveri tämä olikaan?
<SipuliSopuli> freenode
<Olotila> irc.freenode.net?
<SipuliSopuli> yep
<Olotila> testailua
<Olotila> joo toimii
<Olotila> vissin tämä pelaa
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> miten saan irssiin helpoiten asetukset?
<Olotila> komento /set antaa aika läjän niitä
<Olotila> pitääkö kaikki käyvvä läpi /set asetus arvo?
<Olotila> jaa löytyy config tiedosto
<Olotila> häätyypä käydä rukkaamassa
<topyli> Olotila: ei siihen käsin kosketa
<topyli> Olotila: siitä käyt läpi: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vD1wns -> Irssi - The client of the future
<Olotila> heh, kävin jo vähän hiplaamassa :)
<Olotila> en tallentanu ...
<topyli> no kyllä sitä *saa* käpistellä, omasihan se on. sitten on vaan melko turha ruikuttaa kun irssi on rikki, on vaikea auttaa
<Olotila> jahas, serveri-ikkuna katos
<Olotila> alt-1 ei toimi
<SipuliSopuli> ..ikkunaa voi toki vaihtaa myös komennolla /win X
<Olotila> alt-2 antaa toisen ikkunan, jossa on ruotsinkielistä vihaa 33 kappaletta: "(arg 33)"
<Olotila> joo win toimii
<Olotila> onko serverikomento tälleesti: /SERVER ADD -auto -network Freenode irc.freenode.net
<Olotila> vai onko tuo -network joku tietty verkko
<Olotila> eli siis että aina lähtis tämä kanava päälle
<Olotila> tai vastaava
<Olotila> tai siis ensin tuolla serveri automaattiseksi, sitten toisella komennolla kannu
<SipuliSopuli> juurikin noin
<SipuliSopuli> ensin serveri ja sitten kanavat
<SipuliSopuli> ja oli tuo komentoi ihan oikein :3
<Olotila> entä kannu: /CHANNEL ADD -auto -bots *!*bot@host.org -botcmd "/^msg $0 op pass" #ubuntu-fi
<SipuliSopuli>  /channel add -auto #ubuntu-fi Freenode
<Olotila> kopioiko pelkkä maalaaminen nyt tuon tekstin?
<Olotila> vai pitääkö hiiren oikealla kopioida?
<jjo> maalaaminen kopioi primary selectioniin
<jjo> erikseen kopioiminen leikepöydälle
<Olotila> miten pastetan sen primaryn selectionin?
<Olotila> tuo komento sanoo että Unknown chat network: Freenode (create it with /NETWORK ADD)
<Olotila> jjo, näköjään hiiren rullan painaminen pastettaa
<Olotila> siisti homma
<Olotila> vaikka siis tallensin tuon networkin
<Olotila> kokeilen uudestaan tuota  /SERVER ADD -auto -network Freenode irc.freenode.net
<Olotila> eiku
<Olotila> siis tuleeko tuossa asetettua sekä serveri että verkko?
<Olotila> vai lukeeko irssi nuo asetukset vain käynnistysvaiheessa?
<Olotila> eli pitääkö sulkea irssi ja sitten ottaa uudestaan?
<Olotila> jotta hän lukisi asetukset ja näkisi, että siellähän on freenode
<Olotila> ja sitten kelpuuttaisi tämän kannun autolistaan
<Olotila> vähän tätä tarkotin, kun pyysin helppoa/kätevää clienttiä
<Olotila2> nyt koklaan xchattia
<pesasa> Miten on, kai se Ubuntun pikaviestintään käyttämä Empathy ircinkin osas?
<pesasa> Jos simppeliä ratkaisua haetaan, eikä ominaisuuksia.
<Olotila> xchat näyttäs aika hyvältä
<Olotila> nyt on autona serveri ja kanava
<Olotila> testaan
<Olotila> kah toimii
<Olotila> siistiä
<Olotila> täytyy ehkä perehtyä paremmin tuohon irssiin toiste, vaikutti lupaavalta jos enemmän käyttää
<Olotila> ohjelmat saa näköjään kiinni tuohon palkkiin
<Olotila> sen nimi on vissin "käynnistin" :D
<Olotila> hiiren oikealla napilla sanoo että "pidä käynnistimessä"
<Olotila> mistähän näkee kaikkien muiden unityn elementtien suomenkieliset "viralliset nimet"?
<Olotila> oikea virtanappulan näköinen on vissin "järjestelmä"
<Olotila> mikä tuon vasemmalla olevan ubuntun logon nimi on?
<Olotila> "hakulaatikko" on ihan hyvä nimi, liekö virallinen
<bioterror> oon kyl sitä mieltä, että ATK-sanaston suomentaminen on kyllä :G
<SipuliSopuli> +1
<Ondalf> +1
<Olotila> joo mutta pitääpä popsia vähän evästettä välissä
<Olotila> olis mulla yks oikeaki kysymys
<Olotila> miten saan näkymään raid  osion ubuntun puolella?
<SipuliSopuli> olettaisin että se pitää mountata mutta enpä tiedä...
<Olotila> neljä teran levyä raid 0, 3,64TB efi osio
<Olotila> tämän pitäis kyllä aika hyvin tukea
<Olotila> sekukseen tein tuomosen
<Olotila> jos joku ihmettelee että mitä järkeä raid 0
<Olotila> mistä voisin lähteä liikkeelle?
<Olotila> windowsissa tietäisin aika tarkalleen mitä tehdä, mutta tällä puolen ei oikeastaan hajuakaan
<Olotila> tai no hajua joo, mutta aika hukassa olen
<Ondalf> jos tehit osion, tai noh mdadm levypakan, kait se pitäis jotakuin formatoida ja tunkassa filesysteemi sille myös?
<Olotila> eh, en oikein haluais formatoida sitä!
<Ondalf> :o
<Olotila> siis mulla on se ihan käytössä
<paww> hakemistot /dev/mapper/ ja /dev/md/ aika hyvin näyttää löytyneitä tuollaisia deviceitä
<tale> Olotila: Jos RAID-levyllä on jo tiedostojärjestelmä ja tiedostoja, sen saa käyttöön liittämällä sen.
<Ondalf> jos tehit sen äskön, se lienet on tyhjä nyt kait
<Olotila> on se ollu jo puoli vuotta
<tale> Olotila: Liittäminen onnistuu, kunhan käytetty tiedostojärjestelmä on tuettu Linuxissa.
<Olotila> ntfs
<Olotila> efi osio
<Ondalf> ntfs-3g löytänee sen toivottavasti
<tale> Olotila: Mitä tapahtuu kun koitat liittää sen osin?
<paww> jos siellä on jotain tärkeää, ei ole välttämättä hyvä idea muutella sisältöä linuxissa
<Olotila> olen uusi ubuntussa, en osaa liittää
<Olotila> joo siksi kysyn täältä varovaisesti :)
<tale> Olotila: Sijainnit, Tietokone, eti sieltä se levy.
<Ondalf> paww: ntfs-3g supportti on jotakuin vakaa, kun vertaa tilanteeseen esim. 5v sitten
<paww> Ondalf: "jotakuinkin" ei riittäisi itselleni jos kyseessä oikeasti tärkeää dataa
<tale> Kyllä NTFS:än nykyään voi liittää ja kirjoittaakin sinne. Pitäisi toimi.
<Olotila> tässä on unity, en löydä Sijainteja
<tale> Olotila: NO sitten. Kai siellä jossain Unityssä on laitteen levyt näkyvissä?
<tale> Olotila: Niitä sitten valitset liitettäväksi, hiiren oikea tai vasen painike.
<Olotila> heh, joo
<Olotila> löyty tietokone
<Olotila> muut levyt näkyy, ei raidpakkaa
<Olotila> ainoa vieras on "tiedostojärjestelmä"
<Olotila> taitaa olla ubuntu itte?
<tale> Olotila: Onko se ohjelmallisesti tehty RAID? Ja tehty Windowsissa?
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> tale emon raid
<tale> Olotila: Sitten voi olla ettei Ubuntussa ole ajuria sille käytetylle RAID-järjestelmälle.
<Ondalf> aih, fw-raid. paha paha paha
<Olotila> intel
<Olotila> asus emo
<tale> Olotila: Rauta-RAIDit toimii, tosta en osaa sanoa.
<Ondalf> joudut hankkiin DM-RAIDin
<Ondalf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Rapid_Storage_Technology tuolla siis selitystä
<Ondalf> hmm, devicemapper raid, siis tuon pitäis kyllä löytyä sitten /dev/mapper/md alta
<Olotila> intelin ich10r, asus p6t se
<Ondalf> otas Pääte auki
<Ondalf> ja kahtos ls /dev/mapper
<Olotila> sanoo että controll
<Olotila> *control
<Ondalf> hmm, milläköhän sen sai näkyville...?
<Ondalf> katoppas manuaali mdadm:lle
<Ondalf> eli: man mdadm
<Ondalf> katso sieltä, löydätkö jotain, millä listata löytyneet pakat
<Olotila> ei löydä tuota manuaalisivua
<Ondalf> ah, ohjelmisto puuttuu
<Ondalf> elikkäs: sudo apt-get install mdadm
<Olotila> tuli Postfix Configuration
<Olotila> ei anna entteröijjä eikä tottele hiirtä
<Ondalf> son sähköposti demoni - milläs asennat?
<Olotila> jaa antaa
<Olotila> annoin tuon komennon
<Olotila> jonka kirjoitit
<Olotila> nyt jatkaa
<Ondalf> päätteessä kuites - et missään "Suorita" hommassa
<Ondalf> jees
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> nyt se asentaa taas
<Olotila> joo antoi manuaalin
<Ondalf> juh, se asentaa tuon softaraid alijärjestelmän. asennutan sen, koska se vois auttaa sua eteenpäin
<Olotila> just
<Ondalf> asenna myös dmraid
<Ondalf> näiden parin ohjelmiston avulla se pitäis alkaa hiljalleen näkymään viimeistään bootin jälkeen se pakka
<Olotila> tekeeköhän ne automaattisesti muutoksia pakkaan?=
<Olotila> winukka hävitti pari kertaa tuon pakan
<Ondalf> ei, ellet käskytä
<Olotila> just
<Olotila> käytin IDE asetuksen päällä RAIDin sijasta, windows 7 "korjasi" levyn
<Olotila> boottaanpas
<Ondalf> ja softaraidi olisi ollut turvallisempi tässä tapauksessa
<Ondalf> mutta koska olet pakan jo tehnyt, meni jo
<Olotila> ei ainaskaan boottaus auttanu
<Ondalf> mitäs nyt näkkyy: ls /dev/mapper
<Ondalf> jollen väärin muista, tuonne sen pitäis ilmestyä
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> sieltä löyty
<Olotila> isw_bbcbhbefch_Uus
<Olotila> sen nimi on "Uus"
<Olotila> mitäs sitte?
<Ondalf> pystysköhän sen jollain nyt mounttaamaankin...? mietin vain mihin tosin
<Ondalf> ja että, oisko tuolle mdadm:lle tai dmraidille mitään viksua GUIta
<Olotila> en saa näitä komentoja toimimaan:
<Olotila> http://www.pjc.me.uk/efi-gpt/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WZSt6b -> How to mount a partition on a disk that has an EFI GPTpartition table in Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.3 (Lenny)
<Olotila> heh
<Olotila> sama linkki
<Olotila> olin nopeampi :D
<Olotila> eli en saa noita komentoja toimimaan
<Ondalf> sun pitää tuon sda sijaan käyttää sitä mapper/isw_bbcbhbefch_Uus
<Olotila> mikähän kerneli tässä ubuntu 11.04:ssä on?
<Ondalf> uname -a
<Ondalf> arvaten 2.6.38
<Sysi> mulla kyllä mounttautu efi-tikku ihan ilman mitää kikkailuja
<Sysi> raidista en tiiäkkää mitää
<Ondalf> noi sw-raidit on mitä on
<Olotila> joo pitäis olla tuki efille kyllä
<Ondalf> etekin nämä firmisraidit :/
<Olotila>  joo nyt ls ainakin reagoi, sanoo että /dev/mapper/isw_bbcbhbefch_Uus
<Ondalf> onkos sulla sitä parteddia?
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> meinaan testaas: parted /dev/mapper/isw_bbchbefch_Uus print
<Ondalf> tahi: fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_bbcbefch_Uus
<Ondalf> kumpasenkin pitäis sanoa jotain
<Olotila> parted sanoo, että Error: Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw_bbchbefch_Uus - Tiedostoa tai
<Olotila> hakemistoa ei ole.
<Ondalf> tuota, kun kirjotat tuota nimeä, kirjota se itte
<Ondalf> ja kun olet kirjottanut /dev/mapper/i paina TAB
<Ondalf> se automaagisesti täydentää oikeinkirjoitettuna sen :P
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> nimittäin mie typosin äsköttäin
<Olotila> sanoo, että Laitetta ... ei voi avata
<Ondalf> tarvihet sudoa siihen sitten
<Ondalf> lissää sudo rivin alkuun
<Olotila> jep jep
<Olotila> alko tulla tekstiä
<Ondalf> onkos siel tyyliin number 1 3.jotain TB?
<Ondalf> ja ntfs
<Olotila> suosittelee partedin käyttöä
<Ondalf> ahh, fdiskiä testasit
<Ondalf> testaas sitten sudolla käyttäen parteddia
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> sudo parted /dev/mapper/i print
<Ondalf> eli täydennä tuo ite. mie en jaksais aina arpoa :P
<Olotila> sanoo että
<Olotila> Error: The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be.
<Olotila> This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller.
<Olotila> Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)?
<Olotila> Fix/Ignore/Cancel?
<Olotila> en varmaan kyllä fixaa
<Olotila> se toimii ihan hyvin winukan puolella
<Ondalf> varman päälle: känseloi
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> win 7:lla loin tuon osion
<Ondalf> näkikö se fdiski muutes mitään yleensäkään? vai oliko ainoa rivi, jonka se ilmotti, että käytäs sitä parteddia
<Olotila> näki se
<Olotila> näki aika paljon
<Ondalf> lähinnä tuo Device -rivin alla oleva
<Ondalf> eli missä ompi noita alku- ja loppusektoreita ynnämuita
<Olotila> Laite Käynn     Alku          Loppu    Lohkot   Id  Järjestelmä
<Olotila> /dev/mapper/isw_bbcbhbefch_Uus1               1      267350  2147483647+  ee  GPT
<Olotila> näkeekö tuosta?
<Ondalf> juh, hyvinkin
<Ondalf> kuin suureksi se arvioi sen partition koon? se näkyy siin vähä yläpuolel
<Olotila>  4000.8 Gt, 4000809746432 tavua
<Ondalf> ah, hyvä. ettei kuites mikään 2TB barrieri paukkunut
<Olotila> siis paukkui
<Olotila> 4TB
<Ondalf> niinjoo :P
<Olotila> :)
<Ondalf> 2TB on viimeisin barrieri, mihin monet firmisraidit ja vanhemmat käyttikset viel saattaa tökätä
<Ondalf> seuraava rajapyykki tais ollakkin 64EB tai jotain
<Olotila> joo niin on
<Ondalf> eli joo, sen näkee sen oikein
<Ondalf> liekkö tuossa muuta, kuin yrittää mountata sitä jollain
<Olotila> voisin koklata ignorata tuon partedin ilmotuksen
<Ondalf> testiksi vaikka pomppaa kotikansioos kirjottamalla pelkästään "cd" jonka jälkeen tehet vaik kansion nimeltä pakka: "mkdir pakka", jonka jälkeen kokeiles mountata sitä: sudo mount /dev/mapper/i pakka
<Ondalf> ja jälleen, täydennä itse tuo yksinäinen i
<Ondalf> em. komento siis yrittää liittää sinun pakkasi tuohon sinun kotihakemistoosi (melkeempä sama asia, kuin lisäisit aseman kirjaimen windowsissa)
<Ondalf> lähinnä mikä kiinnostaapi tuossa: pystyykö se edes kokeilemaan mounttausta, vai onko siel jossain muualla vika - esim puuttuva tiedostojärjestelmätuki tai vastaava
<Olotila> tabu ei täydennä nimeä
<Ondalf> kirjootathan komennot ilman ""?
<Ondalf> kirjoota ite sitte :P sillähän siitä selviää
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> jos se ei sano mitään, löytyy asemasi siitä "pakka" kansiosta ja sen pitäis myös näkyä kun kirjotat pelkän "mount" ilman parametreja
<Olotila> sanoo että tiedostojärjestelmän tyyppi on annettava
<Olotila> ja se on ntfs
<Ondalf> lissää siihen mountin ja /devin väliin -t ntfs
<Ondalf> eli: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev... pakka
<Olotila> NTFS signature is missing.
<Olotila> Failed to mount '/dev/dm-1': Virheellinen argumentti
<Olotila> The device '/dev/dm-1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Olotila> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Olotila> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<Ondalf> ah!
<Ondalf> -t ntfs-3g
<Ondalf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB tuossa jotain ainakin ntfs:n mounttauksesta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nAJu4X -> Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Olotila> sama virhe
<Ondalf> mitäs ls /dev/md* kertoo?
<Olotila> tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<Ondalf> ah
<Ondalf> ls /dev/dm*
<Olotila>  ntfs-3g
<Olotila> hups
<Olotila> sanoo että /dev/dm-1
<Ondalf> elikkästä, tuo dm-1 on suora linkki. ei tarvii käyttää /dev/mapper/i...
<Olotila> mulla on 1 sd levy, 1 hardis (raptor 150g), 1 dvd ja 1 raidpakka
<Olotila> *ssd
<Olotila> eli?
<Olotila> mounttaan tuon?
<Ondalf> mie melkein lähtisin googlella kahtomaan, löytyiskö tuolle Inttelin firmisraidilla jotain helpottavaa guidea
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> siis, sehän piruili sulle jo
<Olotila> täytyy jatkaa toiste, kiitos tästä!
<Ondalf> ja syypäänä oli se, ettei se löytänyt NTFS järjestelmää siitä
<Olotila> just
<Olotila> täytyy vielä tutkia lisää
<Olotila> photorecillä olen aiemmin palauttanut sen
<Ondalf> oiskohan sulla viel jopa dynaaminen diski tehtynä winkkarin alla
<Olotila> sillä vois tutkia lisää
<Olotila> joo täytyy tsekata seki
<Ondalf> en mie usko, että sois rikki mennyt. tää on lienet enemmänkin yhteensopimattomuusongelma
<Olotila> siinä gpteen tekovaiheessa oli jotain säätöä
<Olotila> ei se rikki ole, kävin äsken winukan puolella
<Olotila> siellä se lotkotti
<Olotila> mutta photorec antaa aika paljon tietoa
<Olotila> kait muutki mutta se osasi läpikotasin sen efi gpteen
<Ondalf> en mie epäilekkään, että se rikki os. ongelma vain on tuo firmisraidin satunnaistoimivuus muulla, kuin suunnitellulla käyttiksellä (eli winkkarilla). niin ja tieten seiskan NTFS
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> nääs seiskan NTFS on pikkasen uudempi, kuin edeltäjänsä, mutten tieten nyt juuri muista, mitä eroa siinä oli edeltäjiin :D
<Olotila> varmaan se kryptaustuki on parempi
<Olotila> mikä oliki
<Ondalf> ja ehkä jotain indeksointia ynnämuuta
<Ondalf> tiä sitte
<Olotila> joo
<Ondalf> henkimaailman hommia, sanon minä
<Olotila> jep
<Ondalf> törmännyt kerrankin tähän firmis-raid ongelmaan
<Ondalf> ihan omalla kohalla jopa
<Ondalf> tarina on itseasiassa liki sama, kuin sinun, tosin käyttis oli xp
<Ondalf> sitten testasin samaa hommaa linukan alla. eihän se koko pirun ohjainkortti löytynyt mistään
<Ondalf> levyt näkyi erikseen, mutta pakkaa ei millään
<Ondalf> myöhemmin sillekkin tuki tupsahti jostain, mutta olin sen homman hylännyt jo siihenmennessä
<Echramath> Mistä changelogista näkis onko jotain merkittäviä verkkoasioita päivittynyt viime aikoina?
<Echramath> En meinaan tykkää jos mulla on verkko-ongelma joka korjaantuu boottaammalla Windowsiin.
<shanttu> en ole päässyt kokeilemaan nattya ja kattelin mikä on tilanne. näyttää siltä että upgrade onnistuu lisäämällä ppa:n, joka pitää sisällään ḿulle toimivan kernelin. ei siis ole mahdollista (ainakaan helposti) testata toimivuutta ensin?
<Sysi> mikä syy ppa-kernelille?
<shanttu> ati https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/735126
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 735126 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty] system freezes on boot without disabling KMS" [High,Fix committed]
<shanttu> ati ollut ongelmana maverickissakin, siksi haluan kokeilla josko olisi parannusta
<Sysi> laita tuo ppa maverickiin
<shanttu> testataas
<shanttu> gpg: key 484B044F: "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Kernel PPA" not changed
<shanttu> mulla pae-kernel, jos merkitystä
<shanttu> googlettelulla selvisi tuo ongelma
<shanttu> eipä selvinnytkään =/
<shanttu> kernel vaihdettu. säikähdin kun ei ekalla buutannut
<shanttu> Sysi: nyt upgradea vaan? ja säilyyhän gnomen asetukset?
<shanttu> toki tiedän että pukkaa sen unityn
<Sysi> ei pitäis asetuksiin vaikuttaa, niiden epäyhteensopivuuksia voi kyllä joutua korjailemaan uuden softan kans
<shanttu> pitääkö kernel erikseen lukita nykyiseen?
<Sysi> ei
<shanttu> ok. kiitokset
<Sysi> se on uudempi ku nattyn niin pitäis olla default, ainaki voit valita bootatessa
<shanttu> aivan
<shanttu> Sysi, kiitos avusta. distropäivitys meni hyvin. default-kerneli ei buuttaa mutta uuteen vanhaan ppa-kerneliin buuttaa.
<Sysi> jaa se kummiski vaihtu, no senki voi säätää
<shanttu> pitää säästää säätö huomiselle
<shanttu> kiitos =)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-11
<wave> koetan kääntää 32-bittisiä USB ajureita 64 bittiseen järjestelmään ja seuraavaa virhettä tulee http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035088/
<wave> olen asentanut ia32-libs ja mutilib support paketit
<wave> missähän voisi mennä vikaan?
<czr> wave, toi vaatii myos libusb:ista 32-bittisen version
<czr> sellainen sulta puuttuu
<wave> mitenkähän asennan sen?
<wave> ei tainnut tulla tuon ia32-libsin mukana
<czr> siihen en osaa kyl vastata valitettavasti
<czr> ei sen mukana tule kuin aika perussetti kirjastoja
<czr> teoriassa jos loydat samasta jakeluversiosta 32-bit version paketista, haet sen, purat kasin, ja otat sielta sen kirjaston
<czr> laitat sen tuonne /usr/lib:in alle sit erinimisena kuin muuten, tai mielellaan sinne mis muutkin 32-bittiset on
<mjr> 12.04:ssa on oikeeta multiarch-pakettitukea ilmeisesti
<czr> ah. no siita en tieda sit
<czr> se ois hyva jos se toimis.
<mjr> tyyliin apt-get install libusb-1.0-0:i386 voi asentaa, en sit tiedä että riittääkö se tohon
<czr> kyl se varmaan riittaa, libusb-dev nayttais olevan jo tuos
<czr> ellei sit ole niin kranttu softa et vakisten haluaa linkittya staattiseen libusbiin
<czr> sit pitaa asentaa myos i386-versio devista
<mjr> aina voi kokeilla
<czr> mjr, mut siis, se toimii noin se famed multiarch?
<mjr> kyl se toimii, tai ainakin paketit asentuu ja binääritkin tuntuis toimivan
<czr> ooh. aikasta hienoa
<mjr> en tosiaan tiiä tarviiko epänatiivien kääntelyyn jotain lisämagiaa
<czr> -m32 yleensa on se mika riittaa 64->32.
<czr> tosin en tieda miten x32 toimii sit
<czr> mut ei taida olla sille tukea viela ubuntussa, ilmeisesti vasta seuraavassa versiossa sit
<mjr> ei taida olla
<mjr> en kyl itse ubuntuna jaksais sitä säätää
<czr> ei aloiteta :-)
<mjr> ei tarvi välttämättä joo
<czr> ei siina kai ole ilmeisesti hirveasti saatamista jos tulee oma versionsa sille, kuulemma
<wave> asensin tuon libusb-1.0-0:i386 mutta ei toiminut?
<czr> wave, viitsitko laittaa uuden pastebinin aiheesta?
<czr> muuttuiko mikaan?
<mjr> haluaiskohan se vivut -L/lib/i386-linux/gnu -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<czr> sinne menee 386:t?
<mjr> näyttäis menevän, ko katoin tosta itteltä mitä tapahtui
<wave> ei muuttunut mikään
<mjr> lisää noi vipuset sinne makefileeseen muiden -L:ien keralle
<wave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035107/
<mjr> mm. näköjään haluat joo libusb-1.0-0-dev:i386 -paketin myös
<tale> Tarviiko vieläkin 64-bittiseen Ubuntuun asentaa 32-bittisiä osia jostain syystä?
<mjr> pääsääntöisesti ei
<mjr> lähinnä suljettujen softien suhteen tarvista on jos niitä hinkuaa
<tale> Jaa niin juu, kun niistä ei ole 64-bittistä binääriä.
<mjr> erinäisiä pelejä, adobe acrobat reader tjsp
<inz> Tai jos haluaa androidia kääntää
<Arduinu> Mitenkä minä dualbootissa boottaan suoraan ubuntuun ilman sitä valikkoa
<tale> Arduinu: Sehän käynnistää automaattisesti parin sekunnin päästä oletuksena olevan käyttöjärjestelmän.
<Arduinu> Mut en haluu ootaa 2 seknuttia et ei olis sit boottivalikkoa
<tale> Arduinu: Varmaan sen valikon näyttämisenkin saa pois, jos säätää Grub2:n asetuksia. Ohje neuvonee.
<tale> Arduinu: Pistä se timeoutti nollaan sekuntiin.
<tale> Arduinu: Tiedostossa /etc/default/grub
<tale> Arduinu: Tästä löytyy lisää tietoa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Arduinu> jos recoveraa mbr tuleeko enää boottivalikkoa?
<tale> Arduinu: En tiedä mitä "recoveraa" tarkoittaa, mutta jos otat MBR:stä pois GRUB:n, ei tule käynnistysvalikkoa etkä saa enää Ubuntua käynnistettyä.
<tabasko> onko täällä porukka käynyt noissa Free Thursday tapaamisissa? :)
<tabasko> ajattelin että voisi käydä nappaamassa pari bisseä siellä tällä viikolla
<n1ko> tabasko: en oo käyny, mutta jos nuo jutut kiinnostaa niin #vapaakoodi voi olla hyvä kanava idlata
<tale> tabasko: Kävisin muuten, mutta pitkä matka Porista.
<elias_a> tale: Onnibussi kuljettaa :P
<tabasko> onkohan suomessa jonkinlaista miitti toimintaa ubuntu/linux käyttäjien kesken muuten kuin toi free thursday?
<tumppu> missäspäin maailmaa se tapaa sijaita?
<tale> tabasko: L-a.fi sivuilta löytyy porixi ja turuxi
<elias_a> Turuxilla on miitti huomenna.
<elias_a> Turuxilla on yleensä kokoonnuttu ihan asian pariin eikä baariin.
<elias_a> (ILmankos olen niin harvoin mukana... :P)
<tabasko> tumppu: toi free thurday on helsingin kampissa yleensä
<tabasko> mutta kai se voi vaihdella
<elias_a> Kelsingin Hamppi
<tumppu> jaa siell jumalan selän takana
<elias_a> Niin
<elias_a> Tai jotakuinkin Suomi-neidon genitaalialueella :P
<elias_a> Jaa, mutta onkos neidolla hame päällä vai ei?
<elias_a> Antaa olla - OT.
<heikki_> oon ihan tyhmä, meinasin quitata, mut en osaakaan. //quit tekee sen jos et hoksannu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-12
<sorsis> tunteeko joku verkkotyökalut? en saa toissijaista ip:tä toimimaan.
<sorsis> siis eth0:1
<sorsis> tai virtuaaliliitäntä tai miksikä sitä nyt pitäisi kutsua.
<czr_> ip-alias.
<czr_> mut myöhäinen sellainen näköjään :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-13
<elias_a> Jahas - uutta kerneliä pukkasi Ubuntuun.
<elias_a> Onkos jollain vinkkejä salasanojen hallintaan Ubuntussa?
<elias_a> Joskus käytin jotain salasanawallet-tyyppistä softaa mutta en enää muista edes nimeä.
<paww> mä käytän lastpassia onnellisena
<elias_a> paww: Pitääpä tsekata, kiitos! Futaako se Gnomen ja Unityn kanssa yhteen?
<paww> käytännössä webbipohjainen, mutta niinhän on elämä muutenkin
<paww> tykkään siitä että data on sitten accessoitavissa mistä vaan. Sen filosofia on että koneeltasi ei lähde ulos mitään joka ei ole sinun selaimessasi kryptattu.
<elias_a> Sekö ei siis osaa hanskata erilaisten clientien, kuten vaikka Skypen salasanoja?
<elias_a> paww: Aaa - ok.
<elias_a> Tuo kuulostaa hyvältä. Pitääpä tsekata.
<Myrtti> https://www.grc.com/OffTheGrid.htm
<Myrtti> siirryn itse tuohon seuraavaksi
<elias_a> Myrtti: Todella hieno ja hauska idea!
<elias_a> Myrtti: Ostatko kassa- / paloturvakaapin? :)
<tale> elias_a: http://viikonvalo.fi/KeePass
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PSMIPb -> Viikko 47 - KeePass / KeePassX | Viikon VALO
<elias_a> Onkos täällä muuten kellään havaintoa siitä, missä Millenium-palkintotilaisuus olisi verkossa nähtävissä?
<elias_a> tale: Joo - tuohon itsekin päädyin.
<elias_a> En jotenkin ollut tajunnut, että totta hemmetissä se on myös Linuxille olemassa.
<paww> mites toi vertautuu lastpassiin?
<elias_a> paww: Toi kryptaa myös clienttien salasanat.
<elias_a> Ja muistaakseni sen salasanatiedoston voi synkata useamman koneen välillä.
<Sickki> lastpass on kätevämpi
<elias_a> Epäilemättä.
<elias_a> Taidan kuitenkin pysyä aatteellisista syistä vapaan ohjelmiston puolella tässä(kin) ;-)
<tabasko> tyhmä kysymys
<tabasko> mulla on kaksi serveriä ja työasema
<tabasko> kaikissa on käytössä samba, jos otan työasemalle kiinni serveri ykköseen ja tahdon siirtää sieltä materiaalia serveri kakkoseen
<tabasko> tällöinhän kaikki materiaali kiertää työaseman kautta?
<tabasko> tapahtuu siis samban kautta
<tabasko> mietin paljonko tulee takkiin jos joku haluaa välttämättä hallita materiaalia graafisesti työpisteeltään verrattuna siihen että ottaisi ssh:ll serveriin ja käyttäisi siirtoon rsynciä
<czr> tabasko, jos tarkoitat graafista tiedostohallintaa molempiin yhteydenottoihin niin kyllä, data kiertää työaseman kautta
<elias_a> tabasko: Milloin se tyhmä kysymys tulee? :O
<elias_a> Mielestäni tuo oli erittäin hyvä ja perusteltu kysymys.
<czr> hmm. mul ois yksi, milloin kirkkonummelle tulee metro? :-)
<elias_a> RKP tuhoaa Kirkkonummen. Seuraava kysymys.
<czr> hmm. olis tää tyhmään kysymykseen vastaava vastaus? :-)
<czr> tabasko, noi rsync-jutut riippuu hyvin paljon siitä kuinka paljon data muuttuu yms
<czr> rsyncissä omat huonot puolet myös
<tabasko> czr: totta, kuten se että onko vaikka yhteyden salaus järkevää lähiverkossa. Vaikka senkin saa kyllä poiskin
<tale> tabasko: Salaako rsync jotain?
<tabasko> tai jos olet kopioinut samban yli tiedostot, ja varmistat rsyncillä niin se ajaa kaikki yli koska eri päivämäärä :)
<tabasko> tale: aivofartti, ei salaakaan. Mutta ssh:ta oon ite käyttänyt rsyncin kanssa
<tale> tabasko: Tuon ominaisuuden saa korjattua rsyncin asetuksilla.
<czr> tabasko, vaikkei salais niin ssh:n kans saa ilmaisen tunnistautumisen yms, satasella verkolla ei maksa ylimääräistä, gigasessa alkaa tuntumaan salaus
<rei> hi
<tafin> morjensta, osaiskohan joku auttaa!
<tafin> mulla on tässä win7, johon ohjeen mukaa laitoin ubuntun, mutta kun käynnistän koneen niin avautuu suoraa win7 eikä voi valita ubuntua?
<tafin> täytyykö biossista vaihtaa jotain?
<tumppu_> asensitko tikulta vai cd:ltä?
<tumppu_> kuulostas siltä että grub eli käynnistyslatain ei oo asentunu
<tafin> ketään paikalla? olis pikku jutttu
<heikki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hkH6Hb -> WindowsDualBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tafin> ei tuolta löydy vastausta :(
<tumppu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tumppu_> sori tää taitas olla parempi
<tumppu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mfNRh6 -> Grub2/Installing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tumppu_> sieltä kohta "Reinstalling GRUB from working system" livelevyä hyödyntäen
<tafin> missähän tollanen kohta on ..
<tumppu_> kolmannes vikan linkin sivun ylälaidasta
<tumppu_> ctrl+f voi etsiä sivulta tekstiä
<tafin> emmää mitää löytäny
<tumppu_> valikosta kohta 2.1 sivun ylälaidan sivupalkista
<tafin> :D oishan toi nyt pitäny nähä.. kattelin koko valikon moneen kertaa läpi. :D
<Myrtti> !en
<lubotu3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu and #lubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-14
<kirvesAxe> Osaisko joku suositella mulle RSS/Atom -lukijaa Gnomessa käytettäväksi? :)
<tasata> Kaipa Liferea voisi olla ihan toimiva.
<jjo> liferea oli joskus aikoinaan mun valinta
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-15
<torzzlejumz> voiko logitech g400 gaming mouse käyttää ubuntulla
<torzzlejumz> haloo
<SipuliSopuli> HUHUUU
<torzzlejumz> voiko logitech g400 gaming mouse käyttä ubuntuu
<torzzlejumz> sain sen syntärilahjaksi luki siinä paketissa eka pitää asentaa ajuri enen kun panee sen koneeseen
<SipuliSopuli> no kannattaa vaikka ensin kokeilla ja sitten ihmetellä jos ei toimikaan?
<torzzlejumz> joo ekana katson yhdne videon mutta kiitos kuiteskin :)
<torzzlejumz> mroro
<Mayz> Tämä... Oli hyvin selkeää :D
<elias_a> Ja opettavaista... :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-16
<Mkaysi> Jos K9 Copyllä ottaa kopion DVDstä, poistuuko aluekoodaus?
<Mkaysi> Koska kukaan täällä ei ilmeisesti ehtinyt vastata, kokeilin itse ja vastaus on kyllä, jos libdvdcss2 on asennettuna
<Mayz> Oisin ehtiny vastaan, mutta kun ei ollu tietoa :D
<Mkaysi> *kukaan, jolla oli asiasta tietoa
<Mkaysi> :)
<paww> K9 eli canine eli kaniinikopio
<Mkaysi> ?
<Tekno_> ca-nine
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-17
<Pera78> terve kertokaas viisaat saako DNA MF60 mokkulaa toimimaan ubuntu 12.04 ? käyttäisin siin suoraan usb:n kautta en wlan
<gildean> ei hajuakaan millanen mokkula ko. vehe on
<gildean> mut kuvittelis että saa
<gildean> todennäkösesti usb_modeswitch ei vaan toimi oikein
<gildean> vilkase onko sen mokkulan kiinnityksen jälkeen sulle ilmestynyt uusi cd-asema /dev:n alle
<gildean> jos on, niin umountaa se väkisin, modeemin pitäs sitten lähteä päälle
<Pera78> juu tulee siis 2 kertaa ja vaikka "irrottaa" ni ei lähe yhteys asetusta niinku vanhemmalla mokkulalla
<gildean> kun sen virtuaali-cd:n ejektoi, tuleeko dmesgiin näkyviin että modeemi tunnistetaan?
<Pera78> pitääpi koittaa kuhan kerkiää :) kyselin vaan et onko toivoakaan saada pelittään :D
<mjr> dmesgistä joo voi tarkistaa ja myös ls /dev/ttyACM* /dev/ttyUSB* että ilmestyykö niitä laitenoodeja ylipäätään
<Pera78> ok kiitos koitan... nyt just tää kirottu win käytössä :)
<DL__> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012061715717196_uu.shtml  Go Linus!  :D
<Fitzz> :D
<shanttu> päivitin oneiricista preciseen. muutama dilemma gnome-shellin kanssa. Activities overviewissa taustakuva ok, mutta normaalitilassa tausta sininen?
<Mkaysi> gildean: Se on usb-modeswitch - viivalla ei alaviivalla _.
 * Mkaysi ei tiedä gnome-shellistä, hän on MATE käyttäjä
<shanttu> tulostin tarvitsee ajurit täältä ppa:michael-gruz/canon, eikä preciselle ole ajureita. Toimii kuitenkin kunhan saa ladattua. mitä pitikään muuttaa ja missä että saa ladattua ne?
<shanttu> homma hallussa.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Bluefish
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M9OTIW -> 2x25 Bluefish - Viikon VALO #77 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-10
<tabasko> miten sedillä pystyy tekemään tiedoston nimeen päätteen?
<tabasko> eli esim tabasko -> tabasko.conf
<tabasko> komennolla "$ sed -i "s/^/conf/g" *" saan sen siihen eteen :)
<zacura> tabasko: sed "s/$/.conf/"
<Sysi> eikö ton sais scriptattua melko simppelisti ilman sediä(kin)
<Tm_T> tabasko: Ubuntussasi on komentorivikomento "rename" joka ottaa regexpiä
<tabasko> zacura: tänks :)
<tabasko> Tm_T, joo sitä käytinkin. Mutta kysyin jostain syystä silti sedistä :)
<tabasko> sama regexi siihenkin menee
<Tm_T> kyl
<Max^> 21:51:37 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-fi [-o Max^] by holmes.freenode.net kuinkahan tuoki tapahtui :D
<gildean> Max^: splittasit ja sait opit tyhjällä kanavalla, sitten kun palvelimet synkkas niin opit läks
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-11
<Max^> onko tuohon /etc/hosts olemassa jotain millä saa kaikki alidomainit yhteen riviin vaikka *.domain.*
<gildean> Max^: ei, mutta voit asentaa jonkunlaisen dns-palvelimen tai -cachen jossa se onnistuu
<gildean> esim. unbound tai dnsmasq
<VGFAA778> Want to take someone offline Friends, Game Servers, Website? Join iBooter ! ibooter.me
<puhuri> olikohan tuo sama joka on ddossannut freenodea pidemmän aikaa
<czr_> hmm. precisella jos yrittaa asentaa libc6-dev:i386 niin haluaisi ottaa nvidia-current:in yms muita pois. mika on oikea tapa saada gcc -m32 toimimaan?
<czr_> (x86-64 distroversiossa)
<czr_> (kaannettava softa ei tarvi muuta kuin perus libc-kalat, eli ei ia32-libsia metapakettina yms muutenkaan)
<czr_> ah. nakojaan pitaa asentaa gcc-multilib. hauskaa et dependencyt menee niin hajalle tuosta muuten. mut, eipa apt osaa dependencyja ratkoa vielakaan :-(
<arsson> pelailen täs angrybirdsiä ja merkille pantavaa on se että hertzit toistossa on noin. 40-50
<arsson> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 kaataa soittimen pikapuoliin
<arsson> jossain on siis "jarrut" päällä
<arsson> miten pois?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-12
<hahlo> päivää, pari deja-dup kysymystä olis, en näe sitä deja-dup hakemistoa paikallisessa ubuntu one hakemistossa, mutta pilvessä on, kuuluuko olla noin?
<hahlo> toinen vielä, jos painaa sitä keskeytä nappulaa, miten sen jatkamaan, vai aloittaako aina alusta uudelleen?
<olmi> onko kellään ongelmia dns-liikenteen kanssa soneran verkossa?
<elias_a> Majavien syytä!
<olmi> epäilemättä
<ighea_> usein
<Tonito> Moi. minun asus fonepadin akku tyhjeni ja latautui uudelleen tietokoneen avulla mutta ei käynnisty enään. Ajuri tälle laitteelle ei löydy. Mikä neuvoksi?
<mjr> jos asus fonepad ei käynnisty, kyseessä on asus fonepad -ongelma, ei ubuntu-ongelma
<Tonito> Tarkoitan ettei käyttis käynnisty
<Tonito> Failed to attach the USB device Android [9999] to the virtual machine uos.
<Tonito> USB device 'Android Android' with UUID {aa57d05a-9b7d-4423-b854-99b916d93984} is busy with a previous request. Please try again later.
<Tonito> Result Code: E_INVALIDARG (0x80070057)
<Tonito> Component: HostUSBDevice
<Tonito> Interface: IHostUSBDevice {173b4b44-d268-4334-a00d-b6521c9a740a}
<Tonito> Callee: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<Tonito> oho
<Tonito> mjr: olen turhuuteni ilossa irroittanut kaikki ruuvit puhelimesta ja ajattelen huomenna että vien expertille käyttis asennukseen takuun voimin. onnistunko?
<mjr> voithan kokeilla vaan aukiruuvaaminen ei ole yleensä hyvä takuulle
<Tonito> tarteekohan heidän siellä avata laitettani?
<mjr> tuskin
<mjr> ruuvaa kiinni siististi ja sormet ristiin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-13
<elias_a> Mikähän mulla on vikana kun koitan asentaa jotain graafista desktoppia Ubuntu 13.04:n serveriversion päälle ja asentamisen jälkeen bootissa häviää monitorista kuva siinä vaihessa kun gdm:n pitäisi tulla kuvaan?
<Sysi> lukeeko jotain jos meet konsoliin Ctrl Alt F1
<elias_a> Pitäiskö koittaa toista kautta, pistää tavallinen Ubuntu käynnistymään tekstimoodiin?
<elias_a> Sysi: Milläs meet kun monitorista häviää synkkasignaali kokonaan.
<elias_a> Koitanpa vielä.
<Sysi> onkohan desktop-paketeissa puutteelliset riippuvuudet vai pitäiskö vaan käyttää mini-cd:tä serverin sijasta
<elias_a> Juu ei sano mitään.
<elias_a> Ja sama juttu sekä lubuntu-desktopin että gnome-shellin kanssa.
<arsson> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 aiheuttaa erittäin pikaisen flashin kaatumisen (nvidia geforce gt420). onko löytyny mitään ratkasuu ettei tarvis ottaa kiihytyksii pois?
<Sysi> nvidian ajuri käytössä?
<arsson> jep.
<Sysi> eri ajuriversiota vois ehkä kokeilla, muuten ei taida olla oikeen muuta ku yrittää katella html5-videoita
<arsson> nouveaullakin kaatui mikäli muistan oikein että sain edes kiihotukset päälle
<arsson> libvdpau1 taitaa olla jotain tekemistä
<gildean> arsson: tsekkasitko chrome://gpu/ sivun chromessa?
<gildean> osaa ehkä kertoa mikä on vikana
<tale> gildean: Tuohan on hieno, en tiennytkään.
<gildean> tale: jeh, lista noista urleista löytyy chrome://chrome-urls/
<tale> gildean: Kiitoksia.
<gildean> np
<arsson> en nyt puhu chromesta vaan foxista tai chromiumista
<arsson> chromessahan on oma jossa ei decoodausta saa edes päälle
<arsson> tällä hetkellä
<arsson> ainakaa flash playeri ei ilmota et ois aktiivisena
<arsson> chromen gpu:
<arsson> raphics Feature Status
<arsson> Canvas: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Compositing: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> 3D CSS: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> CSS Animation: Accelerated
<arsson> WebGL: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> WebGL multisampling: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Flash 3D: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Texture Sharing: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Video Decode: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Video: Hardware accelerated
<arsson> Panel Fitting: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled.
<arsson> Rasterization: Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled.
<tale> arsson: Älä floodaa. Käytä pastebiniä.
<tale> arsson: Kanavan topicista näet yhden pastebinin urlin.
<arsson> yritin vaan oleellisen napata mut oli kai siltiki liian pitkä
<tale> arsson: Yli kaksi riviä pastea on liian pitkä.
<arsson> ok
<arsson> tolta näyttää chromella soittelu http://aijaa.com/vzWBDH#zoom
<elias_a> arsson: Mitä soittelua tossa kuvassa on?
<arsson> (software decoding)
<usvi> tardesta
<usvi> ois tossa kde:n kanssa semmonen juttu, että se ei soita bluetooth-vastaanottimen kautta musaa, testiäänet kyllä tulee läpi
<usvi> miten saisin vaikka jonkun mpg123:n ulostamaan bluetoothin kautta ääntä?
<usvi> joo onnistu pavucontrollilla
<usvi> kiitos nam
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-14
<elias_a> Törmäsin tällaiseen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1159398
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1159398 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "buggy openchrome driver renders desktop unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Noi tietyt VIA:n näyttikset eivät toimi 13.04:ssa
<elias_a> Ei ole oikein selvää onko vika openchrome-ajurissa vai Unityssä (taas kerran).
<Jermakovi> Iltaa :)
<away> iltaa
<trevil> moro, oon aivan uus tällä alueella mutta törmään jatkuvasti tälläiseen ongelmaan että 12.04.LTS toimii asennuksen jälkeen hetken aikaa todella jouhevasti, mutta jossain vaiheessa alkaa tulemaan näytön jäätymistä, kursori liikkuu tosin. Saan koneen bootattua mutta tulos on että kone aukeaa joko tekstitilaan tai jää vilkuttamaan alaviivaa ruudulle.
<tale> trevil: Mitä teet sille koneelle asennuksen ja tuon jäätymisen välillä?
<trevil> asennan  ircin ja skypen, käytän rytmilaatikkoa ja gimpiä. sitten asennan noi paketit mitä kone ehdottaa päivityksiksi.
<trevil> netistä jotain löysin että joillain compiz ollut tollasen ongelman syy
<puhuri> jos kokeilisit toista työpöytää, gnomea tai kdetä?
<trevil> ok, tutustun aiheeseen jos ei auta tai en osaa niin palaan taas tänne ihmettelmään. tänks.
<Max^> Seuraavat paketit POISTETAAN: lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter lightdm-remote-session-freerdp xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop
<Max^> meneeköhän rikki jos poistaa
<Tekno__> menee
<Tekno__> jos xubuntu-desktoppia päivitetää, ni et saa päivityksiä
<Echramath> Mutta mikä haluaa poistaa ne ja miksi?
<Sysi> xubuntu-desktop on metapaketti ja lightdm:ssä voi käyttää muuta greeteriä kuin gtk-greeteriä
<Sysi> mutta voi mennä rikki
<Max^> ok
<Max^> lightdm on raskas tällä ku vanha näytönohjain
<Max^> eikä tässä oo rammia ku 1 giga
<Sysi> ei kai lightdm raskas oo, tai ainakaa vaikuta sitte ku on työpöytä käynnissä
<Kilpuri> eikös se huonokin näytönohjain vapauta sen koko keskusmuistin käyttöön, giga on kyllä vähän.
<Max^> on tää ny ainaki 7 vuotta vanha koko kone
<Kilpuri> no se taas ei todista mitään.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-15
<Tonito> Asus fonepsdistä puuttuu ubuntu ihan kokonaan :(
<Tonito> Siis mä niiku haluun en nyt sen ubuntun mun asus fonepadiin ja heti, kiitos tai edes ohjeet jos ette osaa asentaa sitä kernelin kautta sieltä omalta koneelta
<Tonito> Eiku tää mun laite onki asus k004
<Tonito> ja tos o linux kenreli mut ei anna avata päätettä. joo saahan siihen kyl google playstä avuttomia terminaalei.
<Sysi> linux ilman GNU:ta on vähän orpo
<Sysi> rauta ilman BIOS/UEFIa on aina vähän jännä
<Tonito> tollane olo on joo
<Tonito> miten täst pääsee
<tale> Toimiiko Huawei E3131 mokkula Ubuntussa jollain kurin nykään?
<Tekno__> jos ei toimi, kukaan ei ole nähnyt vaivan arvoiseksi laittaa sitä toimimaan
<Kihokki> Hajosiko keneltäkään  12.04 Ubuntoijalla wine?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-16
<Tonito> Kuonka roottaa laitteen?
<Tonito> Kuinka roottaa laitteen?
<Tonito> Siis haluaisin asus me371mgeelle päätteen jolla saan lisä infoa järjestelmästä
<ninnnu> Android-laite -> Play storesta löyty terminaalisofta. Ei se kyllä erityisen pätevä ollut koska laite ei ollut rootattu, mutta jos haluu päätteen.. :P
<Tonito> ninnu:uu
<Tonito> Jos täs laittees on linux 2.6.x niin miks tää laite ei asenna linux installeria?
<Tonito> Mun laitteen nimi on ihan väärä joku ihmeen u0_a128. kuinka muutan laitteen nimen?
<ninnnu> 1) Linuxin lisenssi ei itseasiassa pakota valmistajaa sallimaan sen että saat asennella siihen jonku toisen Linux-ytimen. Tai mitään muuta Linuxia kuin Androidia noin yleensä. Vai mitä tän "Linux installerin" olisi tarkoitus edes tehdä?
<ninnnu> 2) Valikoista, tai ei mistään. Kysy joltain Android-ihmiseltä
<Tonito> Mä olen käsittänyt että android käyttis plokkaa meitä käyttämästä tieteellisiä analysointi ohjelmia jotan se on tuhottava
<Tonito> Kuinka roottaan asus mg371mg laitteen?
<Kurko> ytimekäs kysymys heti alkuun "kuinka roottaan laitteen?" :)
<elias_a> Ai honvai?
<kirvesAxe> xD
<Iltsu> mitä
<Tonito> Millä kanavalla saa linux tukea suomeksi?
<Kilpuri> tälläkin kanavalla
<Tonito> Kuinka asetan asus me371mg laitteelle oman root käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<Echramath> Root käyttäjänimen?
<Echramath> Oieko noilla androidivehkeillä omia foorumeitaan
<Tonito> en ole löytänyt oikeita ohjeita
<Kilpuri> joko olet selannut tämän..
<Kilpuri> http://forum.androidsuomi.fi/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Up56ZP -> Androidsuomi.fi • Etusivu
<Tonito> en ole
<Tonito> no hohho. vm vei cursorin ominaisuudet joilla pystyin käyttämään sitä jokapaikassa
<Kilpuri> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYKKLX8lJM
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JBCcaA -> Run Ubuntu on your Android Tablet - YouTube
<Tonito> no huhhu nyt koko tietokone meni hermot
<Tonito> Millä komennolla muuten rootin?
<ninnnu> Et millään.
<Tonito> Miten asetan rootin oikeudet ittelleni asus laitteeseen?
<ninnnu> Laite on käyny kaupan hyllyllä -> Et ole kehittäjä -> Asus on katsonut että loppukäyttäjällä ei ole oikeutta tehdä mitään hassuja asioita laitteella. Mulla on Asusin laite (eri kuin sulla) joka on asian ilmaissut rivillä "Tää on tuotanto-laite, ei rootteja sulle. Mene pois"
<Tonito> Ei tossa ole mitään iloa taikka järkeä.
<Echramath> Emme käskeneet ostaa sellaista laitetta. :)
<Tonito> Mitä ihmettä täällä on tapahtunut.
<Max^> mites android liittyy ubuntuun
<Tonito> miten linux liittyy asus me371mg hen
<Tm_T> hei, tämä on Ubuntu kanava, pyydän suuntaamaan muiden alustojen tukikysymykset kyseisten alustojen tukikanaville
<Tonito> kul mä saan olla tääl
<Tm_T> toki saat, mutta keskustelun soisi pysyvän kanavan aiheessa
<Kilpuri> No saahan täällä vastata johonkin muuhunkin Linux aiheeseen kysymykseen, mutta se pitää ymmärtää, että täällä ei välttämättä tunneta noita anroideja. (eikä olla kiinnostuneitakaan)
<Tm_T> Android on senverta kaukana Ubuntun kaltaisesta Linuxista että en suosittelisi siihen liittyvää keskustelua haettavan täältä
<Kilpuri> Joo. Toniton aloitus oli kuitenkin tämä:
<Kilpuri> [15:40]	Tonito	Millä kanavalla saa linux tukea suomeksi?
<Tm_T> tiedän
<Tm_T> mennyttä ei voi muutta enkä vaadi jo tehtyä poistettavaksi, lähinnä koitan ilmaista miten kannattaa jatkossa (:
<Tm_T> ja ei tämä ei ole yleinen Linux-tukikanavakaan
<Tonito> Miks ubuntu ei havaitse asus laitetta?
<Kilpuri> Millä tavalla sen pitäisi havaita, siis missä tilanteessa?
<Tonito> Kun valitsen laitteen vortualbox laite valikosta
<Kilpuri> Verkossa kaikki on kuitenkin standardia. Se on toinen juttu, että ehkä siihen asukseen ei saa vaihdettua käyttöjärjestelmää.
<ninnnu> Sun Android-laite on mitä todennäköisimmin fyysinen
<ninnnu> Sillä ei ole mitään syytä näkyä Virtualboxissa
<Tonito> no hohho
<Tonito> huhh
<Tonito> Kilpuri: Ei se haittaa ettei voi vaihtaa käyttistä jos vois asentaa kerneliä varten päätteen jolla kontrolloin laitetta niin kuin haluan.
<ninnnu> Se on Android -> Siinä on mitä todennäköisimmin Play Store. Mene Play Storeen, kirjoita hakuun "terminal", eka osuma on "Android Terminal Emulator"
<ninnnu> Asenna ja käytä
<Tonito> Mikä idea oli poistaa laitteen oma ohjelma jolla controlloidaan kaikkia laitteen osia ja asennellaan oikeita ohjelmia?
<ninnnu> sitä saa kysyä laitevalmistajalta
<Iltsu> et sää siihe aptia saa vaikka terminaalin saisitki
<ninnnu> Android on ihan oikeasti hyvin erilainen kun vertaa työpöytä-Linuxiin
<Sysi> kuten sanoin eilen, androidissa ei oo GNU:ta
<Tonito> Yritän tässä saada asennettua ohjelmia linuxille
<Kihokki> Mitä oot mennyt sössimään
<Tm_T> Tonito: toistetaas: tämä ei ole yleinen Linux-tukikanava
<Tonito> Miltä kanavalta saan linux tukea suomeksi?
<Kihokki> Tää ei kuulu linuxille
<Tm_T> en usko että on olemassa suomenkielistä yleistä Linux kanavalle
<Tm_T> s/kanavalle/kanavaa/
<Sysi> android on parempi termi ku linux
<ninnnu> Tonito: Sä oletat että Androidissa oleva "Linux" tarkoittaa sitä samaa softapakkaa mikä on työpöytä-Linuxissa kaikkine PulseAudioineen ja libc-kirjastoineen ja ties mitä. väärin. Androidissa ainoa palanen "tuttua" Linuxia on se ydin, ja se yksinään ei riitä siihen mitä sä haluat tehdä
<Sysi> kernelillä loppujen lopuksi tekee aika vähän, eikä se liity kovin paljoa ominaisuuksiin mitä haet laitteelta
<Kihokki> Mitä Tonito nyt edes haluaa tehdä?
<Echramath> (Tässä vaiheessa rms:n karvaisten käsien hieromisääni kuuluu tänne asti)
<Tm_T> Kihokki: epäolennaista tässä vaiheessa
<Kihokki> Tm_T, Koo
<Kihokki> Itse sanoisin et suunta ois XDA foorumit
<ninnnu> IMO parempi suunta olisi "osta oikea kone" (esim. läppäri) jossa ei ole embedded-omituisuuksia
<Sysi> nexus 7:lle oli vissiin joskus linux-paketti, mutta nuimme ei ja ARM/puhelinrauta on laitekohtaista
<Tonito> Kuinka asennan linuxin intel atom emolevylle?
<Sysi> s/nuimme/muille
<Iltsu> läppärinki kaa pitää olla varovaine et mikä mahtaa toimii
<Iltsu> Tonito, samal taval ku muihinki tietokoneisii
<ninnnu> Iltsu: mnjoo, mutta huomattavasti parempi noppa kuin näillä "post-PC" laitteilla
<Iltsu> joo
<Tm_T> sama jannu kerrasta toiseen bannit nimeä vaihtaen kiertämällä tulee kyselemään sekavia, ei vaan jaksa
<Kihokki> Kohta se saapuu takaisin
<Kihokki> arvasin jo :D
<Tm_T> tuliskohan kohta jo kolme vuotta täyteen, oli miten oli jos tekis jotain hyödyllistä ja rakentavaa välillä ->
<Sysi> mulla rassaa näissä tyypeissä se ettei tiiä kuinka paljo niitä on ja kuinka paljo samat jaksaa eri nimillä
<Kihokki> Tiiän yhden ryhmän joka on jaksanu spämmiä viisi vuotta kanavia
<Kihokki> Samat jampat istuu koneilla
<ninnnu> Tänä vuonna on ollu kyl vähemmän välituntiröllejä
<ninnnu> Tai ainakaan en oo huomannu
<Iltsu> vois itekki kysellä sekavii
<Iltsu> mun tekis vähä mieli tunkkaa raspii, mut tuski täst pääsee sanoist tekoihi
<elias_a> Iltsu: Raavi vähän kulkusia ekaksi.
<Iltsu> joo
<elias_a> Siitä tulee aika äkkiä sellainen olo, että vois tehdä ehkä jotain muutakin :)
<Tm_T> elias_a: noniin sinunkin kohdalla pätee kanavan säännöt (;
<Echramath> Raspin kanssa todettiin että ollaan tultu jonkinlaiseen vaiheeseen teknologiassa kun kone oli niin kevyt että cat6 tiputti sen pöydältä.
<tale> Vielä on hieman aikaa siihen, että tietokoneen pöydältä pudottaminen ei välttämättä särje konetta, mutta se on niin pieni ettei sitä enää löydä lattialta.
<mjr> joo, vasta massamuistit menee tolleen hukkaan
<Iltsu> josta muute sainki idean
<Iltsu> raspiin kii poppivehkeet, joku isompi muistitikku ja wlani, raspiin pyörii mpd mitä vois sit kännykäl ohjata
<snowfake> ifixitin ouya-konsolin purkuraportissa oli kanssa että siellä on laitteen pohjalla metallilaattoja että se pysyis paremmin pystyssä ja paikallaan :)
<elias_a> Tm_T: Pahoittelen. Luulin olevani #toisalla. :P
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Graph.tk
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/i1J5tC -> 3x25 Graph.tk - Viikon VALO #129 | Viikon VALO
<Max^> Järjestelmäohjelman ongelma havaittu mikä paketti tekee tuon ilmoituksen ja saako sen pois jostain?
<Max^> ku tulee aina ku käynnistää tai tekee jotain
<ninnnu> veikkaan apportia
<Max^> yleensä tässä kaatuilee ohjelmat jos muisti loppuu ni turha niitä lähetellä
<Max^> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<Max^> paljonkohan tuo aiheuttaa turhaa työtä kehittäjille :D
<jaywink> Max^, terminaaliin ja "sudo vi /etc/default/apport", enabled=0 ja sitten vielä sammuta se "sudo service apport stop"
<Max^> ok
<jaywink> jos haluaa jostain bugista automaattisen raportin niin aina voi tehdä "ubuntu-bug <paketti>" :)
<Max^> riittäsköhän tälle 32 gigaa tota rammia vai tarviiko enemmän että toimii kunnolla
<jaywink> :P
 * jaywink asentelee just Lubuntua 1gb netbookkiin. Unity tahmaa vähän
<Sysi> unityllä voi tahmata näyttis ja prossu jo ennen muistia, vaikka sitäki tarvii jonkuverran
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-10
<elias_a> Onkos 14.04 jo siinä kuosissa, että viitsii päivittää?
<Mikaela> Ei ole nnäkynyt muita ongelmia, kuin, että Lubuntun network-manager-applet ei käynnisty itse.
<elias_a> Kiitos. Pitääpä vielä googlettaa mitä oman koneen tyypistä sanotaan 14.04:n kanssa.
<xormor> minun pitää asentaa kaverilleni Ubuntu. käytänkö standardi-Ubuntua, Long Term Supportia, uusinta? mikä työpöytä, kun hän on käyttänyt vain Windowseja. hän ei ole "nörtti" eli tietokonetietäjä, vaikka minä olen. on tärkeätä ettei hänen tarvitse käyttää komentoriviä työpöytä on selkeä ja helppo.
<xormor> <xormor> *ja että työpöytä selkeä ja helppo on
<xormor> <xormor> hän on juoppo eikä välttämättä osaa käsin asentaa mitään.
<xormor> <xormor> minun pitänee asentaa kaikki ohjelmat mitä ei jo ole koneella itse, ja päivityksen pitää olla automaattinen. arvelen että voisi olla paras tehdä hänelle järjestelmä jossa ei ole salasanoja.
<xormor> <xormor> päivityksien pitää olla täysin automatisoituja, ja olisi hyvä että päivitykset tulisivat päivittäin tai viikottain, esim. viikonloppuna. Ubuntua osaan käyttää.
<xormor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625129/
<xormor> iltaa.
<sippis> xormor: itse suosisin LTS jakelua
<xormor> sippis, kyllä. kelpaako vanhempi vai pitääkö olla uusin?
<sippis> miksikäs sitä vanhaa haluaisi käyttää? :p
<xormor> sippis, en luota USB-asennuksen toimivuuteen ja sujuvuuteen. kannattaako asentaa Kubuntu 13.10 tai Ubuntu 10.10 i386-netbook-asennus? tyhjät DVD:ni ovat loppu.
<xormor> sippis, ei varmastikaan mitään järkevää syytä. pitää ostaa uusia tyhjiä DVD-levyjä.
<xormor> sippis, hän ei ole nörtti vaikka minä olen. pitää olla helppo liittymä.
<xormor> sippis, hän on käyttänyt Windowsia vallan.
<sippis> henk. koht. tykkään xubuntusta
<sippis> mut elämä on täynnä valintoja...
<xormor> sippis, kyllä... niin on ja minäkin tykkään siitä.
<xormor> sippis, onko se Suckit Trojan Rootkit-varoitus chkrootkitilla väärä hälytys? niin ne WWW:ssä väittää.
<xormor> sippis, minulle tulee chkrootkitilla vääriä hälytyksiä, se on vähän liian paranoidinen.
<xormor> sippis, rkhunterissakin on omat vikansa.
<xormor> sippis, tuli se hälytys rkhunterilla, mutta ei chkrootkitilla siis.
<xormor> sippis, kyseessä on Ubuntu, tarkemmin Xubuntu-asennus. entä onko juuressa oleva  HYVÄÄ~YST.DOC troijalainen? se oli myös Windowsin ladatuissa tiedostoissa. poistin tiedostot. asensin päälle Debian Stablen koska halusin olla varmempi tietoturvasta.
<xormor> Xubuntussa meni myös Operassa kirjaimet neliöiksi kun kiusasin uusnatseja niiden sivuilla.
<xormor> asentuiko silloin troijalainen? Operassa tulevat neliöt yleensä tarkoittavat kirjasimen eli fontin vaihtoa. se on myös joskus oire uusien pakettien asentamisesta.
<ninnnu> no chkrootkitillä oli ainakin joskus jonkun rootkitin tarkistus luokkaa "onks tätä PIDiä olemassa"
<ninnnu> jaha, se karkasin jo
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-11
<Volkard> Terve
<LucaB> Kellään kokemusta täällä ssh servun säädöistä? Mä en vaan saa yhdistettyä lanissa olevaan koneeseen. Oon yrittäny avata porttia ufw;ssä ja ohjata sitä reitittimessä mutta ei ny mikään taho auttaa
<inz> Onko sulla samassa verkossa sen koneen kanssa toista ssh-kelpoista laitetta, jolla voisit koittaa, onko ongelma porttiohjauksessa vai tietokoneen palomuurissa?
<LucaB> no mä tein tähän mun 1 koneeseen virtualboxilla ubuntu servun ja siihen mä sain yhteyden
<LucaB> lisäsin myös tähän mun 1 koneeseen (siis millä yritän yhdistää) /etc/hosts laitoin ton 2 koneen osotteen ja nimen
<mjr> riippuen virtualboxin verkkoasetuksista siihen ei välttämättä saa yhteyttä sen fyysisen koneen ulkopuolelta
<mjr> jos tästä nyt oli kyse
<LucaB> veikkaisin että mulla on nyt jotain jääny huomioimatta lani asetuksissa
<LucaB> mjr: joo en mä saanu tolla mun 2 koneella yhteyttä siihen virtualboxiinkaan
<LucaB> mutta pystyn kuitenkin pingaamaan ton servukoneen eli on se linjoilla
<gildean> LucaB: virtualboxissa onko sulla käytössä natattu vai sillattu yhteys virtuaalikoneilla?
<gildean> jos natattu, tarvii asetuksiin laittaa porttiohjaus
<ninnnu> ootko varma että se SSh-palvelin on päällä?
<LucaB> joo kyllä sen pitäisi olla päällä
<ninnnu> ja sanooko muut koneet suoraan että "eiole", vai meneekö ensin minuutti tai kaks ennen kuin tulee timeout?
<LucaB> joo menee ikuisuus ja sitte timeout
<gildean> LucaB: virtuaalikoneen asetuksista network, mitä sulla on valittuna kohassa "attached to"
<ninnnu> Siellä no palomuuri joka droppaa paketit
<LucaB> 1min = ikuisuus
<LucaB> mul on virtualboxissa bridged adapter
<LucaB> eli metsästän palomuurista syyllistä
<gildean> ok, eli sitten sen pitäs näkyä samassa verkossa muitten koneiden kanssa, olettaen että siinä ei oo vielä lisäks jotain muuria välissä
<ninnnu> No toi timeout viittaa vahvasti siihen että siellä on muuri jossain kohtaa
<gildean> juuh
<LucaB> tein tossa servulla sudo ufw status ja se kyllä sanois että portti 22 ALLOW ja tän mun 1 koneen osote
<ninnnu> copypaste?
<LucaB> irc ei oo tossa servukoneella, eli en pysty
<LucaB> mutta To = 22, Action = ALLOW, From =  mun1koneenosote
<ninnnu> mitä jos vain kirjottaisit sudo ufw allow ssh
<ninnnu> ilman lähettäjä-filtteröintiä
<LucaB> pistäiskö mun ennen sitä vetästä ufw:n asetukset defaultiks?
<ninnnu> Ei välttämättä
<LucaB> no toi sanoo "Skipping adding existing rule"
<ninnnu> jaaha
<ninnnu> no sehä on pirun hyödyllinen värkki sit
<LucaB> ;)
<ninnnu> Onneks en käytä
<LucaB> ehkä mä yritän hieroo tota mun reititintä, se kuitenki näkee mun servun niin ehkä vika on siellä päässä sit
<gildean> on ufw ihan kätevä, ei tarvii iptablesia käsin vääntää
<Volkard> terve
<Volkard> hello
<LucaB> iltoja
<Volkard> how are you luca
<LucaB> fine
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-12
<Volkard> what do you do in finland?
<Morclye> Iltaa! Pystyisikö joku auttamaan Anysee E30 Combon moodin vaihdossa DVB-C  --->  DVB-T? Komento "modprobe dvb-usb-anysee delsys=1" ei tunnu vaikuttavan tai sitten myös Kaffeinelle täytyy jollain tavalla määrittää tuo tyyppi.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-13
<Mikaela> Saako /etc/fstab:ille ilmoitettua jotenkin, ettei keskeytä käynnistystä siksi, ettei /media/Windows ole liitettävissä, koska Windows on rikki?
<puhuri> jos sitä ei liitä automaattisesti, eli lisäät optioihin noauto sen kohdalle
<puhuri> eli esim: "/dev/sda1 /media/Windows vfat noauto,user 0 0" jolloin sisään kirjautunut käyttäjä pystyy liittämään sen halutessaan ilman sudoa
<Mikaela> Kiitos, kokeilen tuota.
<Mikaela> Toimii, kiitos :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-14
<Putti> Moi! Samsung 535U3C -kannettavani näyttöön ei tule virta päälle lepotilan jälkeen – ulkoisella näytöllä toimii. Osaisiko kukaan sanoa voisiko ubuntun muokatun kernelin lisä muokkaaminen auttaa, luin netistä, että ACPI:n konfigurointi voisi autta.. Tässä olisi vielä syslog lepotilaan mentäessä ja poistullessa: http://pastebin.com/SyeUrjQl
<Putti> Lisäksi käytän tällä hetkellä linux kernelin 3.15 versiota. Päivitys 14.04 mukana tulleesta 3.13 versiosta ei siis auttanut.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-15
<pesasa> Onkos ubuntu.com (ja vissiin kaikki muutkin Ubuntun/Canonicalin palvelimet) nurin?
<pesasa> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<Mikaela> Ylhäälllä (taas?). http://isitup.org/ubuntu.com
<pesasa> Näköjään.
<pesasa> Äsken oli launchpadit, ubuntuforumsit, ja kaikki saavuttamattomissa.
<Mikaela> Minulla ubuntuforums vaihtoi mystisesti nimen ja näyttää vanhan tunnuksen erikseen, enkä muutenkaan osaa käyttää foorumeita.
<pesasa> Mä yritin googlailla, että miksi 12.04 -> 14.04 -päivityksen jälkeen /dev/dvd -symlinkki puuttuu.
<pesasa> Löytyy /dev/cdrom, joka viittaa oikeaan laitteeseen (/dev/sr0), mutta dvd, dvdrw ja cdrw puuttuvat.
<pesasa> Vissiin toi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1323777
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1323777 in Mythbuntu "/dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw symlinks no longer created" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> Siltä näyttää.
<Mikaela> Minulla ei ole edes koko /dev/sr0:aa, mutta tämä on minikannnettava.
<pesasa> No niissä harvemmin on dvd-asemaa.
<Mikaela> :)
<Mikaela> Minkälainen sources.list sinulla on? En tiedä liittyykö mitenkään asiaan, mutta minä käytän sitä mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt:tä.
<czr_> vaihdoin just main serveriin guin kautta
<czr_> ei se auttanu sekään
<czr_> haa, nyt lähti
<Mikaela> Minulla oli 12.04:ssä https://mkaysi.github.io/shell-things/sources.list/12.04
<czr_> haha, paitsi et halus päivittää 12.10:iin
<czr_> no. ehkä käyn myrkyttämässä itseäni ja yritän kokeilla uudestaan sit
<Mikaela> Tuo kuulostaa erikoiselta käytökseltä.
<Mikaela> Sanoit, että sinulla on gui? Oletko käynyt siellä painamassa "päivitä vain uusiin LTS-julkaisuihin"?
<czr_> valitsin sieltä kaikki, tarkistin myös /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<czr_> ja siis GUI:ta lähinnä kokeilin, CLI:tä käytän pääasiassa
<czr_> eiku normal näköjään olikin siellä, ei any
<czr_> katotaas jos muokkaan sourcesit
<czr_> hmm. mkaysi:n listalla jää jumiin archive.canonical.com:in kohdalla
<czr_> ihan perus apt-get
<czr_> update jopa
 * Mikaela oli ennen mkaysi.
<Mikaela> Eli canonical.com itse meni taas alas.
<Mikaela> http://isitup.org/canonical.com väittää sen olevan ylhäällä.
<Mikaela> Archive taas ei ole http://isitup.org/archive.canonical.com
<czr_> näinpä. tuos apt-get kököttää sitä odotellessa
<czr_> mut, ehkä tänään ei ole apt-get-päivä :-)
<Mikaela> 14.04:n uudistuksien mukana tuli apt
<Mikaela> % apt -v
<Mikaela> apt 1.0.1ubuntu2 for amd64 compiled on Apr 10 2014 13:03:39
<Mikaela> Ai niin, mutta sinähän olet vasta yrittämässä päivittää siihen.
<Mikaela> Huono muisti.
<czr_> :-)
<czr_> mitä apt tekee mitä muut ei ole tehny?
<Mikaela> Yhdistää lähes kaikki apt-* sisältää värit oletuksena, mutta puuttuu build-dep ja download ja mitäköhän kaikkea.
<czr_> eli uusi frontend lähinnä sit
<Mikaela> Varoittlee, että älä käytä tätä skripteissä, käytä apt-* ne ovat vakaampia ja niin edelleen.
<Mikaela> Niin kai voi sanoa.
<czr_> uusi aptitude! heh
<Mikaela> Niin ja sen "search" ulostulo on muuttunut.
<czr_> hmm. mikähän oli se työkalu ennen aptitudea vielä
<czr_> se oli ihan kamala
<czr_> long time ago in a galaxy far away
 * Mikaela on onnellisesti niin uusi käyttäjä, ettei tiedä mistään aptitudea vanhemmasta :)
<czr_> en muista sen nimeä eikä google halua auttaa :-(
<czr_> olikohan joskus debian 2/3-aikana. ehkä
<czr_> hmm. nyt archive taas toimii
<czr_> oiskohan ihan hyvä idea ajaa tässä kohtaa do-release-manager ;-)
<Mikaela> Mahdollisesti
<czr_> ja näyttäis ehdottavan trustyä nyt, whii
<czr_> no, menkööt. tässähän sitä mukavasti vapaapäivä menee sit kun korjailee
<Mikaela> :)
<tale> czr_: dselect ?
<czr_> tale, yes. sepä se oli :-)
<czr_> näköjään se ois vielä tarjolla repoissa
<czr_> " Many users find dselect intimidating and new users may prefer to use apt-based user interfaces."
<Mikaela> Ehkä en ala kokeilemaan.
<czr_> se on hieman. omalaatuinen :-)
<Mikaela> Niin minäkin! :)
<Mikaela> Mutta, en ehkä kuitenkaan kokeile.
<czr_> ihisissä se on vain rikkaus, softissa ehkä vähemmän :-)
<czr_> ihmisissä even
<pesasa> dselectiä mäkin meinasin ehdottaa.
<pesasa> Törmäsin siihen (huonossa mielessä) asentaessani ensimmäistä kertaa Debiania. Varmaan joskus 2000-luvun alussa.
<pesasa> Kun asennus kysyi, että haluatko valita paketteja käsin, menin tyhmänä vastaamaan, että "joo, miksikäs en".
<czr_> :--)
<pesasa> Valikoin sitten seuraavat kolme tuntia paketteja, joista ei ollut mitään hajua, mitä ne ovat.
<czr_> joo, siitä oppi aika nopeasti ulos
<Mikaela> 2008 Ubuntussa en nähnyt sitä eikä koskaan tullut sen jälkeen vastaan.
<czr_> mikäs 2008 oli?
<czr_> intrepid?
<Mikaela> 08.04 olikohan se Hardy Heron.
<czr_> ah, hardy harhar
<czr_> jep. se oli ihan onnistunut versio
<czr_> ehkä vähiten yllätyksiä omassa käytössä
<czr_> oma eka ubuntu tais olla hoary
<czr_> warty sujahti jotenkin ohi
<czr_> argh, ei ois pitäny kaivaa tuota. tajusin just et olen kohta käyttäny ubuntua 10 vuotta
<czr_> hardyssä oli kyl hieno taustakuva
<marsupapu> Hardy oli kyllä kerrassaan mainio.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-09
<Hagis98> hei, mitä tämä tarkoittaa: "Soittovirhe: GStreamer-asennuksesta puuttuu liitännäinen. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137."
<Mikaela> jokin gstreamer-paketti taitaa puuttua, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" saattaa auttaa ellei se ole jo asennettu, muuten en tiedä, ei ole tullut kuunneltua musiikkia paljon
<Mikaela> huomasin muuten vasta äsken lähettämäsi kaksi yksityisviestiä facebookissa, jos muistan oikein ja olet sama henkilö
<Hagis98> voi olla että olen sama, Sori jälleen kun kyselen tyhmiä.
<Mikaela> yleensä uskotaan, ettei tyhmiä kysymyksiä olekaan
<Mikaela> joudun tosin nyt katoamaan, mutta ei minusta mitään iloa tässä muutenkaan taida olla
<Hagis98> toi sun komento... kone ihan villiintyi
<Hagis98> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<Hagis98>  │
<Hagis98>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<Hagis98>  │
<Hagis98>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<Hagis98>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<Hagis98>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<Hagis98>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include
<Hagis98>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic
<Hagis98>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your
<Hagis98>  │ rights to make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be
<Hagis98>  │ bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of
<Hagis98>  │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<Hagis98>  │
<Hagis98> mitäs nyt?
<tale> Hagis98: Saat porttikiellon kanavalle kun tunget tänne roskaa ruutukaupalla.
<Hagis98> pyydän mitä nöyrimmin anteeksi, mutta... Entä saako tänne laittaa ruudunkaappauksen?
<tale> Hagis98: Käytä pastebiniä. Tai jotain kuvapalvelua jos se ruutukaappaus on kuva.
<tale> Hagis98: Tänne kanavalla ei kannata tunkea kahta riviä enempää mitään tietsikan näyttämää ilmoitusta.
<Hagis98> ok.. kiitos tiedosta. tidankin tästä mennä ajamaan nurmikon.
<Hagis98> taidankin
<tale> Hagis98: Kanavan otsikossa (jonka näet komennolla /topic jos se ei näy IRC-ohjelmasi yläreunassa) neuvoo yhden pastebinin, paste.ubuntu.com .
<Hagis98> kiitos
<gildean> Hagis98: restricted-extras asentaa noita microsoftin fontteja joissa on oma eula
<gildean> eli arial, comic sans etc.
<Mikaela> mielestäni se asentaa myös joidakin gstreamer-plugineja ja mitä kaikkea
<Mikaela>   - MP3 and other audio codec software to play various audio formats
<Mikaela>     (GStreamer plugins)
<Tm_T> E5 myynnissä http://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5
<tathhu> Oho
<gildean> Mikaela: juu toki, meinasin vaan että tuo pastettu eula tulee niitten fonttien asentamisesta
<tathhu> Jos ois vähänkään ylimäärästä ni vois Ubuntu-luurin kyllä ostaa Jollan kaveriks
<Mikaela> ehkä minun olisi pitänyt selittää paremmin mitä tuo tekee ja onkohan se myös nyt pelotettu pois kanavalta
<tathhu> Nexuksessa tota pyöritelly kyl, vaikuttaa aika sekavalta :-D
<Mikaela> minulla on Jollan "kaverina" Microsoft Lumia 435 ja välillä se on käytettävä jos tekee jotakin pientä, kuten lukee kirjaa tai kuuntelee radioa, mutta yritäpä käyttää järkevästi bouncerin kanssa tai ladata jotakin suurikokoista mobiiliverkossa...
<tathhu> Hyi
<Mikaela> tai no oikeastaan väliaikaisena sijaisena, mutta sitten kun Jolla palaa huollosta vähän niinkuin kaverina vaikka taitaakin jäädä aika vähälle käytölle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-11
<tale> Onko Ubuntu 14.04:n Thunderbird jotenkin kranttu, kun se vaati sertifikaatin lataamista ja turvallisuuspoikkeusta kun sähköpostipalvelimen sertifikaatti vaihdettiin uuteen?
<tale> Ne sertit pitää kerran vuodessa uusia, joten tuo on aika harmi jos käyttäjät pelästyy nyt joku huijaus menossa.
<tale> Eikä ne sähköpostiohjelmat joita itse kokeilin mitään toimenpiteitä vaatinut kun sertifikaatti vaihtui.
<ansa> onko se "oikea" jonkun myöntämä sertifikaatti (joka löytyy ubuntun ca-sertifikaateista) eikä itseallekirjoitettu?
<tale> ansa: Ostettu sertifikaatti se on.
<tale> Ja mukana intermediate sertifikaatti ja Comodo cross signed sertifikaatti, eli sertiketjukin on.
<ansa> ok
<ansa> onhan postipalvelimen nimi thunnderbirdin asetuksissa sama kuin sertifikaatissa?
<tale> posti.antenniserveri.fi on molemmissa.
<ansa> Verify return code: 21 (unable to verify the first certificate) tulee kun koitan
<ansa> openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -starttls imap -connect posti.antenniserveri.fi:143
<tale> Tolla testasin eilen, mielestäni se sertiketju oli OK.
<Mikaela> mietin mit tehdään hashsum mismatchien kanssa, joita tuntuu tulevan usein VPS:llä ja vastaus Googlella olikin sitten bugiraportti https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1373598
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1373598 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get update fails, hash sum mismatches with de.archive.ubuntu.com" [High,Confirmed]
<tale> Osaako täällä joku neuvoa miten pgloader saisi sqlite -tiedoston luettua postgresql -tietokannaksi?
<tale> Ihan man-sivun esimerkit tilttaavat lujaa.
<tale> Joko man-sivu ei pidä lainkaan paikkaansa tai ohjelma on aivan rikki.
<elias_a> http://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150611.txt
<elias_a> Saas nähdä joko on huomenna paikko tullut.
<elias_a> Huu... tuossa sanotaan, että pitäisi päivittää 1.0.1n:ään ja mun Ubuntussa on versio OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014...
<ninnnu> mä en osannu nähdä tossa mitään mikä erityisesti kiinnostais tavista
<ninnnu> ts. ei oo code executioneja
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti jos MITM ei tunnu harmittomalta ei sitten ole tavis, vai? :P
<ninnnu> no mä kattelen maailmaa enemmän ylläpitäjän vinkkelistä, ts. "onks tää jotain jolla voi korkata palvaimia"
<elias_a> Minusta olisi kyllä olla syytä kiinnostua siitäkin, pystyykö ne palvelimet viestimään käyttäjien kanssa luotettavasti.
<elias_a> Toi Ubuntun tapa jättää päivittämättä tuo versionumero on jännä.
<ansa> normaalia kaikille distroille
<elias_a> Mikäs järki siinä on?
<elias_a> Tai miksi noin tehdään?
<ninnnu> elias_a: Tossahan on workaround että "älä hyväksy alle 768 bitin kryptoja"
<elias_a> ninnnu: Eiks se pidä vääntää käsin kuitenkin tuohon muotoon?
<ninnnu> juu?
<ninnnu> Helposti konffaa
<ansa> kun niissä versiopäivityksissä tulee muutakin kuin tietoturvapäivityksiä, niin ei haluta muita muutoksia mukaan
<elias_a> ansa: Ok. Tuo on hyvä selitys.
<ansa> tosin on poikkeuksia, esim. postgresql:n releaseihin luotetaan niin paljon että tietoturvapäivityksiä ei erikseen backportata, muutkin bugifixit saavat tulla mukana
<ninnnu> tai niitä turvavammoja ei jakseta backportata..
<ansa> ...ja toisaalta esim. Debian alkoi php:n kanssa ottamaan muutkin bugifixit kun ei ole resursseja enää backporttaukseen
<ansa> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-12
<Tm_T> mulla hajos XPS13:sta wlan ):
<Iltsu> :o
<Iltsu> softa vai rauta?
<Tm_T> ajurien kanssa ilmeisesti ongelmia
<Mirv> mä löysin XPS13:stani (2015) brightness-asetuksen/rajoituksen BIOSista -> parempi ulkona nyt auringonpaisteessa
<tathhu> BIOSista o.o
<tathhu> Jännä
<anacron> :D
<Tm_T> Mirv: mjoo, omassa ei kirkkaus tai näytön näkyvyys ole tuolla eimattapinnallakaan ollut ongelma
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-13
<teknkik> röö
<teknkik> ootteks huomannu että tuo ubuntu-fi.orgissa oleva klikkailupeli antaa väärän latauslinkin lubuntu tekstiasennukselle
<ninnnu> ubuntu-cookiecutter?
<teknkik> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html tuosta toi tai valitse..
<tale> Onko LUbuntulle tekstiasennus? Mikä asennin se sitten kuuluisi olla?
<ninnnu> 15.04 tekstiasenninlinkit näytti ehjiltä
<ninnnu> 14.04 oli rikki
<teknkik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/lubuntu-14.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso
<ninnnu> jännä
<ninnnu> 14.04.2:sta ei ole ollenkaan alternatea
<ninnnu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso ota tää, joudut vain lataamaan enemmän päivityksiä asennuksen jälkeen
<teknkik> joo no asennan jo netinst levyltä :)
<teknkik> tai mikä se ubuntulla nyt onkaan, sama ku debianin netinst
<tale> Aina oppii uutta. En ole tiennyt Lubuntuta on alternate, enkä tiennyt Ubuntulla on netinst.
<ninnnu> tale: lubuntu tais ottaa xubuntun paikan Virallisena kevyt-Ubuntuna, joten kai siitä sitten on kans alternate...
<ninnnu> eiköhän xubuntustakin ole
<ninnnu> ja muista isoista
<teknkik> se graafinen asennin on vähän meh kun on tottunu asentamaan debiania expert install modessa :D
<tale> Palvelimiin olen asentanut Ubuntun alternatella, mutten ymmärrä miten Lubuntun ja tavallisen Ubuntun alternatet olisi erilaisia. Siis olettaen ettei asenna sitä työpöytäsälää.
<Tekno_> teknkik: liia helppoa
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni muista kuin lubuntuista katosi alternated jonkin aikaa sitten ja netinstalll on aina tietysti, mutta se on vähän piilossa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-14
<Tm_T> wlan-ongelma selvisi, poistin dellin tarjoaman wlan-ajurin ja taas rokkaa
<Mikaela> Miten tulostateen yksi kuva monta kertaa samalle paperille?
<Mikaela> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22896/how-do-i-print-photos mahdolisesti
<puhuri> hotellissa on aika "hauska" wlan - samalla SSID:llä menee eri IP-aliverkkoon, jote yhteyden joutuu avaamaan ja sulkemaan aina välillä - ei siinä mitään
<puhuri> ongelma on siinä, että network-manager sitten tappaa samalla VPN:n kun yhteys katkaistan vaikka VPN.n avulla TCP-yhteydet säilyisivät
<puhuri> saiko network-manageria komennettua jotenkin "koeta hakea uusi dhcp-laina"?
<tale> puhuri: service network-manager restart
<puhuri> tappaa vpn:n, ei käy
<puhuri> dhclientiss on omshell, jolla sitä voisi kai komentaa, mutta vähän niukat on ohjeet
<puhuri> ratkaisin sillä, että lkäynnistetään uusi dhclient ja korjataan käsin reitit osoittamaan oikeaan paikkaan
<elias_a> Onko jollain muulla tullut käynnistysongelmia viimeisten päivitysten jälkeen?
<elias_a> Minulla alkoi pukkaamaan i/o-erroria ja kaikkea mahdollista.
<elias_a> Tikulta käynnistettynä kuitenkin smartctl ei löydä mitään vikaan.
<elias_a> SSD-levystä kyse.
<gildean> elias_a: joo, kotipalvelin kosahti kun päivitin viikko sitten vihdoin 14.04:ään 12.04:stä
<gildean> oli alunperin 10.04 asennettu puhtaasti
<gildean> tuli tossa uusimman päivityksen jälkeen kaikenlaista sekoilua, mm. just mountti-erroreita ja i/o erroreita ja sitten kun sai käyntiin niin verkko kosahti viimeistään parin minuutin päästä ilman syytä
<gildean> "korjausasennus" medialta ja ongelmat katos
<gildean> eli ts. puhas asennus mutta säilyttäen levyt lvm:ssä
<elias_a> gildean: Okei. Katsotaan mita saan aikaan.
<elias_a> Meininki on aika hanurista imho.
<elias_a> Ajanpa smart-testit silti viela kerran.
<elias_a> Oireisiin kuuluu tietysti se, etta winhotus toimii ongelmitta...
<elias_a> Jee! fsck:lla hoitui!
<elias_a> Oli vain rutosti orpoja inodeja juuriosiolla.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-13
<sivir> dna:lla on kyllä hyvä palvelu täytyy kyllä kehua
<sivir> yleensä tulee dissattua operaattoreita, mutta dna ainut jonka kanssa homma sujuu :D
<sivir> onko kellään muuten kokemusta kahden wan yhteyden bindaamisesta? että olis esim kaapeliyhteys ja 4g mokkula samasa verkossa
<sivir> varmaan ainakin jotenkin jakamalla, mutta varmaan aika hankala että ne yhteen pelaisivat?
<Wapsi> mulla on linux-reititinpalomuurissani adsl ja kaks lte-liittymää kii niin, että se tekee painotettua load balancingia ja failoveri tietenkin myös
<Wapsi> mut siin tuo hankaluutta se, että esim. tcp-yhteyksiä pitää olla useita rinnan, jotta saa kaiken kaistan kaikilta waneilta käyttöön. yleensä käytän jotain download managereita selaimen yms. kanssa, että ne avaa vaikka 8 yhteyttä, jolloin tulee tuutin täydeltä
<Wapsi> en tosin oo toteuttanu tuota millään valmiilla "palomuuridistrolla", vaan kirjottanu iptables-/reititysskriptin, joka on suht pitkä ja hyvin sotkuinen, mutta toimii ;P
<sivir> joo mitä taustatyötä tein, niin ilmeisesti niin on helpoinkin :-D
<Wapsi> niin kai. itse halusin myös mahdollisuuden lennossa vaihtamaan reittien weightia. esim. dna:n lte on ruuhka-aikana (~klo15-00) aika tukossa, joten lennossa voi sitten muuttaa painotusta/prioriteettia suhteissa muihin jne.
<sivir> haittaako jos jossain välissä privaan spämmään läjän kysymyksiä, kunhan olen enempi lueskellut
<sivir> koitan toki ensin itse, mutta jos tulee jotain kysyttävä tai sulla on jotain tipsejä mistä lähteä liikenteeseen
<Mikaela> kanavalla se jäisi lokeihin ja voisi mahdollisesti auttaa jotakuta muuta tulevaisuudessa
<sivir> jees, määpä huutelen siis tänne, kunhan tässä muut hommat saan alta pois ja pääsen testaileen
<sivir> ruukaan ottaa itselle ylös johonkin dokumenttiin miten mitäkin oon tehnyt, niin melkein vaikka linux.fi wikiin voisi sit lisäillä
<Wapsi> sivir: ihan fine
<Wapsi> sivir: sen verran voin sanoa alkuun, että itse päädyin käyttämään ip routen weightia ja nexthoppia siihen load balansointiin. monet ohjeet netissä käyttää jotain iptables-moduulia, mut se oli turhan monimutkainen imo.
<Wapsi> jos halus niitä painotuksia käyttää
<Wapsi> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<sivir> joo, suurin osa tuntui olevan iptables hommia ja mietin että täytyy olla järkevämpiäkin tapoja
<sivir> mutta kiitos, otanpa linkin talteen ja huutelen täällä joko en tänään niin lähipäivinä =)
<Wapsi> https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Multi-WAN näyttäisi pfsense kyllä tukevan multi wania ja weight-arvojen konfigurointia myös
<sivir> äh pitäis jaksaa katsoa olisko irssiin joku plugin joka tallentais linkit automaagisesti ja jaottelis kanavien mukaan
<sivir> muistelisin että olisin jotain tuollaista joskus käyttänyt, mutta niin paljon aikaa että en muista toteutinko sen itse jollain botilla vai ihan vaan irssin scriptillä
<Wapsi> en tiiä osaako toi pfsense sit muutta weightia, jos jokin wan-linkeistä on jo käytössä. mul pyörii skripti, joka pollaa wan-linkkien kuormaa ja pienentää prioriteettia dynaamisesti, jos linkki on jo kovassa käytössä
<Tomin> en tiiä tuleeko kauhean myöhään, mutta tuli mieleen tämä: https://linux.fi/wiki/Verkkoliitynn%C3%A4t_monimutkaisemmin#Yhteysnopeuden_kasvattaminen_ryhmitt.C3.A4m.C3.A4ll.C3.A4
<ansa> tuo bonding kyllä vaatii isp:ltä sen verran tukea että epäilen tarjoaako kukaan
<Tomin> enpä oo käyttänyt niin en tiedä
<Tomin> ja ei varmaan toimisi, jos on eri operaattorien liittymät, vaikka tukea löytyisikin?
<ansa> ei toimisi
<mjr> ei sille teknistä estettä ole, mutta tuskin kuuluu palvelupaketteihin mitä valmiina myydään...
<teknkik> 8
<Wapsi> no tuo bonding on täysin eri juttu. se vaatii omassakin lan-verkossa tuen kytkimeltä ja kytkimen konfiguroinnin niihin portteihin, jotka yhdistetään yhdeksi
<mjr> aina voit ostaa jämäkän piuhan päästä (virtuaali)koneen jonka kautta vedät bondatulla vpn:llä liikenteen jos haluat oikeesti säätää (ja maksaa) :P
<gildean> kaverilla on muistaakseni elisan 2 x bondattu 24mb/s adsl2+
<gildean> en tiiä tuleeko siihen taloon sitten kaikkiin asuntoihin kaks kuparia (sellanen kakskerroksinen pienkerrostalo missä alakerrassa liiketiloja)
<gildean> en tiiä tarkemmin mikä teknologia siinä on kyseessä
<Wapsi> adsl2+ g.bond
<henxxa> onko kenelläkään mulla ollut seuraava ongelmaa: kaikki wi-fi -yhteydet (eli access pointit) eivät näy? jos on, niin onko ongelmaan ratkaisua?
<henxxa> käyttöjärjestelmäni on lubuntu 14.04
<henxxa> product: RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<henxxa> koneessa on "secure boot" mutta käsittääkseni se ei ole ollut päällä, kun asensin lubuntun
<Laodikea> Onks näkyvien /näkymättömien yhteyksien välillä jotain eroa?
<henxxa>  ainakin se, että piilotettuun älypuhelimen ap:seen pystyin yhdistämään
<henxxa> lisää faktaa: esim helsingin yliopiston avoimeen verkkoon (okei siihen pitää kyllä yhdistämisen jälkeen kirjautua) en kyennyt yhdistämään sitten millään, kun taas helsingin kaupungin avoimeen verkkoon pystyin
<henxxa> kävi mielessä, että vanhemmat protokollat eivät ole jostain syystä tuettuina
<henxxa> samaa ongelmaa ei ollut esim. 32-bittisessä läppärissäni, tää on siis 64
<henxxa> suljettuja ajureita en mielelläni käyttäisi
<henxxa> tsekkaan ensin noi biosin, vai mikä uefi nykyään onkaan, asetukset. joku järki tässäkin varmasti on.
<Hejkki> onko amazon cloud drivessä vastaavanlainen clientti ku defaulttina dropboxissa?
<Hejkki> että sen saa synccaan ubuntussa koko kansion johon se on säädetty
<Hejkki> tai vaihtoehtosesti osan kansioista
<Hejkki> ois vaa pitäny uskoo ku sanottii että kannattaa laittaa ssd levy
<Laodikea> Nytkö HDD kävi näpeille?
<mjr> olis
<Hejkki> on tää tuskasen hidasta ku tää kopsii usbilevyltä 400 gigaa tavaraa kovalevylle ja samalla dropbox synccaa
<Hejkki> firefoxin käynnistykseen meni 20 sec
<Hejkki> ei siinä jos ei muuta tee samalla, mut toi kopiointiurakka hidastaa
<Hejkki> kai se siitä sit ku kopioininit valmiina :>
<henxxa> moro taas
<Hejkki> toro maas
<Hejkki> apt-cache search jotakin on tossa pyörinyt kohta 5min eikä näy mitään
<mjr> ionice:llä voi priorisoida io-prosesseja, esim. kopioinnin idle-prioriteetille. Se voi auttaa vähän, muttei tee kyl ihmeitä.
<Hejkki> joo
<henxxa> jaahas, iwlistillä kun skannaa langattomia verkkoja, niin skannaa (ja luultavasti toimii) vain sillä kanavalla, johon on liitettynä eli kokeilin älypuhelimella eri kanavia piilotetulla access pointilla
<Hejkki> eipä tarvetta silt priorisoinnille kun pitää saada homma mahd nopsaa tehtyä silti =
<Hejkki> =D
<henxxa> jokin bugi, mutta langattomat verkot siis kyllä periaatteessa toimivat kuten pitääkin
<henxxa> toisaalta on pysty vaihtamaan kanavaa näköjään mitenkään muulla tavalla
<Hejkki> mikähän ihme, asensin vanhalle kovalevylle joku pv sitten ubuntun niin ei toiminu wifi, nyt asensin ku vanha levy meni paskaks, ni tähän uuteen, ni ei mitään ongelmia wifin kanssa
<henxxa> onko toinen 32-bittinen ja toinen 64-bittinen
<Hejkki> 64 molemmat, samalta medialta asennettu
<henxxa> mikä ubuntu versio?
<henxxa> mulla siis lubuntu 14.04
<Hejkki> uusin kai, 16.04
<Hejkki> nii joo
<Hejkki> gnome-ubuntu
<henxxa> molemmat gnomeja?
<Hejkki> sama asennusmedia, eli gnome-ubuntu 16.04 ja samoilla asetuksilla asennettuna
<Hejkki> paitti tietty osiotaulu kun isompi levy :>
<henxxa> onko biosissa/uefissa secure boot -optio?
<Hejkki> en osaa sanoa =>
<henxxa> 16.04:n asennus pystyy ottamaan secure bootin pois päältä
<Hejkki> mutta miten se wifiin vaikuttaa :D
<Laodikea> Mä asensin tuolle Win7 miniläppärille Lubuntu 16.04:n. Ekan asennuskerran jälkeen wifi ei toiminut, mutta sitten asensin uudestaan ihan samoin ja wifi toimi
<henxxa> saattaa estää lataamasta joitain ajureita
<Hejkki> mjaa jännä
<Hejkki> ihmettelen muuten miksi windows 10:ssä on estetty chrome selaimen lataaminen
<Hejkki> siis sillä uudella mikkisoftan selaimella kun yrittää ladata
<Hejkki> pistin iexplore niin samasta urlista latas ok
<henxxa> ubuntun kanssa secure bootilla ei olekaan mitään merkitystä. windowsin kanssa on, mutta windowsiahan ei käytä kuin urpot (anteeksi, anteeksi, anteeksi)
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> piti toi kaiken varalta asentaa toi windowssiki tähän silti
<Hejkki> vaikka yleensä en käytä
<Hejkki> oon 5 koneelle asentanut windows 10 ja kaikissa sama ongelma chromen lataamisessa
<Hejkki> selkeää syrjintää ja monopoliaseman vahvistamista laittomin keinoin
<henxxa> iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<henxxa> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<henxxa>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<henxxa> yli 90 prosenttisesti (ellei jopa yli 99) prosenttisesti tuon kaltaiset ongelmat johtuvat tiedoston oikeuksista
<henxxa> nyt pitäisi vielä löytää, mistä tiedostoista on kyse
<Hejkki> painoin terminaalissa Ctrl+D ja siihen tuli se exit-teksti niinku pitääkin, mutta ei sulkeutunut terminaali :D
<henxxa> microsoftin motto: fuck the marketing economy
<Hejkki> jaa nyt
<Hejkki> joo, no säästimpä ainaki satasia
<Hejkki> teranen ssd nimittäin melko kalis.
<Hejkki> päältä 300€
<Hejkki> noh, josko menis kukkuun yöpuulle
<henxxa> kokeilen kanavan vaihtamista netti alhaalla. jotenkin toi ois hyvä saada onnistumaan.
<henxxa> on ilmeisesti niin, että kaikki sellaisten kanavien, joilla on suojattuja yhteyksiä, ap:t näkyvät
<Hejkki> onkohan tässä nyt kaikki ok, libreofficea oon käynnistellyt 10 minuuttia
<Hejkki> ei vieläkään auki kokonaan, nyt äsken aukes valkonen ruutu
<Hejkki> ei päässy siis nukkuu ku luulin että nopsa juttu
<henxxa> muistan aivan varmasti, että kun Helsingin kaupungin WLAN (avoin ap) näkyi ja toimi, niin langattomien verkkojen listauksessa näkyi samaan aikaan ainakin yksi suojattu yhteys
<henxxa> paskamainen ongelma, jota en pysty äkkiseltään ratkaisemaan komentoriviltä, mikä suoraan sanottuna vituttaa
<Hejkki> :(
<henxxa> iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<henxxa> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<henxxa>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<henxxa> mutta mitään ilmoituksia ei tule kun laitan
<henxxa> iwconfig wlan0 channel auto
<henxxa> vielä yksi testi. sen raportin laitan viimeistään huomenna
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-14
<henxxa> moi taas! tulin raportoimaan siitä eilisestä ongelmasta
<henxxa> ei tosta ota mitään varmaksi selvää. tänään en oo saanut yhdistettyä edes oman älypuhelimeni suojattuun verkkoon
<henxxa> realtekin ajurit ei toimi asianmukaisesti ainakaan aivan kaikissa 64-bittisissä ubuntuissa
<henxxa> suljetuista ajureista en tiedä enkä niitä ala asentelemaankaan
<elias_a> Törmäsin toisenlaiseen ubuntub verkko-ongelmaan. päitivitn 14.04:sta 16:04:aan ja sen jälkeen koneen setuppi, jossa yksi wlan WANin suuntaan ja toinen WLAN valvontakameraa varten ei enää oiennut toimimaan millään.
<elias_a> Virhettä virheen perään ja ihan käsittämättömiä konffimuutoksia.
<elias_a> Nyt asennan puhtaalta pöydältä ja katson mitä seuraa.
<henxxa> ei muuta, testailu jatkuu
<Tehdastehdas> Melko epäilyttävää Ubuntulta, että Firefox + Google Sheets sekotilassa "komentosarja ei vastaa kutsuihin" vetää koko työpöytäjärjestelmän niin jumiin, että hiiren paikka päivittyy vain noin kerran sekunnissa, ja kaikki muukin on vastaavasti kohmeessa. Viiteen minuuttiin en saanut tehtyä Ubuntulla mitään, kunnes Firefox ehdotti komentosarjan keskeyttämistä.
<Laodikea> Jaa, mulla yleensä koko selain kaatuu, jos resurssit loppuvat
<Laodikea> Toki tuota komentosarjan vastaamattomuuttakin käy, mutta niistä selviää ihan sekunneissa. Tweetdeckin kanssa miniläppärillä saa sen aikaan joka kerta, kun sitä käyttää
<Tehdastehdas> Sitten jumiutui kunnolla, eikä auttanut muu kuin virtanappi. Viitisen kertaa ennenkin tapahtunut 14.04:llä. Taaskaan Apport ei auennut.
<Laodikea> Alt + Ctrl + F1 ei auennut?
<Laodikea> Sitä kautta viimeks kävin tappamassa Imagemagickin, kun olin antanut sille hasardeja parametrejä.
<Tehdastehdas> Testasin, ei toiminut. Myös Fn-F7 vaihda näyttöä oli jumissa.
<Laodikea> Ja tietokone on kumminkin ihan ok, eikä mikään miniläppärilelu?
<Tehdastehdas> Lenovo W520 2012 Intel i7
<Tehdastehdas> Muistia yleensä käytössä 5Gb (yht. 8 GB)
<Laodikea> Joo, parempi kuin ykskään mun koneista, mut mä käytän näillä Lubuntua, Ubuntu olis jumissa ennen kuin ehtii avata päätteen
<gildean> Tehdastehdas: joo, ei pitäs kyllä kyykätä koneen vaikka kuinka javascripti paukuttais yhtä corea (ellei se sitten tee esim. härskisti img.src:n kautta hitollista läjää http-kutsuja samanaikaisesti jotka jumittaa sitten kernelissä saakka)
<gildean> (ton img.src:n kautta pystyi ainakin ennen kiertämään selaimien yhdenaikaisten http-pyyntöjen maksimimäärärajoitukset)
<gildean> eli todennäkösintä lienee bugi näyttiksen ajureissa tjsp.
<Tehdastehdas> "Laite käyttää suositeltua ajuria." NVIDIA binary 352.63 (suljettu, testattu)
<Ploks> Miks mun screenfetchi väittää että cpu kellot olis 5.9GHz
<tale> Ploks: Mikä on screenfetchi?
<Ploks> http://i.imgur.com/RLSqice.png
<tale> Ploks: Joko CPU ilmoittaa tuollaisen maksimikellotaajuuden, tai tuo ohjelma jolla asiaa katsot on erheellinen.
<tale> Komentoikkunassa kirjoitettu "less /procpuinfo" voisi kertoa jonkun muun kellotaajuuden.
<Ploks> Eei tapahdu mitään tolla komennolla :(
<tale> Korjaan, less /proc/cpuinfo
<Ploks> Aa joo nyt näyttää asioita
<Tehdastehdas>                           ./+o+-       user@user-ThinkPad-W520
<Tehdastehdas>                   yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      OS: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<Tehdastehdas>                ://+//////-yyyyyyo      Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.2.0-38-generic
<Tehdastehdas>            .++ .:/++++++/-.+sss/`      Uptime: 1h 12m
<Tehdastehdas>          .:++o:  /++++++++/:--:/-      Packages: 2186
<Tehdastehdas>         o:+o+:++.`..```.-/oo+++++/     Shell: bash 4.3.11
<Tehdastehdas>        .:+o:+o/.          `+sssoo+/    Resolution: 1920x1080
<Tehdastehdas>   .++/+:+oo+o:`             /sssooo.   DE: Unity 7.2.6
<Tehdastehdas>  /+++//+:`oo+o               /::--:.   WM: Compiz
<Tehdastehdas>  \+/+o+++`o++o               ++////.   WM Theme: Ambiance
<Tehdastehdas>   .++.o+++oo+:`             /dddhhh.   GTK Theme: Ambiance [GTK2/3]
<Tehdastehdas>        .+.o+oo:.          `oddhhhh+    Icon Theme: ubuntu-mono-dark
<Tehdastehdas>         \+.++o+o``-````.:ohdhhhhh+     Font: Ubuntu 11
<Tehdastehdas>          `:o+++ `ohhhhhhhhyo++os:      CPU: Intel Core i7-2820QM CPU @ 3.4GHz
<Tehdastehdas>            .o:`.syhhhhhhh/.oo++o`      GPU: Quadro 2000M
<Tehdastehdas>                /osyyyyyyo++ooo+++/     RAM: 2479MiB / 7756MiB
<Tehdastehdas>                    ````` +oo+++o\:
<Tehdastehdas>                           `oo++.
<Tehdastehdas> Turhan pitkiä rivejä vaatii screenfetch, kehtaako tänne sellaista pläjäystä liittää?
<Mikaela> pastebiniin olisin tuonkin laittanut
<Tehdastehdas> Jep.
<Tehdastehdas> Ihme kun siellä lukee Unity, vaikka Gnomea käytän...
<Wapsi> :D
<Wapsi> kiva tommosia pasteta irkkiin
<StockAntenna> nättihän tuo
<StockAntenna> (jotkut meistä kun ovat eläneet ja irssineet jo kauan ennen pastepinejä:)
<Mikaela> enpä tiedä https://teleuforia.mikaela.info/kGz7u0Yv/file_650.jpg
<Hejkki> miten chromiumiin saa flash playerin? Google Chromessa toimii samoin kuin firefoxissa, mutta ei chromiumissa
<Laodikea> Olisko tuosta apua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-and-later-cannot-detect-flash-plugin ?
<Hejkki> jossaki luki että 5/2015 lähtien tuota pepperflashia ei tueta enää??
<Hejkki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<Hejkki> tei ton ohjeen mukaan, jonka pastesin, mut ei auttanut
<Hejkki> siis ajoin sudo apt-get install --install-suggests adobe-flashplugin
<Hejkki> (eli en ihan 100% ohjeen mukaan, mut vastaava)
<Hejkki> en jälkeen ku laitoin partners
<Hejkki> which works for Firefox and Chromium, mutta eipä tunnu toimivan, firefoxissa toimii.
<Hejkki> äh, oli jääny kakkosnäyttöön auki chromium
<Hejkki> eli en "restarttinu" oikeen selainta
<Hejkki> sori, nyt toimiii =D Kiitti silti
<Laodikea> Hyvä, ettei ollu sen kummallisempi vika
<elias_a> Mitenkäs virtualboxiin nyt sai toisen verkkoadapterin toimimaan?
<elias_a> Mulla wlan toimii jo guest-koneessa ongelmitta mutta pitäisi saada vielä toi kaapeli-LAN toimimaan kun pitäisi säädellä yhtä laitetta.
<ninnnu> laittamalla hostissa reitit oikeiksi?
<ninnnu> kuitenkin käytät defaultteja
<elias_a> Juu niin käytän.
<elias_a> Pystyykö sen kliksuttelemaan virtualboksin asetuksista?
<ninnnu> ëi
<ninnnu> sun pitää hostikoneelle lisätä reitti että "tohon osoitteeseen mennään tätä laitetta pitkin"
<ninnnu> toinen vaihtoehto tietty on että klikkaat VBoxiin toisen verkkokortin joka on mallia bridged
<ninnnu> ja pelaat sen kanssa
<elias_a> Mites se osoitetaan toimimaan ton eth0:n kanssa?
<ninnnu> emt, ei oo ikinä tarvinnu :P
<elias_a> En ole koskaan puljannut useamman verkkosovittimen kanssa.
<ninnnu> sulla ei oo hostiin rootteja tai mitään niin et voi sieltä vain tehdä verkkoja sopiviksi että VBoxista voi vain sanoa "mee tohon IP:seen"
<ninnnu> ?
<elias_a> En minäkään tarttis muuten mutta kun ei ole yhtään winhotusläppäriä, jolla käyttäisi tuota asetussoftaa.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ei se taida riittää kun tuo softa on joku uPNP-hirvitys.
<ninnnu> jaha
<elias_a> Pitäisi ilmeisesti saada kaikki liikenne siltä LAN-piiriltä virtuaali-winhotukseen.
<ninnnu> no toi vois helpommillaan olla vain että "Liitetty laitteeseen: Bridged Adapter" "Nimi: eth0"
<elias_a> Kokeilenpas jotain tuollaista.
<ninnnu> ts. et sitten edes yrittäny ratkaista itse :P
<elias_a> Ei enää tähän aikaan toimi ei ylä- eikä alapää.
<elias_a> Koitin lisätä toista verkkosovitinta, mutta sain aikaan vain virheellisiä asetuksia joista tietty virtualbox rutisee.
<elias_a> On muuten sivumennen sanoen melko kryptisiä nämä 16.04:n verkkolaitteiden nimet...
<ninnnu> Kiitos systemd
<elias_a> Entinen eth0 on enp0s25 :O
<ninnnu> niin
<elias_a> No - huomenna on taas päivä uus!
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-15
<pesasa> elias_a: Virtualboxissa voi virtuaalikoneen asetuksissa vkoneelle määrätä käytettäväksi 0-4 virtuaalista verkkosovitinta. Kullekin sovittimelle voi määrätä tyypiksi "NAT", "NAT Network", "Bridget Adapter", "Internal Network", "Host-only Adapter" tai "Generic Driver".
<pesasa> Noista NAT on muistaakseni oletus, jolloin virtuaalikone on natatussa sisäverkossa ja host/virtualbox toimii nattaavana reitittimenä ja dhcp:nä.
<pesasa> Bridged Adapter" taas siltaa virtuaalikoneen verkkosovittimen suoraan samaan verkkoon kuin hostkin. Tälle sillatulle virtuaaliadapterille pitää kertoa, minkä todellisen (hostin) verkkokortin kautta se toimii.
<pesasa> Eli tuolla Bridged-asetuksella sekä host että guest pääsevät saman fyysisen verkkokortin kautta samaan verkkoon, mutta näkyvät ulos päin omilla mac-osotteilla eri verkkokortteina.
<pesasa> elias_a: "wlan toimii jo guest-koneessa ongelmitta mutta pitäisi saada vielä toi kaapeli-LAN  toimimaan
<pesasa> "
<pesasa> Mitä tarkoitat tuolla "wlan toimii guest-koneessa"? Oletko laittanut wlanin jotenkin suoraan kiinni guestiin niin, että se näkyy siellä ihan oikeasti langattomana verkkona, vai hoitaako host sen langattomuuden ja guest on vaan natatussa sisäverkossa?
<pesasa> Jos jälkimmäinen, niin silloinhan se virtuaalikone ei näe eroa sillä, mitä reittiä (wlan vai kaapeli-lan) yhteys menee hostista ulos.
<ansa> langattomat sovittimet ei sitten toimi sillattuina
<elias_a> Kiitos vinkeistä. Sain ratkaistua toisin.
<elias_a> Nyt kysymys: miten Ubuntu 16.04-koneessa access pointtina olevan wlanin asiakkaat saa listattua?
<elias_a> nmap -sP kertoo kyllä laitteiden MAC-osoitteet mutta ei IP-osoitteita.
<Iltsu> siis onks se kone se ap?
<elias_a> Iltsu: On joo.
<elias_a> Sain ratkaistua.
<Iltsu> millain?
<pesasa> ansa: Niin, tosiaan. Mutta toisaalta, jos langaton sovitin on usb-mallinen ja Virtualboxiin on asennettu se usb-plugin, niin sitä usb-wlan-sovitinta voi käyttää suoraan guestista käsin.
<ansa> joo, toki.
<Echramath> Muistinpas viimein poistaa Flashin
<Echramath> Saa nähdä tuleeko ikävä
<Akuli> ei varmaan
<Akuli> mulla ei ole ollut moneen kuukauteen :)
<Ploks> Ei sillä oo kyllä pitkään aikaan tehny mitään :D
<Ploks> Flash pelienki aika on aika pitkälti kuollut
<Echramath> Pariin kertaan vaan huomannut, että se on kaatunut
<Tegu> pariin vuoteen ei oo ollu asennettuna. harvoin sitä tulee kaivattua (mut joskus kyl)
<rhkfin_> toimiiko Yle Areena ilman?
<Akuli> ei mun tietääkseni
<Laodikea> Ei vielä, mutta tän vuoden aikana Areenan on tarkoitus siirtyä HTML5-pohjaiseksi
<ernie77> yle-dl passaa areenan linkit kivasti vaikka mplayerille toistettavaksi https://github.com/aajanki/yle-dl
<Laodikea> Aivan, Areenaakan varten ei siis tarvitse flashia
<Akuli> nättiä
<rhkfin_> njaa osaako yle-dl streamaus-toistonkin? Oon mä sillä jotain lataillut kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-16
<Tehdastehdas> Nautilus "Valitse täsmäävät kohteet" ei toimi. Esim. *.ogg valitsee yhden ensimmäisenä löytyneen, ja *.ogg, *.flac ei valitse mitään.
<elias_a> Osaisiko joku auttaa. Miksi virtualbox 5.0.18_Ubuntu r106667 herjaa että guest addons ei ole asennettu vaikka VBoxGuestAdditions_5.0.18.iso on asennettuna?
<elias_a> Pitäisi saada USB 2.0 toimimaan ja siinä kohtaa Virtualbox valittaa että "invalid settings" ja väittää että addons ei ole asennettuna.
<ansa> addons? ettei extensions?
<elias_a> Ei hemmetti. Vastaanpa itselleni. Guest....
<ansa> no, ainakin extension pack pitää asentaa hostille usb 2 ja 3 -tukea varten
<elias_a> juuri niin... eri paketti... mistähän sen extension packin saisi?
<ansa> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<elias_a> Ei noita repoissa ole?
<ansa> ei kai, noi on pelkästään Oraclen tarjoamia binäärejä
<elias_a> Mitenkäs apt-getilla tiedusteltiinkaan mitä paketti on syönyt?
<Akuli> yleensä lataan sen paketin ja katon itse :D
<Akuli> samalla näkee riippuvuudet DEBIAN/control-tiedostosta ja kaikkea muuta tärkeää
<ansa> apt-cache show paketti nyt näyttää ne perustiedot, mutta ei apt-get taida ees pystyä näyttämään esim. tiedostoja mitä paketista löytyy
<Akuli> dpkg -S ehkä?
<ninnnu> dpkg osaa vasta kun paketti on asennettu
<elias_a> Löytyy nimittäin virtualbox-ext-pack repoista.
<ansa> dpkg -L paketti näyttää jos on asennettu
<Akuli> niinhän se menee
<Akuli> ahaa
<Akuli> olen aina greppaillut --get-selectionista :D
<ansa> virtualbox-ext-pack - extra capabilities for VirtualBox, downloader.
<ansa> kas
<elias_a> Tuo sitten asentaen.
<elias_a> Kiitos siitä tiedosta että se asennetaan hostiin. Olisin ihmetellyt sitä seuraavan puoli tuntia.
<ansa> tuohan oli kätevä, oon ite aina käsin käynyt hakemassa kun virtualbox on päivittynyt
<elias_a> Hyvä että kaikki saivat jotain. :)
<elias_a> Pitääkös hosti bootata asentamisen jälkeen?
<ansa> ei
<elias_a> Ei vaan vieläkään... :O
<elias_a> Onkos virtualboxilla jokin service, joka pitää kenkiä käsin uudelleen käyntiin?
<ansa> ei
<elias_a> Mitähän tässä seuraavaksi keksisi...
<ansa> oikeat kernel-modulit pitää olla asennettuna, virtualbox-dkms
<elias_a> On asennettuna.
<elias_a> Hostin bootin jälkeen onnistuu USB 2-moodin valitseminen asetuksista mutta edelleenkään Virtualboxin asetukset eivät näe USB-laitteita. :O
<sesevi> hmm voisi itsekin lyödä virtualboxi tulille ja katsoa miten se on kehittynyt
<sesevi> qemu kvm tulee nykyään ajeltua
<elias_a> Pyöriikös Virtualbox Ubuntu-deskarissa käyttäjän oikeuksilla?
<Akuli> kyllä se jonkun daemonin taitaa itselleen tunkea
<ninnnu> elias_a: sun tarvii erikseen klikkailla mitä laitteita sä haluut viedä sinne guestille
<elias_a> ninnnu: No sitähän mä yritän tehdä.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Lista on typötyhjä vaikka lsusb hostissa listaa laitteet ongelmitta.
<Akuli> oho, joku on saanut usb-laitteet toimimaan :D
<sesevi> virtualisointi kyllä makia, varsinkin tuon vt-d:n myötä
<elias_a> Ai tuossa on tuollainenkin että pitää varmistaa että hostin puolen käyttäjä kuuluu vboxusers-ryhmään...
<Akuli> groups
<Akuli> on kätevä komento
<elias_a> Enpä muuten ole. Mitenkäs lisätään?
<Akuli> jotain useradd jutskaa
<Akuli> man useradd, useradd --help tai google tietää paremmin kuin minä :)
<Akuli> adduser näyttää paremmalta
<Akuli> ilmeisesti jotain tyyliin: adduser elias_a vboxusers
<elias_a> Tuolla se ratkesi. Kiitos avuista!
<Akuli> oho se toimi :D
<elias_a> Ja toimii muuten tuollainen kohtalaisen eksoottinen USB-laitekin. :)
<Akuli> tollahan voisi saada tulostimen toimimaan
<elias_a> Suosittelen kokeilemaan. Virtualbox on kyllä kehittynyt melkoisesti.
<ansa> ai, musta se on ollut jo vuosia aikalailla nykyisen kaltainen, mutta en kyllä niin paljon käytä että olisin ehkä suuremmin ees huomannut
<elias_a> No minusta kaikki vähän marginaalisempi ja erikoisempi toimii nykyään paljon paremmin.
<pesasa> Itse olen tehnyt päivittäiset työni viimeiset noin viisi vuotta Virtualboxiin asennetussa Kubuntussa.
<pesasa> Fyysinen kone on vaihtunut alta pariin kertaan, mutta levykuva vaan muuttanut mukana uudelle koneelle.
<elias_a> pesasa: Varmuuskopiotkin hoituvat tuolla järjestelyllä kätevästi. :)
<pesasa> Jotakuinkin.
<pesasa> Ja Kubuntun versiopäivitykset on huoletonta tehdä, kun tekee ensin levykuvasta kopion, päivittää ja varmistaa, että kaikki toimii.
<elias_a> Aivan. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-17
<Tehdastehdas> Joka kerta kun irrotan varmuuskopiolevyn, sovellus "Varmuuskopiot" valittaa "Ajastettu varmuuskopiointi viivästynyt" vaikka se itse väittää ottaneensa varmuuskopion aikataulussa. Kumpi pitää paikkansa?
<Tehdastehdas> Typerä sovellus ei osaa tehdä kahta erilaista varmuuskopiota eri kohteisiin. Haluaisin tärkeimmät avaimenperätikulle silloin tällöin ja kaikki ulkoiselle levylle usein.
<StockAntenna> onpas maailma muuttunut kun työasemillakin ollaan virtuaaleina
<Tehdastehdas> Matrix- ja Inception-fanit liikkeellä
<pesasa> Lähinnä se, että pomo on Apple-fani ja mä työskentelen mieluummin Linuxilla.
<jjo> kyllä mullakin on toimistokoneella virtuaalikoneita, mutta ne ovat kyl lähinnä testinodeina
<jjo> pesasa: mimmosta työtä sä sit teet?
<StockAntenna> Apple nyt on sama kuin linux tai virtuaali kummallisuudessaan duunikäytössä, mutta varsin yleinen nykyään
<ninnnu> Mä teen pääasiallisesti Linux-virtuaalilla. Kukaan ei kiellä laittamasta natiivia Linuxia virtuaali-Windowsia, mutta ei jaksa polttaa aikaa sellaseen. Lisäksi jos iskee sopivan vainoharhainen hetki niin voi vain räjäyttää sen virtuaalin ja kloonata jonkun sopivan käyttökuntoisen VM:n uudeksi kötöstysympäristöksi.
<ninnnu> Koodipuljuissa harrastetaan suhteellisen paljon macceja nykyään
<StockAntenna> testauskäyttö ja firma-asennettujen koneiden "rajoitteiden" kierto testauksissa on toki yleistä virtuaaleilla, mutta että sellainen on päätyökoneena...
<ninnnu> Teoria sille miksi W10 sai Linux-runtimen on ku niin monet muuttaa OSX:ään ku sinne saa helpommin Noden ja muut hipstervälineet
<jjo> joo, jotenkin vaikea kuvitella tekevänsä työt pääosin virtuaalikoneessa
<ninnnu> Ei se niin vaikeeta ole
<jjo> mutta kai sekin nykytehoisilla koneilla onnistuisi
<ninnnu> Laittaa fullscreeniin ja painaa menemään
<ninnnu> Youtubekin pyörii riittävän hyvin, mutta mielummin sen laittaa rullailee natiivilla :P
<pesasa> jjo: Åbo Akademilla webbikehitysjuttuja. (Javascriptiä koodaan.)
<StockAntenna> kyllä Maccejä näkyy koodareiden lisäksi mm konsulenteillä
<Iltsu> meil on mäkit tosi suosittui opiskelukavereitten keskuudes it-laitoksel
<Iltsu> tai mulla itelläki on
<jjo> no ohan ne niiden läppärit aika kivoja
<elias_a> Onkos jotain vinkkejä multi-rar -pakettien purkamiseen kun file-roller bugittaa niiden kanssa?
<elias_a> Mikäs olisi kiva gui-softa siihen?
<elias_a> Se bugi: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196198
<elias_a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/1527817
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1527817 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "unhelpful error message "Parsing filters is unsupported."" [Low,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Jahas - ja Xarchiver sekä Squeeze eivät hanskaa salasanalla suojattuja arkistoja...
<elias_a> Eipä toimi. Olisikohan unrar-nonfree:ssä jokin bugi asiaan liittyen?
<elias_a> Vähän näyttäisi siltä.
<elias_a> unrar-nonfree kehiin ja homma toimi. :(
<elias_a> Tai oikeastaan :/
<elias_a> No onpas nyt taas... miksiköhän äkkiä virtualbox ei suostu asentamaan uutta virtuaalikonetta täsmälleen samasta winxp-imagesta, jota olen käyttänyt aiemminkin.
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen kun "bios-ruutu" on vilahtanut silmien ohi, tulee vain kursoriviiva vasempaan yläkulmaan ja siihen jämähtää.
<elias_a> Jaa oli se image kuitenkin korruptoitunut.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-18
<Hejkki> moro. joku puhu täälä joskus cd-rompusta jolla voi buutata usbitikulta
<Hejkki> eli siis, jos esim bios ei tue usb-buuttaamista, niin cd-rompun kautta vois buutata sillä usbilta
<Hejkki> muistaako joku ohjelman / imagen nimeä
<Laodikea> PLOP
<Laodikea> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<Hejkki> ok kiitti =D
<Hejkki> tietty oisin voinu kysyy ongelmaani ratkaisun toista kautta, voiko virtualboxilla buutata usbitikulta joka on fyysinen tikku?
<Hejkki> tarvin toki tuota ploppia myös eri hommaan kans
<Hejkki> tuo plop ainakin jäi jumiin kun valitsin usb
<Akuli> se joku olin varmaan minä
<Hejkki> se löys laitteen mut ei buuttaa :)
<Hejkki> Akuli: ok =D
<Akuli> virtualboxilla muistitikulta saattaa olla hankala, mutta tee siitä tikusta ISO ja tunge se virtualboxiin
<Akuli> dd if=/dev/suntikku of=tikku.iso
<Hejkki> harkitsin tuotakin :)
<Akuli> dd on kiva kun kaikki vaan toimii
<Akuli> tunnistaa kaiken itekseen
<Hejkki> tai .img, kun tuo on kuitenkin fat32 + sälää ja toimiva ubuntu jossa tallennustilaa myös, mutta eihän sillä päätteellä merkitystä ole.........
<Hejkki> pv on kivempi ku dd ;)
<Hejkki> pv < /dev/tikku > tikku.img
<Hejkki> näyttää graafisen pylvään (tai tekstisen) edistymisestä
<Akuli> noniin
<Hejkki> ja kuulemma valitsee block sizen parhaaks ym että on isoissa siirroissa nopsampi ku suoraan dd ilman spesiaaliargumentteja
<Akuli> toi onkin iso etu, itse olen yleensä tehnyt bashissä while-loopilla jutskan joka tarkkailee levykuvan kokoa
<Hejkki> joo niin mäki ennen tein
<Akuli> toimii hyvin
<Hejkki> aattelin asentaa ubuntu development releasen virtualboxiin testin vuoks,
<Akuli> mulle 16.04 olisi ihan tarpeeks buginen :)
<Hejkki> onhan se
<Hejkki> harmittaa edelleen ku ostin halvimman mahdollisen terasen kovalevyn läppäriin. älkää te tehkö samaa virhettä =D
<Hejkki> tai no halvin mitä verkkokauppa myy
<Hejkki> tää nimittäin hidastu ihan sikana tää kone. Pikkujuttuja tekee taustalla (levyhommia) niin ihan jumissa koko kone
<Hejkki> virtualbox tukee virtuaaliusbitikkuja, mut ei oikeita
<Akuli> mulla on ssd
<Akuli> käynnistyy ihan muutamassa sekunnissa vaikka on monta vuotta vanha tietokone
<Echramath> Näkyyhän tää futis näemmä livenä mplayerissa yle-dl:n kautta
<StockAntenna> Hejkki: saitpahan ainakin tilaa, mutta kyllä käyttislevynä ruostekiekon aika alkaa olla ohi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-19
<elias_a> Oliskos jollakulla vinkkiä siihen, miten Firefoxista saisi tulostettua PDF-tiedostoon siten, että kaikki ruudulla näkyvä teksti tulisi myös tulosteeseen?
<elias_a> Nämä lääkkeet on koitettu: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Problems_printing_web_pages#Does_not_print_entire_page_content
<Akuli> kuvakaappaus? :D
<elias_a> Sivulla on 8 A4-sivullisen verran materiaalia, joten ei onnistu.
<pesasa> elias_a: Onnistuu kuvakaappaus. Siitä tulee vaan pitkä.
<elias_a> pesasa: No ei tollasia teinixijuttuja viiti... :P
<pesasa> Mutta paperille tietty pitäisi sitten pätkiä, mutta joo.
<elias_a> No - oikeasti olisi kivempi jos siihen tulostettuun PDF-tiedostoon voisi tehdä tekstihakuja.
<elias_a> En oikein tajua miksi sitä tekstiä katoaa sivujen välistä.
<elias_a> Olkoon. Otetaan nyt sellainen kuvakaappaus sitten alkuun.
<elias_a> Miten sellainen tehdään?
<Laodikea> Shutter-ohjelmalla saa aika kivasti niitä
<Laodikea> voi valita suoraan näytöltä haluamansa alueen jne.
<elias_a> Kokeilenpa.
<Laodikea> muutenhan se menee Print Screen -näppäimellä, mutta sillä tulee koko ruutu Kuvat-kansioon tai sitten ei :D
<elias_a> Osaan kyllä ottaa ruudunkaappauksen, mutta tuollaista ruudusta ulos menevää en ole koskaan ottanut.
<elias_a> Jopas tuo Shutter tuo Gnome-tauhkaa mukanaan. :O
<elias_a> No... eipä se mitään.
<Laodikea> Jaa sillee kuvaruutukaappausta, en yhtään tiedä taipuuko Shutter siihen
<elias_a> Täytyy saada siis kaappaus web-sivusta, joka ei mahdu pystysuunnassa läheskään yhteen ruudulliseen.
<elias_a> Ei näytä Shutter taipuvan tuohon.
<elias_a> Mitäs sitten koittaisin?
<elias_a> pesasa: Onko vinkkiä?
<Laodikea> Useampi kuva ja sitten yhdistää ne
<Laodikea> mutta voi tosiaan olla ihan mahdollista, että tuon voisi hoitaa jollain ohjelmalla
<Akuli> niiden yhdistämiseen saattaa mennä vähemmän aikaa kuin paremman tavan etsimiseen
<elias_a> Enpä taida viitsiä kun ei tule itselle tuo.
<Akuli> :D
<Laodikea> Missä kohtaa tekstiä häviää tuossa -pdf-tulostuksessa?
<Laodikea> eli missä kohtaa prosessia
<elias_a> Kyse on Citroenin teknisestä palvelusta nimeltä Service, josta saa kyvin kattavasti tietoa autosta. Lankomies osti sitikan ja ajattelun töötätä sille perustiedot tuolta.
<Laodikea> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ tuon sivun sai tulostettua kyllä PDF:ksi ihan oikein
<pesasa> elias_a: Screenshottausta Firefoxissa: Shift+f2 antaa ikkunan alareunaan sellaisen komentokehotteen, johon voi kirjoittaa: screenshot --fullpage kuvan_nimi.png
<elias_a> Laodikea: Siinä vaiheessa kun Firefoxissa käyttää tulostustoimintoa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos!
<Laodikea> aivan
<pesasa> elias_a: Tolla saa monenlaisia muitakin kuvakaappauksia tehtyä. Sille voi esimerkiksi antaa css-valitsimen, jos haluaa vaan jostain tietystä elementistä kuvan jne. Se muistaakseni opastaa ihan itsekin aika hyvin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Niin vaikuttaa tekevän. Kiitos! Mainio vinkki!
<pesasa> Noi on tota vähän harvinaisempaa "hiljaista tietoa". :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-12
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<ninnnu> cthulhu is doing
<ninnnu> allah is not doing cthulhu is doing
<Laodikea> :D
<Laodikea> Hyvin ehditty
<ninnnu> mut se ei ikinä vastaa :(
<ninnnu> huono botti
<Laodikea> Joo ei
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-14
<Sm1thY> Heip, nyt tarttisin neuvoa, eli jouduin ikävä kyllä asentamaan Ubuntun uudelleen, mutta jos valitsen asennuksessa kohdan että asenna flash jne niin asennus jää looppaamaan adobe flash pluginiin, että mitä teen?
<Sm1thY> Eli asennusta ei saa valmiiksi
<Sm1thY> Ja levykuva on uusin mahdollinen
<Laodikea> Jätä valitsematta se flash plugin, ja sitten kun olet asentanut, yritä asentaa sitä sen jälkeen
<Sm1thY> Laodikea, sitä tässä olen kysymässä
<Laodikea> eli siis olet asentanut järjestelmän, ja nyt haluaisit asentaa ubuntu-restricted-extras -paketin
<Sm1thY> Eli siis olen asentanut nyt sen ilman niitä
<Sm1thY> Laodikea, juurikin näin
<Laodikea> ehkä sitten pitää asentaa kaikki muut restricted-extras-paketin sisältämät paketit, mutta jättää flash-plugin asentamatta ja käyttää flash-juttuja Chomella
<Sm1thY> Ajattelin että asentaisin sen myös Firefoxiin
<Laodikea> veikkaan, että se, että flash-plugin ei lataudu, on väliaikainen ongelma
<Laodikea> eli esim. huomenna voi onnistaa jo
<Sm1thY> Kokeilunhalua on :D
<Laodikea> mutta en tiedä, netistä voi tietysti hakea, onko joku muu valittanut sen latautumisongelmista tänään
<Sm1thY> Juuh, mitäs minun kannattaisi nyt tehdä?
<Laodikea> kyllä toi flashplugin-installer mulla lataa ihan normaalisti flashia
<Laodikea> ei kai sitten muuta kuin sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sm1thY> https://askubuntu.com/questions/56446/how-do-i-install-the-ubuntu-restricted-extras-package
<Sm1thY> Aa sori, olin hidas
<Sm1thY> Minäpä testailen, kiitoksia
<Talikka> laodikea, en ole saanut yle areenaa toimimaan chromiumilla mutta firefoxilla se kyllä toimii
<Talikka> (muistaakseni)
<Laodikea> Chormella toimii kyllä, kun siinä tulee flash sisäänrakennettuna. chormiumista ei ole käsitystä
<Talikka> en juurikaan käytä chromea linuxilla kun yleensä käytän 32-bittist
<Laodikea> aivan
<Laodikea> mä en käytä flashia lainkaan, odottelen tässä, että Yle Areena siirtyisi pois siitä, ja sillä välin kuuntelen niitä audiopodcateja, jotka ovat jo siirtyneet pis
<Talikka> pystyykö asentamaan jonkin android-emulaattorin ja siihen areena-sovelluksen?
<Laodikea> Pystyy ja se saattaa jopa toimia, jos on riittävän tehokas kone
<Talikka> ei ole
<Laodikea> joskus 2014 ajoin whatsappia android-emulaattorissa, oli hidas kuin mikä, kun oli hidas tietokonekin
<Talikka> toisin sanoen vie enemmän puhtia kuin areena selaimen ja flashin kautta? Yleensä nettivideo vie 50-100 prosenttia suorittimesta. Pitäisi kokeilla pitkästä aikaa.
<Laodikea> kyllä, varmasti
<Talikka> Haaveilin vuosi sitten Androidin asentamisesta läppärille ilman emulaattoria.
<Talikka> Eksyin aiheesta, anteksi
<Laodikea> offtopicille voi aina siirtyä, jos tekee paha :)
<Laodikea> s/paha/pahaa/
<Talikka> ajattelin tehdä ubuntu matesta selkosuomeksi esittelyvideon ja käyttöopastusvideoita, tekstitys olisi valinnan mukaan aluksi ainakin suomeksi tai englanniksi
<Talikka> ensisijaisesti ubuntusta mutta varmaankin pääasiassa käytän matea
<Sm1thY> Noniin, toimiihan tämä taas
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä tuota, päivitin myös äsken leffakonetta, tuli että päivitys epäonnistui ja siellä luki clam-av, eli mahtaako se johtua siitä että olen asentanut siihen ClamTkn?
<Laodikea> Kokeile ajaa päätteessä: sudo apt upgrade
<Laodikea> ja kopioi tänne tai jonnekin paste-palveluun, minkä virhesanoman se antaa
<Sm1thY> Tämmönen : dpkg: error processing package clamav-freshclam, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<Akuli> miksi asennat clamav:ta?
<Sm1thY> clamtk tohon freshclamin jälkeen
<Laodikea> Akuli: saahan sillä leikkiä
<Akuli> no joo
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: onko toi koko virhesanoma?
<Sm1thY> Laodikea, juuh
<Laodikea> voit kokeilla poistaa sen ja asentaa sitten uudestaan
<Sm1thY> No periaatteessa sen voisi kyllä melkein poistaa, ei siitä taida olla hyötyä leffakoneessa
<Sm1thY> Mutta entäs tässä mun pelikoneessa, kun on dualboot Win 7n kanssa?
<Akuli> virukset ei tule käytännössä koskaan koneelle itsekseen
<Akuli> eli lähes aina selaimen kautta
<Sm1thY> Windowsin puolella ei ole kuin virustutka ja steam
<Akuli> monet tietoturvan ammattilaiset ei käytä windowsseissa virustorjuntaa ollenkaan
<Akuli> eli mun mielestä linux ei ainakaan tarvii mitään :) palomuurin tykkään laittaa kyllä päälle
<Laodikea> Monet tietoturvan ammattilaiset taas käyttävät virustorjuntaa windowseissa
<Laodikea> siitä ei vielä voi päätellä mitään
<Akuli> nimeä 1
<Laodikea> en osaa
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> mun mielestä virustorjuntaohjelmat on aika tyhmä idea
<Akuli> reaaliaikanen tarkistus hidastaa kaikkee, kukaan ei oikeesti jaksa ajaa ite tarkistuksia ja tunnisteet kehitetään aina viruksen jälkeen
<Akuli> jos asia huolestuttaa niin suosittelen malwarebytesin anti-exploittia
<Echramath> Se on vähän hankala myydä asiakkaalle se konsepti ilman winkkaria?
<Akuli> anti-exploitin vai virustorjunnan?
<Sm1thY> Miulla on F-Secure käytössä, ja siinä on se selainsuoja päällä myös
<Akuli> ehkä se tekee saman asian, riittää hyvin
<Sm1thY> Tosin Win 7 on vain muutamaa peliä varten jotka eivät toimi linuxilla
<Sm1thY> Esim POE, Fallout 4 ja Diablo3
<Sm1thY> Tosin sitten en tiedä mitä teen kun tukiaika loppuu
<Sm1thY> Sorry, meni nyt vähän offtopiciksi
<Sm1thY> Mutta tuohon leffakoneeseen vielä palaisin, eli miten saan tuon Clamtkn kokonaan pois? Eli siis riittääkö sudo apt-get remove Clamtk?
<Laodikea> jaa, se on mullakin asennettuna
<Laodikea> kokeilen poistaa
<Laodikea> Joo, sudo apt remove clamtk niin lähtee
<Laodikea> ja sen jälkeen kannattaa ajaa sudo apt autoremove
<Sm1thY> Tänks
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-16
<aloittelija> Hei, osaisiko joku auttaa minua Ubuntu 16 kanssa? Ongelma on se, että kun skrollaan selaimella sivuja niin näyttö hieman tökkii. Kyseistä tökkimistä on myös havaittavissa videoita katsellessa. Koneeni on Asus N751JK
<aloittelija> vielä sen verran, että koneessani on siis dualboot win 8.1 ja ubuntu 16
<pesasa> Mikä näytönohjain?
<Echramath> Se odotti kolme minuuttia
<elias_a> Niinpä oli nickikin samaa linjaa.
<puhuri> onkos joku generinen fläshi-videon latauspalikka (ei siis juutuub vaan randomin organisaation sivulla oleva).
<Echramath> Satunnainen yleisradioyhtiö vai mitä meinaat?
<puhuri> se toimii ihan hyvin yle-dl:llä
<Echramath> Eiks sekin ole viritelmä siitä samasta softasta?
<puhuri> rtmpdump tms. joo siihen kuorrutukset että löytää oikeat tiedot
<puhuri> mietin vain, että olisiko sittenkin helpompaa toistaa video yhdellä koneella ja kaapata HDMI-nauhottimella
<pesasa> Ihan youtube-dl toimii aika moneen sivustoon Youtuben lisäksi.
<puhuri> näyttäisi rtmpdump:lla onnistuvan kun sivulta löytyi manifestin url. josta sopibasti http->rtmp muokkaamalla ja hakemistoja poistamalla näyttäisi jotain valuvan
<puhuri> yputube-dl ei osannut parsia web-sivua
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-11
<elias_a> Onkos Ubuntun Finnish remixien md5-summat jossain?
<elias_a> http://torvi.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/16.04/
<elias_a> En saa MD5SUMS-tiedostoa auki.
<ansa> miten et saa? Sehän on ihan normaali tekstitiedosto
<elias_a> ansa: Ai saakeli - jostain syystä mun käyttis koitti avata sitä PDF-lukijalla. Katson peiliin. :/
<inz> Olishan se toisaalta kiva, jos se palvelitais jonaina muuna kuin application/octet-streamina
<Mirv> SHA256:kin löytyy https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_Finnish_Remix alareunasta, toi mirror on vaan konfattu niin tiukasti ettei se mirroroi muuta kuin tietyn nimiset imaget ja tuon vanhan MD5SUM-tiedoston
<Mirv> Tuure ei ole enää ilmeisesti TUT:lla töissä ja ice-mirror@cs.tut.fi ei vastannut mitään kun kyselin taannoin voisiko Finnish Remixin mirrorointilähteen vaihtaa (onnistui kuitenkin 18.04:kin nyt)
<ninnnu> Ainakaan syssyllä siellä ei ollu ketään vapaaehtoista tekemässä ylläpitoliikkeitä
<elias_a> Saattapa olla että pahan kolminaisuuden synnyttämisen jälkeen voi tulla ongelmia...
<hahlo> ihmeen hyvin monet serverit pyörii ilman ylläpitoa
<ninnnu> no ei siinä ole muuta kuin puolen vuoden välein laittaa yhden rivin lisää mirror-konffiin ja ottaa toisen pois :P
<ninnnu> noin periaatteessa
<ninnnu> en tiiä miten noita käytännössä ajetaan, mutta ei kuulemma vaadi montaa tuntia vuodessa tekemistä
<ansa> Sen tiedon säilyttäminen organisaatiossa että miksi ja milloin sellaista riviä pitää / saa vaihtaa voikin olla sitten isompi homma - todennäköisesti alkuperäinen tekijä on ollut hyvinkin perehtynyt eikä häneltä vie kuin ne muutamat minuutit..
<ninnnu> lottoisin kans että valtaosa noista mirroreista on konffattu enimmäkseen samalla tavalla, että voi kysyä naapurimaalta vinkkejä että mitä kohtaa pitäs tuunata
<ansa> Joo, eikä se varmasti mitään monimutkaista ole, mutta silti alkaa olla sellaista legacy-shittiä että parikymppisiltä ei ole enää kunnon kosketuspintaa koko mirroreiden käsitteeseen.
<pesasa> Ylipäätään sellaiset toimenpiteet, joita yhden henkilön pitä tehdä kerran tai kaksi vuodessa, on vaikea saada pysymään muistissa. Ihan omassakin toiminnassa.
<pesasa> Sitten, jos systeemit (alusta tms.) vielä muuttuvat hiukan vuoden-parin välein, niin joka kerta pitää opetella uusiksi.
<tale> Ne o Hot swap 3.5in: https://www.istoragenetworks.com/landings/ibm_servers/drives/x3400_m3_drives.php
<pesasa> Siis ihan sama, onko kyse mirrorin ylläpidosta vai jostain harvoin käytettävästä matkalaskusovelluksesta.
<tale> Jos siis löytyy tuollaisia levykelkkoja, minulle kelpaisi.
<Laodikea> Lubuntu 18.04: HP:n monitoimilaitteen skanneri ei toimi, ja VLC kaatuu käynnistettäessä muistialueen ylitykseen, PCManFM kaatuilee silloin tällöin :D
<Laodikea> Tai siis skanneri mahtaa toimia, mutta skannaus ei onnistu
<ninnnu> ootko ajanu memtestin
<Laodikea> en
<ninnnu> kannattaa
<Laodikea> ok
<Laodikea> livetikulta sitten vaan, kerron sitten tulokset
<ninnnu> jos on uefi niin live ei välttämättä tarjoa memtestiä
<Laodikea> Uefi on, mutta myös legacy
<Laodikea> Joku juttu oli, että asennin ei osannut asentaa efi-moodissa grubia, mutta kun boottasi tikulta legacy-moodissa, niin meni asennus läpi ilman ongelmia
<Laodikea> "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit"
<Laodikea> Mutta koneen boottaus auttoi, nyt skannaus onnistuu :D
<Laodikea> https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=144738 Tää VLC ongelma näyttäis olevan Qt-bugi. En tiennytkään, että VLC on Qt-sovellus
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-12
<pesasa> Laodikea: Näppärää, kun foorumisofta korvaa jokaisen :Pen: -tekstin jollain kynä-emojilla. :-)
<Laodikea> Joo ;)
<Talikka> Haluan asentaa Ubuntu Studiossa olevat AV-työkalut Ubuntu MATE -koneeseen. Riittääkö tämä kolme vuotta vanha asennusohje, vai onko etsittävä uudempi? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-turn-ubuntu-mate-into-ubuntu-mate-studio/1752
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-13
<pesasa> Talikka: Kannattaa varmaan ihan ensimmäiseksi tarkistaa, löytyvätkö tossa ohjeessa mainitut paketit repositorysta. Vaikka `apt-cache search hakusana` -komennolla.
<pesasa> Äkkiseltään katsoin, että ainakaan "linux-lowlatency" -nimistä pakettia ei ole, mutta "linux-image-lowlatency" on.
<pesasa> Ja kannattaa varmaan muutenkin katsoa, mitä paketteja löytyy hakusanalla "ubuntustudio" ja päättää sitten niistä, mitä haluaa.
<tale> Talikka: Eikö olisi helpompi asentaa Ubuntu Studio, tulisi kaikki kerralla ilman säätämistä?
<pesasa> tale: Talikka on Mate-miehiä. :-)
<elias_a> Äänen- tai kuvankäsittely ilman matalan latenssin kerneliä on kyllä melko mahdotonta.
<Talikka> En oikeastaan edes tiennyt, että on olemassa matalan latenssin ytimiä.
<tale> elias_a: Onko kuvankäsittelyssäkin tuolla merkitystä? Äänen muokkauksessa kyllä huomasin.
<tale> Tai siis soittamisessa.
<elias_a> Äh- tarkoitin videokuvan käsittelyä.
<elias_a> Vaikutus on melkoinen.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mitenkäs se tuohon vaikuttaa? Paitsi tietenkin, jos ääni ja kuva tulevat jostain "live-lähteistä". Ei kai sillä olemassa olevien tallenteiden käsittelyyn ole vaikutusta.
<pesasa> Eli, rajataan nyt vähän.
<elias_a> pesasa: Olet väärässä. Koitapa miksata vaikka 16-raitaista äänitettä ilman low-latency -kerneliä.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ei se työ onnistu jos et pysty kuuntelemaan tulosta samaan aikaan. Kernelin viive aiheuttaa pätkimistä ja häiriöääniä.
<hahlo> paljonko se latenssin ero on vakion ja low-latencyn välillä? onko se low sama kuin real-time kernel?
<StockAntenna> miksi on erikseen normaali-ja low? mikä normaalissa on paremmin kuin lowssa?
<inz> Yleensä moniajo huononee kun latenssit laskee
<inz> Ne lyhyet puskurit loppuu äkkiä kesken ja sit tulee kaikennäköstä paukkumista äkkiä, ja muutenkin kuormitus on isompaa kun pitää useemmin käydä raudalla
<hahlo> ahaa joo
<tale> Torvalds ei ole huolinut low-latency patchejä vakiokerneliin, koska ne huonontaa suorituskykyä kaikissa muissa kuin musahommissa.
<tale> Realtime kernel ja low-latency on minun mielestäni sama asia, tai ainakin ihan samaa tavoitetta ne yrittää.
<inz> Joo. lähinnä kyse on takuu vs pyrkimys
<hahlo> ok joo, pärjääkö linux latenssissa windowsille ja osx:lle?
<pesasa> elias_a: No ok. Rajataan sitten siihen, että on monta ääniraitaa.
<pesasa> elias_a: Edelleen videoraitoja voi editoida suht hyvin, jos ei niitä tartte pyöritellä montaa yhtä aikaa esikatselussa.
<pesasa> elias_a: On editointia ja on editointia. Toiset ei vaadi reaaliaikaisuutta, toiset vaatii.
<elias_a> pesasa: No ei siitä videoiden editoinnin esikatselustakaan tule mitään jos se kuva pykii ja pätkii.
<elias_a> Tuo saa aikaan helposti jo niin että yhdistää kaksi videotallennetta ja lisää jonkin efektin.
<elias_a> Tai no - mulla vain on heikkotehoista rautaa.
<pesasa> elias_a: Niin.
<pesasa> Luultavasti on heikkotehoista rautaa. :-)
<elias_a> Aina!
<elias_a> Mutta kyllä se ero on ihan selkeä jos esim. jackilla pyörittää moniraitaäänitystä.
<elias_a> Musiikkiharrasteen takia on jonkin verran kokemusta asiasta.
<pesasa> On varmasti. Äänijutuissa ja musiikkijutuissa nuo varmasti vaikuttaakin paljon enemmän. Videon kanssa riittää usein nähdä, että framet menee kohdalleen, vaikkei täysin liveä joka kohdasta näkisikään.
<elias_a> No on siinä videossakin se, että jos meinaa tehdä jonkin jutun, joka vaatii uudelleenrenderöintiä, olisi kiva saada realistinen kuva tuloksesta ennen kuin pistää koneen ronksuttamana tuntikausiksi.
<pesasa> Mutta harvemmin ainakaan itellä tulee vedettyä videoon jotain efektiä minuuttitolkulla. Onhan sekin tietty mahdollista.
<elias_a> No se efekti voi olla esim. käsivaralta otetun videon algoritmipohjainen vakauttaminen. Mulla ne tyypillisesti on aika pitkiä.
<pesasa> elias_a: Millä softalla muuten editoit videoita?
<elias_a> pesasa: Pitiviä olen enimmäkseen käyttänyt.
<elias_a> Joitain muitakin tuossa on pyörinyt. Joskus ihan handbrakella vai mikä se nyt on...
<pesasa> Handbrakella hoituu lähinnä dvd:ltä rippaaminen ja formaattimuunnos joo.
<pesasa> Itse olen viimeisimmät videoeditoinnit tehnyt OpenShotilla. Pitäis varmaan vähän testailla taas noita eri editoreita.
<hahlo> pitää yhtä kubuntua päivittää etäältä, ni joku prosessi on aina lukinnut dpkg:n, onko tietoo mikä et sais killattua?
<kirvesAxe> Milläs komennolla moisen lukitsijaprosessin selvittääkään...
<ninnnu> fuser
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-15
<Tm_T> onko oikeasti niin että uudessa Ubuntun installerissa ei voi valita levykryptoja ja LVM:iä?
<ninnnu> kyl siellä koko levyn krypto pitäs olla
<Tm_T> hmmmh, tein serveriasennusta enkä huomannut täppää
<Tm_T> työasema tuli valmiiksi asennettuna niin siitä en tiedä
<ninnnu> ainoo mikä puuttuu (ja josta önnötin täällä) oli $HOME-krpyot
<ninnnu> joka on tippunu pois
<Laodikea> Joo, on koko levyn krypto
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-16
<mqt> miksi ubuntu chat-kanavalle liittymisestä on tehty niin hankalaa?
<mqt> tarkemmin: linkin irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu avaamisen jälkeen ei tapahdu mitään
<kirvesAxe> kokeileppas sanoa tänne /join #ubuntu
<Echramath> Onko irc-protokolla määre tolleen yleisessä käytössä?
<mqt> ei ilmeisesti ole. olen asentanut minimaalisen ubuntun. se varmaan vaikuttaa irc protokollan puuttumiseen?
<kirvesAxe> yleisesti ottaen irkkiä ei käytetä linkkejä klikkaamalla vaan kirjoittamalla komentoja :)
<mqt> no se on minun palautteeni sitten
<mqt> palaute: ircin käyttö voisi olla helpompaa
<mqt> peruste: ubuntun mainos on tämä jos tekee haun "ubuntu" googlella: The leading operating system for PCs, IoT devices, servers ...
<mqt> ihmettelen jos irc protokolla ei ole oletuksena määritelty tuon mainoksen perusteella
<hahlo1> näytti webchat yhdistävän
<hahlo> https://webchat.freenode.net
<mqt> ok. pystytkö muuttamaan tai lisäämään linkit tuonne sivulle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList?_ga=2.31736247.820905794.1529137994-1684158516.1529137994
<hahlo> ninnnu: onko se webchat joku apachen lisäosa?
<hahlo> totta toi sanoo avaa xdg-open ja mitään ei tapahdu irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fi
<hahlo> mitäköhän sen xdg-openin pitäisi avata? irkki-ohjelman?
<hahlo> mutta ei se kyllä kutsunut irssiä
<kirvesAxe> Sanoisin et olennainen asia on fiksattava ohje
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-17
<Talikka> Sivulla kuusi on artikkeli työpajoista, joita pidän. Tämä lyhytlinkki vie Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiuutiset -lehden e-versioon. http://dy.fi/arc
<StockAntenna> katotaas
<StockAntenna> hyvä artikkeli
<StockAntenna> itse Talikkakin kuvassa
